#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Дхамма и дэвы

## Федор Ф

Хочу обсудить с вами, друзья, вот такой вопрос: В суттах ПК много внимания уделяется Небесным мирам и их обитателям. Некоторые сутты полностью посвящены Брахме. Дэвам посвящен целый раздел СН (Дэватасамьютта).
 В ДН 16 сказано: "И тот, о ком заботятся дэвы, всегда счастлив". В какой-то еще сутте Будда наставлял: "Помните о дэвах".
Праведным мирянам Будда желал перерождения на Небесах.
Перед его уходом дэвы всех Небесных миров пришли проститься с ним. 

Так в чем же заключается конфликт с Небесами? 
В неправильных взглядах дэвов? Возможно. Ведь они, главным образом, считают их мир и их счастье вечным и окончательным. Но ведь не все. Иначе освобождение из Небесного мира было бы невозможным. А оно возможно. Более того, Будда наставлял и дэвов. Сакка в одной из сутт заблуждается в отношении вечности своего мира, но в ДН 16 у него нет этого заблуждения. Прощаясь с Буддой , он говорит:

"Непостоянны все составные вещи, подвержены возникновению и исчезновению,
Возникнув, они разрушаются, их прекращение — истинное блаженство"

Так значит, не заблуждается властитель богов? 
Так в чем же конфликт? Разве Путь на Небеса и Путь к окончательному освобождению - это не один и тот же путь, просто остановки разные?

----------

Kit (05.11.2011), Lanky (05.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Так в чем же заключается конфликт с Небесами? 
> ...
> Так в чем же конфликт?


А о каком конфликте вы говорите, Федор?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А о каком конфликте вы говорите, Федор?


О неприятии дэвов и Небесных миров, которое часто демонстрируется буддистами (необоснованно? или обоснованно? хочу разобраться), о пренебрежении к высшим силам, к их помощи, о мировоззрении, которое утверждает, что наши дороги с дэвами и наши устремления абсолютно различны.
Но по суттам ПК я не вижу, чтобы Будда относился так к Небесам. Он говорил: "Я знаю дорогу к Брахме, как крестьянин знает дорогу к своей деревне".

Буддизм иногда называют религией без Бога. Ничего себе без Бога - чуть ли не треть Канона посвящена Брахме и дэвам! Другое дело, что окончательная цель - мимо божественного мира. Да. Но это ведь не значит, что должно быть непочтительное отношение к Небесам? Вот какой-то конфликт я в этих неясных для меня вопросах усматриваю. Может, это мой внутренний конфликт, не знаю. Мне надо срочно разобраться в этом, понимаете? Вопрос жизни и смерти.

----------

Lanky (05.11.2011), Карло (07.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

Я  слышал, но по-моему чаще встречалось это у тибетских буддистов, что перерождение в мире божеств неблагоприятно, т.к. типа там в удовольствиях можно "забыть обо всем" (о Дхамме, о непостоянстве и т.д.) и потом, когда закончится жизнь в небесных мирах, переродиться уже в мирах лишений.

Но вообще да, на мой взгляд по суттам такого не видно. Обитатели небесных миров также способны воспринимать Дхамму, достигать освобождения. Не говоря уже о Чистых Землях, где обитают только "не-возвращающиеся", анагамины.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Lanky (05.11.2011), Аминадав (06.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (17.08.2013), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> О неприятии дэвов и Небесных миров, которое часто демонстрируется буддистами (необоснованно? или обоснованно? хочу разобраться), о пренебрежении к высшим силам, к их помощи, о мировоззрении, которое утверждает, что наши дороги с дэвами и наши устремления абсолютно различны.
> Но по суттам ПК я не вижу, чтобы Будда относился так к Небесам. Он говорил: "Я знаю дорогу к Брахме, как крестьянин знает дорогу к своей деревне".


Это, похоже, влияние атеизма и атнифофудьевских настроений, плюс позитивистского мышления.
Я вот только-только закончил визит на Шри-Ланку. На ней хорошо заметно, как и в каких пропорциях переплетаются индуизм и буддизм. В каждом буддийском храме есть изображения богов, а в каждом индуистском - отдельный алтарь для Будды Готамы. Часто обслуживаемый приписанным к храму буддийским монахом.
И ничего, всё работает. Все довольны.



> Буддизм иногда называют религией без Бога. Ничего себе без Бога - чуть ли не треть Канона посвящена Брахме и дэвам! Другое дело, что окончательная цель - мимо божественного мира. Да. Но это ведь не значит, что должно быть непочтительное отношение к Небесам? Вот какой-то конфликт я в этих неясных для меня вопросах усматриваю. Может, это мой внутренний конфликт, не знаю. Мне надо срочно разобраться в этом, понимаете? Вопрос жизни и смерти.


Без бога-творца.

----------

Aion (05.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (05.11.2011), Lanky (05.11.2011), Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Ринчен Намгьял (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Так в чем же заключается конфликт с Небесами?


Конфликта нет.




> Буддизм иногда называют религией без Бога.


Имеется ввиду монотеизм христианского типа.

----------

Kit (05.11.2011), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Имеется ввиду монотеизм христианского типа.


Т.е. имеет место быть конфликт религий, а не негативное отношение буддизма к Божественным мирам? Так? Значит, с чистой совестью буддист при необходимости может прибегнуть к помощи и поддержке дэвов? Перед смертью, например? Уж лучше к ним прильнуть, в надежде на лучшее перерождение, если не получится освободиться? Но все-таки с уверенной надеждой на окончательное освобождение в перспективе? Да?

----------

Читтадхаммо (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Т.е. имеет место быть конфликт религий, а не негативное отношение буддизма к Божественным мирам? Так?


В чём-то конфликт может быть, а в чём-то нет.




> Значит, с чистой совестью буддист при необходимости может прибегнуть к помощи и поддержке дэвов? Перед смертью, например? Уж лучше к ним прильнуть, в надежде на лучшее перерождение, если не получится освободиться? Но все-таки с уверенной надеждой на окончательное освобождение в перспективе? Да?


С этим дэвы не помогут — в буддизме закон кармы имеет высший приоритет.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

....После того, как мудрый мирянин, который нездоров, поражён болезнью, серьёзно болен, получил наставления от другого мудрого мирянина этими четырьмя утешениями – его [далее] следует спросить: “Волнуешься ли ты о своём отце или матери?”. Если он ответит “Да”, ему следует сказать: “Но, дорогой мой, ты подвержен смерти. Вне зависимости от того, волнуешься ли ты о своём отце или матери, или же нет, ты всё равно умрёшь. Так что, пожалуйста, отбрось своё волнение о своём отце или матери”. 

Если он скажет: “Я отбросил своё волнение о своём отце или матери”, то его следует спросить: “Волнуешься ли ты о своей жене и детях?” Если он ответит “Да”, ему следует сказать: “Но, дорогой мой, ты подвержен смерти. Вне зависимости от того, волнуешься ли ты о своей жене и детях, или же нет, ты всё равно умрёшь. Так что, пожалуйста, отбрось своё волнение о своей жене и детях”.

Если он скажет: “Я отбросил своё волнение о своей жене и детях”, то его следует спросить: “Волнуешься ли ты о пяти нитях чувственного удовольствия людей?” Если он ответит “Да”, ему следует сказать: “Небесные чувственные удовольствия, друг, куда более прекрасны и возвышенны, нежели человеческие чувственные удовольствия. Так что, пожалуйста, отведи свой ум от человеческих чувственных удовольствий и настройся на дэвов мира Четырёх Великих Царей”.

Если он скажет: “Мой ум отведён от человеческих чувственных удовольствий и настроен на дэвов мира Четырёх Великих Царей”, то ему следует сказать: “Дэвы [мира] Таватимса куда более прекрасны и возвышенны, нежели дэвы мира Четырёх Великих Царей. Так что, пожалуйста, отведи свой ум от дэвов Четырёх Великих Царей и настройся на дэвов мира Таватимса”.

Если он скажет: “Мой ум отведён от дэвов мира Четырёх Великих Царей и настроен на дэвов [мира] Таватимса, то ему следует сказать: “Куда более прекрасны и возвышенны, нежели дэвы Таватимса - дэвы Ямы… дэвы Туситы… дэвы Нимманарати… дэвы Паранимматавасаватти… мир Брахмы, друг, куда более прекрасен и возвышен, нежели дэвы Паранимматавасаватти. Так что, пожалуйста, отведи свой ум от дэвов Паранимматавасаватти и настройся на мир Брахмы”[1].

Если он скажет: “Мой ум отведён от дэвов Паранимматавасаватти и настроен на мир Брахмы”, то ему следует сказать: “Даже мир Брахмы, друг, непостоянен, неустойчив, входит в самоопределение[2]. Так что, пожалуйста, отведи свой ум от мира Брахмы и направь его на прекращение самоопределения”[3].

Если он скажет: “Мой ум отведён от мира Брахмы; я направил его на прекращение самоопределения”, то тогда, Маханама, я утверждаю, что нет разницы между мирянином, который таким образом освобождён умом - и монахом, который освобождён умом уже как сотню лет, то есть [нет] разницы между одним освобождением и другим[4]. 


СН 55.54

Примечание к сутте:

[1] В одной из сутт Дост. Сарипутта наставляет умирающего брахмана по аналогичной схеме, но прекращает наставления на этом самом моменте, за что потом его порицает Будда (так как следовало продолжить наставление и дальше – а брахман в итоге переродился в мире Брахмы, а не достиг полного освобождения от сансары, как могло бы случиться при полном наставлении).

[2] на пали - sakkaya

[3] на пали - sakkaya-nirodha

----------

Gaurnar (07.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Lanky (05.11.2011), Svarog (07.11.2011), Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Дордже (05.11.2011), Карло (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (06.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Перед смертью, например? Уж лучше к ним прильнуть, в надежде на лучшее перерождение, если не получится освободиться?


К Трём Драгоценностям, наверное, лучше. А там будь, что будет...  :Cool:

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2011)

----------


## Kit

> О неприятии дэвов и Небесных миров, которое часто демонстрируется буддистами (необоснованно? или обоснованно? хочу разобраться), о пренебрежении к высшим силам, к их помощи, о мировоззрении, которое утверждает, что наши дороги с дэвами и наши устремления абсолютно различны.





> Но это ведь не значит, что должно быть непочтительное отношение к Небесам?


Можете сказать где вы слышали о неприятии девов и Небесных миров? 
Можете привести примеры демонстрации такой неприязни?
Может быть какие-то учителя или монахи Тхеравады говорили об этом?
Действительно очень интересно узнать.

----------


## Федор Ф

> С этим дэвы не помогут — в буддизме закон кармы имеет высший приоритет.


Закон каммы... Хорошо. Я понимаю, предположим, за что плачу так дорого. И эта плата неизбежна, да? Разве да? Или есть какие-то варианты? Например, преодоление своей каммы? Или какой-то компромисс с этой самой каммой? Нет? Расплата неизбежна? Тогда зачем все усилия на пути освобождения? Зачем? Мы не имеем права выбора. Только обречены тупо подчиняться законам каммы? Ерунда. Я не верю этому. Иначе нет никакого смысла в духовном пути и в надежде вырваться из этого круга.

----------

Алексей Е (05.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Можете сказать где вы слышали о неприятии девов и Небесных миров? 
> Можете привести примеры демонстрации такой неприязни?
> Может быть какие-то учителя или монахи Тхеравады говорили об этом?
> Действительно очень интересно узнать.


Да слышал. И очень часто. Зачем примеры? Какой в этом смысл? Если же такое отношение не свойственно Тхераваде, то меня это очень радует и поддерживает. В надежде на это  я и завел разговор.

----------


## До

> Закон каммы... Хорошо. Я понимаю, предположим, за что плачу так дорого. И эта плата неизбежна, да? Разве да? Или есть какие-то варианты? Например, преодоление своей каммы? Или какой-то компромисс с этой самой каммой? Нет? Расплата неизбежна? Тогда зачем все усилия на пути освобождения? Зачем? Мы не имеем права выбора. Только обречены тупо подчиняться законам каммы? *Ерунда. Я не верю этому*. Иначе нет никакого смысла в духовном пути и в надежде вырваться из этого круга.


Вы как буд-то впервые услышали о карме? Буддийское понимание кармы не соответствует тому, что вы тут описали.

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Закон каммы... Хорошо. Я понимаю, предположим, за что плачу так дорого. И эта плата неизбежна, да? Разве да? Или есть какие-то варианты? Например, преодоление своей каммы? Или какой-то компромисс с этой самой каммой? Нет? Расплата неизбежна? Тогда зачем все усилия на пути освобождения? Зачем? Мы не имеем права выбора. Только обречены тупо подчиняться законам каммы? Ерунда. Я не верю этому. Иначе нет никакого смысла в духовном пути и в надежде вырваться из этого круга.


Закон каммы состоит в том, что что мы делаем, результаты этого потом пожинаем. Если вы хотите переродиться на небесах, то нужно что-то для этого делать (P.S. и чего-то не делать  :Smilie:  ). Практиковать нравственность, щедрость, развивать доброжелательность и сострадание...

Вообще-то состояние сознания в момент смерти играет свою роль, об этом говорится. Например здесь: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dmpada/dhp02.htm (была еще история о человеке, который в момент смерти подумал о своей девушке и в результате, хотя мог бы переродиться божеством более высоких миров, родился божеством дерева)
Так что можно конечно "прильнуть", только выбрать хорошо, к кому. )

----------

Мира Смирнова (17.08.2013), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Хунг (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Вообще-то состояние сознания в момент смерти играет свою роль, об этом говорится.


Наиболее вероятно, что оно будет определено поступками этой жизни. Не значит, что человек должен надеяться, что он подумает о чём нужно точно в момент смерти, якобы такая лазейка есть. Скорей всего то, что будет у него мелькать во время смерти это уже будет на чистом автомате.




> Так что можно конечно "прильнуть", только выбрать хорошо, к кому. )


К Будде.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Zom (05.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (17.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Kit

> Да слышал. И очень часто. Зачем примеры?


Мне очень любопытно, ибо я не слышал такого ни разу из уст учителей или монахов.
Т.е. интересно какого рода именно непритие присутствует.
Если не хотите писать тут можете написать в личку. Буду очень благодарен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы как буд-то впервые услышали о карме? Буддийское понимание кармы не соответствует тому, что вы тут описали.


Нет, не впервые. Но Путь, данный Буддой, предполагает преодоление каммы, а не следование ей. Высший приоритет в буддизме - не исправление каммы, а освобождение от нее. Что дает мне право дерзнуть и бросить ей (камме) вызов. И сделать это можно двумя способами. Высший и окончательный - освобождение от сансары. Второй, менее достойный и надежный - прибегнуть к помощи дэвов, что может хоть в какой-то степени смягчить приговор.

----------


## Zom

> Мне очень любопытно, ибо я не слышал такого ни разу из уст учителей или монахов.
> Т.е. интересно какого рода именно непритие присутствует.


Есть такое. Некоторые пугают тем, что можно родиться в рупа-локе или арупа-локе, и там потратить кучу времени, а учение Будды уже исчезнет. В результате "всё пропало". И на основании этого они учат, что джхан достигать вредно, а надо практиковать "сухую випассану". Сам был на таком ретрите с такими учениями.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (05.11.2011), Lanky (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Нет, не впервые. Но Путь, данный Буддой, предполагает преодоление каммы, а не следование ей.


Ну так преодолевайте. Речь шла к кому прильнуть для лучшего перерждения:




> Сообщение от Федор Ф
> 
> 
> Значит, *с чистой совестью буддист при необходимости может прибегнуть к помощи и поддержке дэвов? Перед смертью, например? Уж лучше к ним прильнуть, в надежде на лучшее перерождение*, если не получится освободиться? Но все-таки с уверенной надеждой на окончательное освобождение в перспективе? Да?
> 
> 
> С этим дэвы не помогут — в буддизме закон кармы имеет высший приоритет.






> Высший приоритет в буддизме - *не исправление каммы, а освобождение от нее*. Что дает мне право *дерзнуть и бросить ей (камме) вызов*. И сделать это можно *двумя способами*. Высший и окончательный - освобождение от сансары. *Второй*, менее достойный и надежный - *прибегнуть к помощи дэвов, что может хоть в какой-то степени смягчить приговор*.


Дэвы освободят от кармы - откуда это?

Если вы не об _освобождении_, то вы пропустили третий способ - совершение благих поступков, 8БП.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Lanky

> Это, похоже, влияние атеизма и атнифофудьевских настроений, плюс позитивистского мышления.


Любопытный факт, оффтопом, регулярно повторяющийся: начинаю размышлять о какой-либо проблеме, сразу всплывает аналогичная дискуссия на форуме  :Smilie: 

По теме, читал (вчера, ага!) сборник Ачаана Сумедо, целая лекция посвящена разбору ошибочных взглядов нео буддистов. Конкретно, он говорит, что часто в буддизм приходят люди разочаровавшиеся в христианстве, желающие отринуть понятия о душе, грехе и чувстве вины, считающие Буддизм некоей религией+философией атеистической, нигилистической и пр. Ачаан Сумедо объясняет, что путь Будды это срединный путь, структурированный мудро и заботливо, имеющий целью помочь людям в оставлении пристрастий, цепляний, механизмов невежества, страха и желания, создающих иллюзию собственного Я.
  Должен сказать, что в течении нес.лет я страдал общим неприятием всего христианского-мусульманского-неоязыческого, и только теперь, кое-что начинает проясняться, после длительной практики "отпускания мира", кажется начинаю понимать призывы ЕС Далай Ламы "Люди верьте!" , сохраняя макс.внимательность к мысли, телу, слову, удается вести нек.разговоры без постоянной критики христианства и пропаганды Буддизма, как то больше смотрю на людей с состраданием, что-ли, нехочу использовать высоких слов но.....
Всё как-то легше, тоньше. В принципе, это радует, но возможно, я не попадал еще в ситуации.

----------

Gakusei (07.11.2011), Алексей Е (05.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (17.08.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну так преодолевайте.


Пытаюсь. Но не успеваю. Мало времени. Возможно, это малодушие. Согласен.




> Дэвы избавят от кармы


Не избавят. Но как-то смягчить могут. 




> откуда это?[


Из жизненного опыта.

Вообще-то ни о том, к кому прильнуть, я говорил. Моя задача была прояснить для себя отношение буддизма к Небесным мирам. И то, какую роль в Дхамме играют дэвы.

----------


## До

> Не избавят. Но как-то смягчить могут.


Так же как и обычные люди. Про то что они вас переродят в хорошем мире - про такое я никогда не слышал. (Разве что даянием дхаммы...)




> Из жизненного опыта.


Помогали дэвы? А люди?




> Вообще-то ни о том, к кому прильнуть, я говорил. Моя задача была прояснить для себя отношение буддизма к Небесным мирам. И то, какую роль в Дхамме играют дэвы.


Они там живут (в мирах). Для дхаммы они просто вид существ. Памятование дэвов это конкретные несколько миров (да и формула памятования там не типа молитвы, а совсем совсем другая), а не любые и не дэвы "вообще".

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Второй, менее достойный и надежный - прибегнуть к помощи дэвов, что может хоть в какой-то степени смягчить приговор.


Вы уверены, что купили туда билетик?  :Smilie:  И как Вы себе представляете обращение к сансарным существам для выхода из того, в чем они сами вращаются?

----------

Джигме (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Помогали дэвы?


А то!

----------


## До

> А то!


Ну так люди тоже помогают - где через дорогу переведут, где место уступят.

Но не на уровне, что обеспечат благое рождение - тут собственной кармой, практикой пути.

----------

Kit (06.11.2011), Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы уверены, что купили туда билетик?


И не собираюсь покупать. Мне здесь и сейчас нужна помощь.




> И как Вы себе представляете обращение к сансарным существам для выхода из того, в чем они сами вращаются?


Никак не представляю. Впрочем, Небеса могут быть перевалочным пунктом на пути к освобождению. Об этом мы уже говорили на первой стр.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне здесь и сейчас нужна помощь.


От дэвов? Есть отличный магазин с девайсами для связи.




> Никак не представляю. Впрочем, Небеса могут быть перевалочным пунктом на пути к освобождению. Об этом мы уже говорили на первой стр.


А. Т.е. Вы не в курсе. что посли локи дэвов обычно маршрутизатор посылает в нижние уделы?  :Big Grin:  Вы вообще прибежище принимали? Вам пояснили что это такое?

И, кагбэ, выход из круга перерождений он не от промежуточного аэродрома зависит, а от практики. Без нее даже Будды вытащить не могут

----------

Джигме (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> От дэвов?


Да





> А. Т.е. Вы не в курсе. что посли локи дэвов обычно маршрутизатор посылает в нижние уделы?


Точно так же, как и из мира людей, из божественных миров можно попасть и в нижние и в высшие миры, можно и освободиться, что и происходило со многими дэвами.




> И, кагбэ, выход из круга перерождений он не от промежуточного аэродрома зависит, а от практики. Без нее даже Будды вытащить не могут


Конечно. Разве я утверждал обратное?

----------


## sergey

> Наиболее вероятно, что оно будет определено поступками этой жизни. Не значит, что человек должен надеяться, что он подумает о чём нужно точно в момент смерти, якобы такая лазейка есть. Скорей всего то, что будет у него мелькать во время смерти это уже будет на чистом автомате.


Чтобы оно было направлено хорошо, люди делают практики, когда приближается смерть. 
Также умирающим читают священные тексты.
Почему вы называете это лазейкой? Представили эдакого развратного человека, который надеется, что ускользнет от последствий своих поступков, подумав о благоприятном в момент смерти? )
Речь идет о другом - о том, что мысли в момент смерти и перехода в иную жизнь также имеют значение и поэтому, я так думаю, что если кто ищет блага, то умирать стоит тоже правильно.

----------

Алексей Е (05.11.2011), Федор Ф (05.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Точно так же, как и из мира людей, из божественных миров можно попасть и в нижние и в высшие миры, можно и освободиться, что и происходило со многими дэвами.


Хто ж вам драгоценность человеческого рождения разъяснял? Не, ну если вы четко уверены, что дэвы вам помогут карму обмануть так, как Будды не помогут, то зарадибога  :Smilie:  А на что вы их ловить будете. если не секрет? "Именем Будды заклинаю"?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Чтобы оно было направлено хорошо, люди делают практики, когда приближается смерть.


Много ли людей знали когда приближается смерть?

----------

Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Для помощи «здесь и сейчас», т.е. для решения мирских проблем обращение к дэвам может быть и оправдано.

Но для решения проблемы выхода из самсары лучше опираться на Будду.

Вот вы опирались-опирались на мирское божество (много-много жизней подряд), а оно вдруг умерло — и переродилось в Авичи. И вы в результате думаете, что обращаетесь к божеству, а на самом просите помощи у адского существа… Извините, фантазия разыгралась… А преимущество Будды — в том, что он никогда вас не предаст — ни через сто жизней, ни через миллион (если вы будете настолько плохим буддистом  :Smilie:  ). Это абсолютно надёжное Прибежище.

А нежелательность перерождения божеством приводится исключительно для того, чтобы мы не забывали, что наша конечная цель — выход из самсары. Если бы Будда считал, что лучше сначала достичь перерождения в высшем мире, а уже оттуда достичь нирваны, он бы проповедовал только божествам. А людям было бы достаточно уже существовавших на то время религий. Тем не менее Будда показал более прямой и короткий путь.

К сожалению, многие люди задумываются о выходе из самсары только когда у них есть проблемы. Стоит только жизни наладиться, как становится лень практиковать, самсара начинает казаться не такой невыносимой, а в чём-то и очень развлекательной. Первая Благородная Истина начинает казаться чем-то больше теоретическим, нежели практическим, и так далее… И вот представьте, вы такой хороший буддист, накопили кучу заслуги для того, чтобы выйти из самсары, переродились божеством. Все проблемы куда-то исчезли, близкая и неизвестная смерть вам не грозит, а развлечений и свободы невообразимо больше, чем вам было доступно в прошлой жизни (да и все ли божества помнят прошлые жизни?) Будет ли хотеться практиковать дальше?

----------

Homer (06.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011)

----------


## Vladiimir

А как они могут помочь? Вот сутта где показано, как дэвы помогали своему умирающему товарищу-дэве тем, что напоминали ему, что человеческое рождение – это хорошее «назначение» и призывали его использовать преимущества такого рождения по-полной. В частности, утвердиться в Дхамме-Винае так прочно, чтобы никто, в том числе никакой дэва, ни Брахма пошатнуть не могли.
Itivuttaka 76 (83)  
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.html#iti-076
§ 83. {Iti 3.34; Iti 76}

----------

Upornikov Vasily (30.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Джигме (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хто ж вам драгоценность человеческого рождения разъяснял? Не, ну если вы четко уверены, что дэвы вам помогут карму обмануть так, как Будды не помогут, то зарадибога  А на что вы их ловить будете. если не секрет? "Именем Будды заклинаю"?


Артем, то, о чем вы мне говорите, я знал, когда вы еще в школу ходили. Вы внимательно почитайте начало темы. Я ведь не зря в разделе "Тхеравада" тему открыл. Для меня важно , как отражается отношение к дэвам в ПК. И по суттам Канона я вижу, что это отношение весьма почтительное. Еще раз: ДН 16: "Тот счастлив, о ком заботятся дэвы". Это слова Будды. Это один маленький пример. Почему мне важно сегодня в этом разобраться? Потому что я, возможно, до лета не доживу. В лучшем случае, проживу пару лет. Но вряд ли. И мне предстоят непосильные испытания. Когда не хватает сил, я обращаюсь за помощью к дэвам и не вижу в этом ничего неправильного. Хотел в этом отношении получить вашу поддержку. Во всяком случае, поддержку в ПК я получаю. Не вижу по суттам, что я поступаю неправильно. Я не стремлюсь на Небеса. Я до конца останусь буддистом. Но дэвы милосердные помогут мне вынести испытания. Вот и все.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Лично я бы для себя в период умирания выбрал бы в качестве основы практику сатипаттхан с настройкой на восприятие безличности, а не практики памятования или что-либо иное. 

Вот, кстати, на днях прочитал очередную заметку про Стива Джобса. Нашёл в ней один любопытный момент: он, перед самой смертью, наряду с болезненными стонами говорил ещё и "вау". Судя по всему, в момент смерти он рассматривал этот опыт, переживание смерти, как некий новый феномен, который ранее был недоступен для прямого познания. То есть он переключился с аспекта страдательности и страха смерти на аспект интересности, на прямой анализ и изучение смерти. Практика сатипаттханы по сути то же самое, но только вместе с этим ум настраивается на три характеристики "дуккха-аничча-анатта", или одну из них (мне вот безличность нравится рассматривать). Не всё конечно может быть столь просто, и тут требуется медитативный навык, но всё равно, это всяко лучше, чем обращаться за помощью к божествам, которые могут ведь и не помочь. Ну а если такая практика сложна, то на втором месте я бы (для себя) поставил памятование о Будде или, возможно, Сангхе. Скорее всего первое - оно сильнее воодушевляет. Для успешности этого памятования надо хорошо ознакомиться с Буддой как с личностью, прочувствовать его как живого человека, а не как исторического персонажа. Чтобы это сделать, нужно хорошо представлять его манеры поведения, речь, ситуации, в которых он давал наставления. Всё это есть в суттах в тех или иных их фрагментах. Короче говоря - нужно наладить с Буддой эмоциональную связь. У меня вот получается. Но за других говорить не берусь, конечно...

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Леонид Ш (06.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему мне важно сегодня в этом разобраться? Потому что я, возможно, до лета не доживу. В лучшем случае, проживу пару лет. Но вряд ли. И мне предстоят непосильные испытания. Когда не хватает сил, я обращаюсь за помощью к дэвам и не вижу в этом ничего неправильного. Хотел в этом отношении получить вашу поддержку. Во всяком случае, поддержку в ПК я получаю. Не вижу по суттам, что я поступаю неправильно. Я не стремлюсь на Небеса. Я до конца останусь буддистом. Но дэвы милосердные помогут мне вынести испытания. Вот и все.


Это все, конечно, печально, но я еще раз Вам хочу повторить, что опора на дэвов не самая стабильная. Равно как и на людей, нагов и прочих сансарных существ. Принятие прибежища и соответствующая практика *УЖЕ* дает вам гарантии как минимум не переродиться в трех нижних мирах и перерождения в тех местах где существует Дхарма. Вы же, получается, обращаясь за помощью к сансарным существам отвращаетесь от Прибежища. 

По части отношения, то каким оно может быть, если все существа имеют природу Будды? 

Кстати, что у Вас? Может кроме услужливых дэвов и буддисты на что сгодятся?

----------

Алексей Е (06.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Согласен с Zomом, что для умирания, самая лучшая практика будет сатипаттхана, и особенный упор на восприятие и рассмотрение анатта, отпускание идеи "я". Вот хорошая, лаконичная статья о анатта http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...remchishin.htm На дэва, я на вашем месте, не стал бы особо надеятся, т.к. каммической связи с ними у вас может вообще не быть, и ваши мольбы останутся неуслышанными.
Федор, желаю вам мужества, стойкости и спокойствия. Воспринимайте информацию о сроке оставшейся жизни, в качестве преимущества, а оставшееся время, используйте для успокоения ума и отпускания всех мирских забот и цепляний, что-бы в момент смерти ум был умиротворен.

----------

Zom (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

В связи с этой темой напомню о практике памятования о смерти:
Из сутты: The Blessed One said, "Mindfulness of death, when developed & pursued, is of great fruit & great benefit. It gains a footing in the Deathless, has the Deathless as its final end."
На пали: Maraṇasati bhikkhave bhāvitā bahulīkatā mahapphalā hoti mahānisaṃsā amatogadhā amatapariyosānā. 

Приблизительно: "Благословенный сказал: "Памятование о смерти, если его осваивать и много практиковать, приносит большой плод и большую пользу, погружается (использую эту версию из 2 известных перевода аматогадха) в Бессмертное, Бессмертное - его завершение.""

----------

Zom (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Вот, кстати, на днях прочитал очередную заметку про Стива Джобса. Нашёл в ней один любопытный момент: он, перед самой смертью, наряду с болезненными стонами говорил ещё и "вау". Судя по всему


На таких стадиях рака + обезболивающее (сильный наркотик) люди редко в сознание приходят.

----------

Volkoff (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Джомо Цогьял спросила учителя: Какие благие качества проистекают от принятия прибежища?
Учитель ответил: Принятие прибежища обладает восемью благими качествами.
***
3. Обет принятия прибежища в трех Драгоценностях уменьшает все накопленные за прошлые жизни кармические накопления и кладет им конец. Иначе говоря, благодаря особому принятию прибежища твои омрачения будут полностью исчерпаны, а благодаря общему принятию прибежища будут уменьшены кармические омрачения. опять же, *когда в тебе возникнет подлинное чувство принятия прибежища, всем без исключения кармическим омрачениям будет положен конец*, тогда как благодаря одним словам принятия прибежища они лишь уменьшатся.

Более того, если ты принимаешь прибежище постоянно: когда ходишь, что-то делаешь, лежишь и сидишь, - кармические омрачения полностью исчерпываются, а если принимаешь прибежище время от времени, они уменьшаются.

4. Ты будешь обладать обширными заслугами. *Мирские заслуги*: долгая жизнь, великолепие и величие, большое богатство и тому подобное - *возникают вследствие принятия прибежища*. Наивысшее непревзойденное просветление также проистекает от принятия прибежища.

5. Ты станешь неуязвима для нападений людей и не людей и невосприимчива к препятствиям этой жизни. Говорят, *как только в тебе возникло подлинное принятие прибежища, в этой жизни тебе не могут повредить препятствия*, чинимые людьми. Не смогут тебе повредить и другие существа, например наги и вредоносные духи.

6. Ты достигнешь исполнения всего, что пожелаешь. если в тебе возникло подлинное принятие прибежища, невозможно не совершить все, что намереваешься.Короче говоря, утверждают: *доверившись объектам прибежища, ты получишь все, что пожелаешь, как будто молила об этом исполняющую желания драгоценность*.

7. *Не падешь в низшие миры и дурные уделы и не свернешь на ложные пути*. Под тремя низшими мирами понимаются ады, мир голодных духов и мир животных. Под дурными уделами имеется в виду перерождение в таких местах, где нет Дхармы, например в диких окраинных племенах. ложные пути - это воззрения тиртхиков. Поэтому говорится: чтобы избежать этого, следует просто принять прибежище.

8. Окончательное благо - это быстрое достижение истинного и полного просветления. *К чему упоминать еще другие блага*!?
*******
Но тогда ты можешь спросить: "Чем человек защищен?" Ответ таков: он защищен [практикой] Дхармы.

Если в тебе возникло принятие прибежища, нет нужды практиковать другие учения. Не может быть, чтобы тебя не защищало сострадание Трех Драгоценностей. Ведь если тебя окружает превосходная охрана, ты, несомненно, будешь бесстрашна.




А теперь ответьте на вопрос. обращение к дэвам даст ли Вам то же самое? Далее. если бы Будда давал Дхарму среди муравьев, он наверное бы сказал: "Счастлив тот, о ком заботятся люди". А теперь представьте себя, идущим мимо муравейника, в котором муравьи с бубнами молят вас помочь им, принести вкусную печеньку, поставить заборчик. чтобы не рушили муравейник. натаскать благовонной хвои... ...а Вы их даже не слышите. ну или взять к примеру тех же котят, выброшенных на улицу. Подобрали вы такого, накормили. приютили, но что вы можете ему дать для освобождения, выхода на путь правильных поступков? Ну помолитесь, включите мантру послушать. пока он спать будет, почитаете при нем Учение. Да. может быть это установит у котенка связь и он переродится... тупеньким человеком. То же ли самое происходит, если мы, вместо обращения к дэвам. которые еще не факт, что нас слышат, обращаемся к Трем Драгоценностям и даже если не умеем практиковать Дхарму постоянно поддерживаем в себе это прибежище?

Не воспринимайте пожалуйста это как наезд, но мне действительно печально, что в критической ситуации Вы пытаетесь найти дверь в бетонной стене, когда рядом с вами кто-то добрый зажег табличку с надписью "Выход"

----------

Homer (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Джигме (06.11.2011), Людмила Покровская (06.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Спасибо, друзья. Все ваши советы очень важны для меня. Хотя я не хотел рассказывать о своих проблемах. Простите, так вышло. Мне очень неловко привлекать к своей персоне внимание. Я сам еще не могу толком осознать свою беду и успокоить свой ум, чтобы поступать правильно и спокойно. Первый импульс был - обратиться к дэвам,потому что они здесь, рядом, я могу их почувствовать. А Будды нет в сансаре. Но при этом я не был внутренне уверен в том, что поступаю правильно. Какое-то внутреннее сопротивление возникало. Что-то не то. Я не чувствовал правды в этом своем обращении.  Поэтому я создал эту тему, чтобы уговорить самого себя, что поступаю правильно. Но то, что вы пишите, очень важно для меня, чтобы обнаружить в себе эту внутреннюю правду и не обманывать себя ни в чем. Вытащить на поверхность сознания то, с чем я действительно совпадаю. Не знаю, как это правильно объяснить. Все это непросто. Все-таки я знаю, что вы правы. Но чувствую, что меня за руку держит какой-то дэва. Я не могу отпустить его руку. Не могу.
Что со мной? У меня рак горла. Операция исключена. Мало не покажется. Но я еще не лечился. В ближайшее время лягу в клинику. Пока ничего толком не знаю. Надеюсь на лучшее. Во всяком случае, надеюсь, что смогу победить себя и выдержать все достойно. Когда случилась эта беда  - много добра и поддержки получил от людей. За всю жизнь не видел столько добра. Просто потрясен. Как-будьто я уже на Небесах среди дэвов. Всем огромная благодарность.

----------

Aion (07.11.2011), Ittosai (10.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Lanky (06.11.2011), sergey (06.11.2011), Vladiimir (06.11.2011), Zom (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Людмила Покровская (06.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (18.08.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2011), Сергей Ч (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Первый импульс был - обратиться к дэвам,потому что они здесь, рядом, я могу их почувствовать. А Будды нет в сансаре.


Простите меня еще раз. Вы дэвов видите? Вот рядом со мной есть жена, кошка, на улице люди. бомжи всякие. но как-то не обращаюсь я к бомжам за помощью, ибо глупо. Поймите такую простую вещь. что просто по элементарной логике глупо обращаться за помощью не к тому, кто уже освободился от сансары, а к тому. кто от нее не освободился и продолжает в ней страдать. Ну ведь от болезни лечиться вы идете к специалисту. а не находите первого попавшегося на улице?! И что значит Будды нет в сансаре? Если в каждом живом существе есть природа Будды. то как же это Будды нет? другой вопрос, что в силу своих омрачений Вы не можете его воспринимать напрямую и Вам нужны посредники в виде текстов, учителей и т.п., но принимая прибежище. используя методы Вы очищаетесь от этих омрачений. Разве это не логично делать первее. нежели обращаться к непросветленным существам у которых своих проблем выше крыши?




> Но чувствую, что меня за руку держит какой-то дэва. Я не могу отпустить его руку. Не могу.


 :Smilie:  Не отпускайте, но и не опирайтесь на нее. Есть более надежная опора. Хотя, думаю. что вы не можете с уверенностью сказать дэва это или Мара и. если вы практикуете Дхарму, не держит ли он вас потому, что сам надеется освободиться




> Что со мной? У меня рак горла. Операция исключена. Мало не покажется. Но я еще не лечился. В ближайшее время лягу в клинику. Пока ничего толком не знаю. Надеюсь на лучшее. Во всяком случае, надеюсь, что смогу победить себя и выдержать все достойно. Когда случилась эта беда  - много добра и поддержки получил от людей. За всю жизнь не видел столько добра. Просто потрясен. Как-будьто я уже на Небесах среди дэвов. Всем огромная благодарность.


Хоть мы и в разделе Тхеравады, я все-таки немножко расскажу о своем Учителе, Чогьяле Намкае Норбу Ринпоче. Когда он был еще ребенком, его Учитель и несколько видных лам делали в разное время гадания о том, когда исчерпается срок его жизни. Все называли один и тот же возраст. Это время наступило (1994-95 год) и мой Учитель заболел лейкемией. Его положили в американский госпиталь, но внутренне он был готов к тому, что срок его жизни подошел к концу. Он уладил свои дела, написал текст в стихах для своих учеников, как им надо практиковать, чтобы в следующем воплощении они могли переродиться рядом с ним и продолжать следовать Учению. Это великий Учитель, но и он понимал, что не властен над изменчивостью сансары и готовился к этому.

Тем не менее из великого сострадания и. понимая важность Учения для всех чувствующих существ он, превозмогая боли, находясь под воздействием лекарств, туманящих разум, продолжал практиковать, продолжал продвигаться в практике и болезнь отступила. Это было чудо для всех. И вот уже более 15 лет мой Учитель продолжает неустанно путешествовать по миру, передавая Учение, давая возможность все новым и новым людям встать на путь из этого колеса перерождений (напомню, что срок его жизни к тому моменту был исчерпан). Следовательно, существуют методы, которыми мы можем преодолеть непреодолимое *если* наше устремление. наша практика правильны, если мы пербываем под совершенной защитой Трех Драгоценностей. а не полагаемся только на врачей, боженьку, дэвов или кого-то еще. И тут не столь важно школе ли сутры Вы принадлежите, или другим колесницам. Если Вы совершенно пребываете в прибежище Трех Драгоценностей и используете должные методы, то при всем уважении к дэвам. нагам или иным существам их помощь будет маленькой песчинкой на воне алмазной скалы охраняющей Вас драгоценности.

Я прошу Вас, утвердитесь в Трех драгоценностях и, поверьте. это будет лучшей для Вас защитой. Кроме того, с 11 по 17 ноября ЧННР будет давать Учение на Тенерифе, которое будет транслироваться. если у Вас будет возможность - послушайте его. Ринпоче сейчас дает очень важные практики необходимые в наших условиях. Надеюсь это также Вам поможет и Вы успешно преодолеете свои препятствия.

----------

Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И еще хочу сказать одну вещь из личного опыта. Мой тесть, отец моей бывшей жены, также умер от рака. На протяжении почти 10 лет пока я его знал этот человек каждый день вставал со словами "скорее бы я сдох". Под конец он не мог ходить, его мучили боли и каждый день это повторялось снова и снова. Это я говорю к тому, что сколько нам отпущено - мы не знаем. Мы можем умереть завтра, а можем через 10 лет. Пример моего тестя - это пример ада в этой жизни. 10 лет ждать, что ты умрешь и отметать всякую помощь, снова и снова опускаясь каждый день в страдания и безысходность. Второй пример - мой Учитель, который, несмотря на преклонный возраст, боли в ногах и спиине, болезни каждый день продолжает практику на благо всех живых существ. Помню несколько лет назад на ритрите в Москве люди просили Ринпоче делать защитные шнуры для тех. кто не практикует Дхарму (детей, родителей и т.д.). Желающих записывалось так много, что Ринпоче после Учения, несмотря на то, что с утра до приезда на учение ему надо делать личную практику, несмотря на то, что после Учения с ним постоянно хотят встретиться люди, есть дела общины и т.д., так вот Ринпоче до глубокой ночи плел защитные шнуры для детей и стариков.

Это я опять повторяюсь насчет того, что никто не знает сколько нам отпущено и будет неправильно потерять драгоценное время не на практику, а на какие-то второстепенные вещи. Тогда мы рискуем, подобно моему тестю. попасть в ады еще при этой жизни, вместо того. чтобы пресечь собственное страдание и страдания других живых существ.

----------

Lanky (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Джигме (06.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Спасибо, Артем. Я еще крепко обо всем подумаю. Но главное, не понять, а сердцем почувствовать ту внутреннюю правду, о которой я говорил. Укрепиться, утвердиться в ней. Совпасть с ней. Я человек интуиции, а не рассудка. Чувствую вернее, чем понимаю. Да, собственно, все правильно. Я согласен с тем, что вы говорите. Я ведь Дхамму-то ни в чем не предал и не предам. Это ведь не вопрос выбора, поймите. Я просто подумал, что  Будда  помощь дэвов не отрицал. Короче, вижу, что начинаю разговор сначала. Мне нужно подумать. Извините.




> Простите меня еще раз. Вы дэвов видите?


Чувствую.





> Я прошу Вас, утвердитесь в Трех драгоценностях и, поверьте. это будет лучшей для Вас защитой. Кроме того, с 11 по 17 ноября ЧННР будет давать Учение на Тенерифе, которое будет транслироваться. если у Вас будет возможность - послушайте его. Ринпоче сейчас дает очень важные практики необходимые в наших условиях. Надеюсь это также Вам поможет и Вы успешно преодолеете свои препятствия.


Спасибо. Я тоже надеюсь.

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И еще хочу сказать одну вещь из личного опыта. Мой тесть, отец моей бывшей жены, также умер от рака. На протяжении почти 10 лет пока я его знал этот человек каждый день вставал со словами "скорее бы я сдох". Под конец он не мог ходить, его мучили боли и каждый день это повторялось снова и снова. Это я говорю к тому, что сколько нам отпущено - мы не знаем. Мы можем умереть завтра, а можем через 10 лет. Пример моего тестя - это пример ада в этой жизни. 10 лет ждать, что ты умрешь и отметать всякую помощь, снова и снова опускаясь каждый день в страдания и безысходность. Второй пример - мой Учитель, который, несмотря на преклонный возраст, боли в ногах и спиине, болезни каждый день продолжает практику на благо всех живых существ. Помню несколько лет назад на ритрите в Москве люди просили Ринпоче делать защитные шнуры для тех. кто не практикует Дхарму (детей, родителей и т.д.). Желающих записывалось так много, что Ринпоче после Учения, несмотря на то, что с утра до приезда на учение ему надо делать личную практику, несмотря на то, что после Учения с ним постоянно хотят встретиться люди, есть дела общины и т.д., так вот Ринпоче до глубокой ночи плел защитные шнуры для детей и стариков.
> 
> Это я опять повторяюсь насчет того, что никто не знает сколько нам отпущено и будет неправильно потерять драгоценное время не на практику, а на какие-то второстепенные вещи. Тогда мы рискуем, подобно моему тестю. попасть в ады еще при этой жизни, вместо того. чтобы пресечь собственное страдание и страдания других живых существ.


Вы правы. Я все это понимаю. Понял уже и что такое ад уже здесь и освобождение от этого ада. Еще раз. Надеюсь, что выдержу. Теперь, при всей моей благодарности всем вам, давайте обо мне и моей болезни больше не говорить, Мне стыдно говорить о себе. Таких, как я - тысячи! Что же нового в смерти-то? Ничего особенного. Я смерти не боюсь совсем. Просто* так* умирать не хочу. Но и правда - не знаем, сколько нам отпущено, так что, что говорить об этом. Поговорим лучше только о духовном Пути и о том, как правильно в нем укрепиться. Ок? Впрочем, мы уже поговорили. Остается мне только с самим собой поговорить серьезно. Но и всем, кто еще в этой теме примет участие заранее очень благодарен.

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дорогой Федор, к тому. кто принимает прибежище на помощь приходят не только дэвы, но и гораздо более могущественные существа. К примеру, Защитники Учения. Это более надежная гвардия, которая дала обет прийти на помощь по первому зову того, кто практикует Дхарму. Даже бешенный слон и полчища Мары не могли сокрушить Будду, так есть ли более надежный защитник?

Желаю Вам крепко утвердиться на пути и преодолеть все препятствия на нем. Пусть Вас сопровождает совершенная защита Дхармы и Трех Драгоценностей где бы Вы ни находились.

----------

Lanky (07.11.2011), Vladiimir (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне стыдно говорить о себе. Таких, как я - тысячи! Что же нового в смерти-то? Ничего особенного. Поговорим лучше только о духовном Пути и о том, как правильно в нем укрепиться.


Если бы Вы не начали этот разговор, никто бы не знал, что Вам нужна поддержка, никто не указал бы Вам на возможные варианты. Мы. к сожалению, пока не обладаем всеведением, потому о проблемах стоит говорить. Тем более в моменты, когда помощи, кажется, ждать уже неоткуда. Вы же принимаете прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, потому Сангха, как одна из Трех Драгоценностей, также способна Вам помочь. Кто-то помолится, кто-то из монахов даст квалифицированный совет, кто-то подскажет лекарства. Скромность украшает, но не надо отказываться от помощи и замыкаться в себе, если такая возможность существует. Мы, конечно. недодэвы, но кой-чо умеем  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Желаю Вам крепко утвердиться на пути и преодолеть все препятствия на нем. Пусть Вас сопровождает совершенная защита Дхармы и Трех Драгоценностей где бы Вы ни находились.


Так и будет. Я знаю. Спасибо. Все хорошо. Жизнь хорошая у меня была. Я встретил Дхамму в этой жизни. А смерть никто не отменял. Все в порядке. Просто я немного споткнулся.

----------

Aion (07.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Lanky (06.11.2011), Vladiimir (06.11.2011), Zom (06.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Ребята, ну все, пора и честь знать. От такой огромной доброты я уже плачу. Скажите только: "Хватит ныть" и этого будет достаточно. Я не боюсь. Все в порядке. Я уже сейчас сквозь землю провалюсь от такого внимания. Не надо, я не привык. 
Я люблю вас. Ваша поддержка будет мне тоже защитой в дальнейших испытаниях.

----------

Aion (07.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Zom (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Это, похоже, влияние атеизма и атнифофудьевских настроений, плюс позитивистского мышления.
> Я вот только-только закончил визит на Шри-Ланку. На ней хорошо заметно, как и в каких пропорциях переплетаются индуизм и буддизм. В каждом буддийском храме есть изображения богов, а в каждом индуистском - отдельный алтарь для Будды Готамы. Часто обслуживаемый приписанным к храму буддийским монахом.
> И ничего, всё работает. Все довольны.


НЕ ВСЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫ. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ваш визит был слишком коротким чтобы судить ВСЕ ЛИ  довольны. более того вы считаете описываемую вами ситуацию правильной? ББуддистам путь БУДДЫ и выход из самсары а поклонение девам оставьте индуистам. иначе все закончится как в тибетской версии буддизма. или как приводимой мной год назад фотографии где есдл намаз муслими делает.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

лучше бы Махаянцами стали право дело. пусть лучше уж народ Бодхисатвам кланяется. те хоть точно буддисты.

----------


## Alex

> На таких стадиях рака + обезболивающее (сильный наркотик) люди редко в сознание приходят.


Приходят, хотя под действием обезболивающего, как правило, восприятие реальности сильно искажено. Но не всегда. (У меня мама умерла от рака, так что я как бы в курсе).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Т.е. имеет место быть конфликт религий, а не негативное отношение буддизма к Божественным мирам? Так? Значит, с чистой совестью буддист при необходимости может прибегнуть к помощи и поддержке дэвов? Перед смертью, например? Уж лучше к ним прильнуть, в надежде на лучшее перерождение, если не получится освободиться? Но все-таки с уверенной надеждой на окончательное освобождение в перспективе? Да?


Вы сильно путаете понятие богов которое есть в буддизме с тем что под этим понимают в христианстве или в античности. В последних двух вариантах бог или боги правители мира которые типа управляю всем. В буддизме это просто один из 6 классов существ наряду с другими и не более того. Просто они в силу своей кармы живут более комфортно чем другие.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы сильно путаете понятие богов которое есть в буддизме с тем что под этим понимают в христианстве или в античности. В последних двух вариантах бог или боги правители мира которые типа управляю всем. В буддизме это просто один из 6 классов существ наряду с другими и не более того. Просто они в силу своей кармы живут более комфортно чем другие.


Нет, не путаю. Я в курсе. Но все-таки они не просто живут более комфортно, они выше и могущественнее и праведнее нас. Это несомненно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> НЕ ВСЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫ. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ваш визит был слишком коротким чтобы судить ВСЕ ЛИ  довольны. более того вы считаете описываемую вами ситуацию правильной? ББуддистам путь БУДДЫ и выход из самсары а поклонение девам оставьте индуистам. иначе все закончится как в тибетской версии буддизма. или как приводимой мной год назад фотографии где есдл намаз муслими делает.


Ну и что опять за наезд на тибетский буддизм

----------

Aion (07.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

*CН 55.36
Дэвасабхагата сутта: Подобный дэвам
*

[Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, когда ученик Благородных обладает четырьмя вещами, то дэвы ликуют и говорят о его сходстве [с ними]. Какими четырьмя?

1. Вот, монахи, ученик Благородных наделён подтверждённой верой в Будду: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, истинно само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный”. Тем дэвам, которые, [будучи людьми], умерли здесь [в человеческом мире] и переродились там [в небесном мире], обладающим подтверждённой верой в Будду, приходит [такая] мысль: “Поскольку ученик Благородных наделён такой же подтверждённой верой в Будду, которой обладали и мы, когда умерли там и переродились здесь, то он появится среди дэвов”.

2. Далее, монахи, ученик Благородных наделён подтверждённой верой в Дхамму: «Дхамма превосходно разъяснена Благословенным, видимая здесь и сейчас, не зависящая от времени, приглашающая пойти и увидеть, ведущая к цели, познаваемая мудрыми самостоятельно»… 

3. Далее, монахи, ученик Благородных наделён подтверждённой верой в Сангху: «Сангха учеников Благословенного, идущих по хорошему пути, идущих по прямому пути, идущих по верному пути, идущих по совершенному пути - другими словами четыре пары или восемь типов личностей - это Сангха учеников Благословенного: достойная даров, достойная гостеприимства, достойная подношений, достойная уважения; несравненное поле заслуг для мира”…

4. Далее, монахи, ученик Благородных наделён добродетельными качествами, которые дороги Благородным: прочными, цельными, незапятнанными, освобождающими, восхваляемыми мудрецами, яркими, ведущими к сосредоточению. Тем дэвам, которые, [будучи людьми], умерли здесь [в человеческом мире] и переродились там [в небесном мире], обладающими такими же добродетельными качествами, приходит [такая] мысль: “Поскольку ученик Благородных наделён такими же добродетельными качествами, которыми обладали и мы, когда умерли там и переродились здесь, то он появится среди дэвов”.

“Монахи, когда ученик Благородных обладает этими четырьмя вещами, то дэвы ликуют и говорят о его сходстве [с ними]”.

----------

Bob (06.11.2011), Gaurnar (07.11.2011), Homer (07.11.2011), Ittosai (10.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Lanky (07.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

И ещё...

*Маханама сутта: К Маханаме (I)
СН 55.21*

Я слышал, что однажды Благословенный пребывал среди Сакьев рядом с Капилаваттху в парке Нигродхи. И тогда Маханама из рода Сакьев отправился к Благословенному и, по прибытии, поклонившись, сел рядом. Затем он обратился к Благословенному: «Господин, этот город Капилаваттху богатый и процветающий, густо населённый, его улицы переполнены толпами людей. Иногда, когда я вхожу в Капилаваттху вечером после вдохновляющих встреч с Благословенным или с монахами, я встречаюсь с несущимся слоном или лошадью, с несущейся колесницей или повозкой, с несущимся человеком. В этот момент моё памятование о Благословенном затуманивается, моё памятование о Дхамме… о Сангхе затуманивается. Мысль приходит ко мне: «Если я умру в этот самый миг, каковой будет моя судьба, какой будет моя дальнейшая участь?»
«Не бойся, Маханама! Не бойся! Твоя смерть не будет плохой, твоя кончина не будет печальной. Тот, чей ум долгое время был ухожен верой, ухожен нравственностью, ухожен изучением, ухожен отречением, ухожен мудростью - у того, когда тело, обладающее формой, состоящее из четырёх основных элементов, рождённое от отца и матери, взращенное кашей и рисом, подверженное непостоянству, трению, давлению, распаду и рассеиванию - съедается воронами, грифами, ястребами, собаками, гиенами или всяческими существами - ум, который долгое время был ухожен верой, ухожен нравственностью, ухожен изучением, ухожен отречением, ухожен мудростью - взмывает и отделяется [от тела].
Представь, как если бы человек бросил банку с топлёным маслом или просто с маслом в глубокое озеро, в котором она бы разбилась. Осколки и фрагменты банки пошли бы на дно, тогда как топлёное масло или просто масло всплыло бы и отделилось. Точно также, у того, чей ум долгое время был ухожен верой, ухожен нравственностью, ухожен изучением, ухожен отречением, ухожен мудростью, то тогда, когда тело… съедается воронами, грифами, ястребами, собаками, гиенами или всяческими существами - ум... взмывает и отделяется [от тела].
Не бойся, Маханама! Не бойся! Твоя смерть не будет плохой, твоя кончина не будет печальной».

----------

Bob (06.11.2011), Gaurnar (07.11.2011), Homer (07.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (06.11.2011), Lanky (07.11.2011), sergey (06.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2011), Владимир Гудилин (12.11.2011), Джигме (07.11.2011), Карло (12.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.11.2011), Сергей Ч (06.11.2011), Тао (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (06.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

И ещё... в завершение...

*CН 55.3
Дигхаву упасака сутта: Дигхаву*

Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Раджагахе, в Бамбуковой Роще, в Святилище Белок. И в то время мирянин Дигхаву был нездоров, поражён болезнью, серьёзно болен. Тогда мирянин Дигхаву обратился к отцу, домохозяину Джотике: “Ну же, домохозяин, пойди к Благословенному, поклонись ему в ноги от моего имени и скажи: “Господин, мирянин Дигхаву нездоров, поражён болезнью, серьёзно болен. Он выражает почтение Благословенному, кланяясь в ноги Благословенному” И затем скажи: “Было бы хорошо, Господин, если бы Благословенный из сострадания пришёл бы домой к мирянину Дигхаву”.

“Конечно, дорогой” – ответил домохозяин Джотика. Он отправился к Благословенному, поклонился ему и сел рядом, а затем донёс послание. Благословенный молча согласился. 

И затем Благословенный, одевшись, взяв чашу и верхнее одеяние, отправился домой к мирянину Дигхаву. Там он сел на приготовленное для него сиденье и сказал мирянину Дигхаву: “Я надеюсь, ты поправляешься, Дигхаву, я надеюсь, тебе становится лучше. Я надеюсь, твои болезненные ощущения спадают, а не возрастают, и что можно увидеть их спад, а не увеличение”. 

“Учитель, я не поправляюсь, мне не становится лучше. Сильные болезненные ощущения возрастают во мне, а не спадают, и можно увидеть их увеличение, а не спад”. 

“Тогда, Дигхаву, ты должен тренировать себя так: “Я буду тем, кто наделён подтверждённой верой в Будду: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, истинно само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный”.

Я буду тем, кто наделён подтверждённой верой в Дхамму: «Дхамма превосходно разъяснена Благословенным, видимая здесь и сейчас, не зависящая от времени, приглашающая пойти и увидеть, ведущая к цели, познаваемая мудрыми самостоятельно».

Я буду тем, кто наделён подтверждённой верой в Сангху: «Сангха учеников Благословенного, идущих по хорошему пути, идущих по прямому пути, идущих по верному пути, идущих по совершенному пути - другими словами четыре пары или восемь типов личностей - это Сангха учеников Благословенного: достойная даров, достойная гостеприимства, достойная подношений, достойная уважения; несравненное поле заслуг для мира”.

Я буду тем, кто наделён добродетельными качествами, которые дороги Благородным: прочными, цельными, незапятнанными, освобождающими, восхваляемыми мудрецами, яркими, ведущими к сосредоточению”. 

Вот так тебе следует тренировать себя”.

“Учитель, что касается этих четырёх факторов вступления в поток, которым научил Благословенный, то все они наличествуют во мне, и я живу в следовании им. Ведь я, Учитель, наделён подтверждённой верой в Будду… Дхамму… Сангху… Я наделён добродетельными качествами… ведущими к сосредоточению”.

“Тогда, Дигхаву, будучи утверждённым в этих четырёх факторах вступления в поток, далее тебе следует развивать шесть вещей, что имеют отношение к истинному знанию. Дигхаву,

- пребывай в созерцании непостоянства во всех формациях
- воспринимай страдание во всём, что непостоянно
- воспринимай безличность во всём, что страдательно
- воспринимай отпускание
- воспринимай угасание
- воспринимай прекращение 

Вот так ты должен тренировать себя”.

“Учитель, что касается этих шести вещей, что имеют отношение к истинному знанию, которым научил Благословенный, то все они наличествуют во мне, и я живу в следовании им. Ведь я, Учитель, пребываю в созерцании непостоянства во всех формациях; воспринимаю страдание во всём, что непостоянно; воспринимаю безличность во всём, что страдательно; воспринимаю отпускание; воспринимаю угасание; воспринимаю прекращение. Однако, Учитель, мысль приходит ко мне: “После того, как я умру, пусть этот домохозяин Джотика не впадает в страдание”.

“Не нужно волноваться об этом, дорогой Дигхаву. Ну же, дорогой Дигхаву, слушай внимательно, что говорит тебе Благословенный”.

И тогда Благословенный, дав это наставление мирянину Дигхаву, встал со своего сиденья и ушёл. И вскоре после того, как Благословенный ушёл, мирянин Дигхаву скончался. 

И тогда группа монахов подошла к Благословенному, они поклонись ему, и сели рядом. Затем они спросили Благословенного: “Учитель, тот мирянин, по имени Дигхаву, которому Благословенный дал краткое наставление, скончался. Какова его участь, каков его будущий удел?”

“Монахи, мирянин Дигхаву был мудр. Он практиковал в соответствии с Дхаммой и не беспокоил меня [чрезмерными вопросами] о Дхамме. Монахи, с полным уничтожением пяти нижних пут, мирянин Дигхаву стал тем, кто обрёл спонтанное рождение [в мире Чистых Обителей], и там достигнет Ниббаны, никогда [более] не возвращаясь из того мира [обратно в этот мир]”.

----------

Gaurnar (07.11.2011), Homer (07.11.2011), Ittosai (10.11.2011), Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (07.11.2011), Lanky (07.11.2011), Алексей Е (06.11.2011), Владимир Гудилин (12.11.2011), Джигме (07.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Lanky

> И ещё...
> 
> *Маханама сутта: К Маханаме (I)
> СН 55.21*


Это одна из моих любимых сутт, спасибо.

----------


## Джигме

> Нет, не путаю. Я в курсе. Но все-таки они не просто живут более комфортно, они выше и могущественнее и праведнее нас. Это несомненно.


ИИии....???

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ИИии....???


Да все уже разобрались. Человек взял тайм-аут на подумать.

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, конечно, я подумаю, самое время покончить с хроническим внутренним противоречием.
Но! Еще раз напоминаю, что в ПК содержится огромное количество сутт, посвященных дэвам. Почему? Чтобы донести мысль о том, что они просто кайфуют в своем мире, развлекаются ребята и какое нам до них дело? Нет. Перечитайте Дэватасамьютту. Изумительно прекрасные, возвышенные, поэтичные  сутты, воспевающие дэвов! Все рассказанные в этих суттах истории о том, как ведут себя дэвы в разных ситуациях - пример высочайшей нравственности, чистоты, утонченности, сострадания, самопожертвования.* Есть чему поучиться у них,* поверьте! Именно поэтому Будда говорил: "Помните о дэвах". Никакому пренебрежительному отношению к дэвам не учит ПК.

Надо уметь по меньшей мере уважать и почитать тех, кто лучше нас.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Kit (07.11.2011), Won Soeng (07.11.2011), Алексей Е (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да, конечно, я подумаю, самое время покончить с хроническим внутренним противоречием.
> Но! Еще раз напоминаю, что в ПК содержится огромное количество сутт, посвященных дэвам. Почему? Чтобы донести мысль о том, что они просто кайфуют в своем мире, развлекаются ребята и какое нам до них дело? Нет. Перечитайте Дэватасамьютту. Изумительно прекрасные, возвышенные, поэтичные  сутты, воспевающие дэвов! Все рассказанные в этих суттах истории о том, как ведут себя дэвы в разных ситуациях - пример высочайшей нравственности, чистоты, утонченности, сострадания, самопожертвования.* Есть чему поучиться у них,* поверьте! Именно поэтому Будда говорил: "Помните о дэвах". Никакому пренебрежительному отношению к дэвам не учит ПК.
> 
> Надо уметь по меньшей мере уважать и почитать тех, кто лучше нас.


А у кого из последователей тхеравады, вы наблюдаете пренебрежительное отношение к дэва? Будда учил, что имея нравственную чистоту, человек после смерти родиться в одном из миров дэва-локи, если он еще развил сосредоточение, то рождение будет в мирах рупа-локи. И то и другое - огромное благо, по сравнению с человеческим рождением, но нужно не останавливаться и стремиться к ниббане, вырывая корни сансары.
Думаю, если в других традициях, относятся пренебрежительно к рождению в дэва-локе, то это из-за ошибочного толкования редкости и драгоценности человеческого рождения, тогда как Будда говорил о редкости и драгоценности человеческого рождения, *относительно неблагих уделов*: лок животных, петт и нарака, рождение же в дэва-локах *еще более редко и еще более драгоценно*, чем человеческое, но не гарантирует на 100% достижение ниббаны, хотя шансов больше чем у людей.

----------

Kit (07.11.2011), Алексей Е (07.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (07.11.2011), Тао (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, именно так, WOLF, благодарю вас.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Лично я не встречал пренебрежительного отношения к Дэвам среди буддистов. Правильно тут заметили, что не стоит путать отношение буддистов к "богам" авраамических религий и собственно к Дэвам. В махаянских текстах часто говорится об их присутствии и восхваленнии практиков достигших реализации. Также известно, что дэвы защищают родившегося бодхисаттву. Будда говорит об этом так: 
"Таков закон, монахи, что когда Бодхисатта входит в чрево матери, четыре дэвы приходят с четырёх сторон света, чтобы защитить его, и говорят так: «Пусть ни один человек, или не-человеческое существо, пусть никто и ничто не причинит Бодхисатте или его матери вреда!». Таков закон."

Но что касается драгоценности человеческого рождения, ознаменовавшегося встречей с Дхармой, то я не стал бы уменьшать его ценности в сравнении с рождением в дэвалоке. Безусловно, возможность освобождения есть и в мирах богов, но вследствии меньшей страдательности, желание освободиться у них является редкостью.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Но что касается драгоценности человеческого рождения, ознаменовавшегося встречей с Дхармой, то я не стал бы уменьшать его ценности в сравнении с рождением в дэвалоке.


Будда - учитель *богов* и людей.




> Безусловно, возможность освобождения есть и в мирах богов, но вследствии меньшей страдательности, желание освободиться у них является редкостью.


Это подтверждается в какой-либо сутте, или это поздние умозаключения буддийских философов?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда учитель *богов* и людей.


Считается, что рождение в человеческом мире самое оптимальное для выхода из сансары и обретения ниббаны, поскольку здесь нет слишком больших страданий или слишком сильных приятных переживаний. Поэтому это более-менее нейтральное состояние позволяет эффективно практиковать Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.  Разве Вы никогда об этом не слышали?
Что касается Освобождения в высших мирах, то это возможно благодаря тому, что там рождаются анагамины. В небесные миры попасть крайне трудно, а в миры форм и бесформенные миры попасть ещё тяжелее, поскольку здесь рождаются, как правило те, кто развил глубокое сосредоточение ума, а сделать это крайне сложно. 




> Это подтверждается в какой-либо сутте, или это поздние умозаключения буддийских философов?


Например здесь:

Панчапубба нимитта сутта

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Считается, что рождение в человеческом мире самое оптимальное для выхода из сансары и обретения ниббаны, поскольку здесь нет слишком больших страданий или слишком сильных приятных переживаний. Поэтому это более-менее нейтральное состояние позволяет эффективно практиковать Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.


Кем считается? Разве Будда говорил, что дэва не могут практиковать Б8П?




> Разве Вы никогда об этом не слышали?


Слышал, но в виде высказываний своих умозаключений людьми (на мой взгляд ошибочных), а не в виде слов Будды. Будда предостерегал от деяний, ведущих к рождению в нижних мирах, в мирах лишений, в аду, а ведение святой жизни, ведущей к рождению в божественных мирах, и продолжению практики там - Будда поощрял. К слову сам Будда, перед последним рождением человеком, рождался в мире Тушита  :Wink: 




> Что касается Освобождения в высших мирах, то это возможно благодаря тому, что там рождаются анагамины.


Анагамины рождаются в Чистых Обителях - неразрушаемых мирах рупа локи, соответствующих 4-ой джхане. Вступившие в поток и однажды возращающиеся, могут рождаться в божественных мирах кама-локи и в мирах Брахм, и таких богов может быть довольно много. Так же, боги могут достигать Пробуждения, услышав Дхамму уже будучи рожденными в виде богов камалоки или в мирах Брахм. 




> В небесные миры попасть крайне трудно, а в миры форм и бесформенные миры попасть ещё тяжелее, поскольку здесь рождаются, как правило те, кто развил глубокое сосредоточение ума, а сделать это крайне сложно.


Трудно, но достичь ниббаны еще трудней.




> Например здесь:
> 
> Панчапубба нимитта сутта


Сутта не доказывает, что рождение дэва хуже, чем человеческое, и что Пробуждение в этих мирах - редкость.
В сутте говориться о дэва, умирающем, не достигнувшим Пробуждения (а дэва смертны, хоть их срок жизни велик), и другие дэвы ему говорят: в мире людей практикуй Дхамму, учи людей, а потом возвращайся назад. Человеческий мир рассматривается благим, когда в нем есть Дхамма! Надо думать, что дэвы не рождаются второй раз в дэва-локе, и им об этом хорошо известно, и естественно они ему желают родиться в мире людей, в котором распространена Дхамма, что-бы он после человеческого рождения, вновь вернулся к ним. Было бы странно, если бы дэва желали своему умирающему другу, родиться в не благом уделе, в мире где отсутствует Дхамма.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Слышал, но в виде высказываний своих умозаключений людьми (на мой взгляд ошибочных), а не в виде слов Будды.


И чем же они ошибочны? ) Про пример со слепой черепахой слышали? Будда привёл его как раз для иллюстрации исключительной ценности человеческого рождения. Как раз будучи человеком, практикуя Дхамму и Винаю, возможно обрести один из возможных плодов- либо Ниббаны, либо родится в "Чистых обителях", чтобы там уже полностью освободится. 
Согласно Махападана сутте, Будда посещал мир чистых обителей, и многие обитатели этих миров поведали ему, что когда-то были учениками одного из будд прошлого.




> Будда предостерегал от деяний, ведущих к рождению в нижних мирах, в мирах лишений, в аду, а ведение святой жизни, ведущей к рождению в божественных мирах, и продолжению практики там - Будда поощрял.


Да, но Будда также говорил, что по мере исчерпания той каммы, что привела к рождению в этих мирах, происходит новое перерождение - в каком-либо другом мире. Поэтому главное, что Будда поощрял, так это усилие в практике Дхаммы в этой самой жизни. 
Что касается поощрения "продолжения практики в божественных мирах", то это уже Ваше умозаключение (на мой взгляд ошибочное). Будда говорил, что для некоторых практиков, добившихся определённого уровня, такое возможно, но из этого никак не следует, что Он именно поощрял мысли о продолжении практики в божественных мирах. Как говорится- делай что должен и будь что будет... :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Joy

*Федор Ф*, желаю вам избавления от всех страданий и пусть Три Драгоценности оберегают вас.
Намо Амитабхая Татхагатая Тад-ята Ом Амритод Бхаве Амрита Сиддхам Бхаве Амрита Викранте Амрита Викранта-гамини Гагана Кирти-каре Сваха!

----------

Volkoff (09.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И чем же они ошибочны? ) Про пример со слепой черепахой слышали? Будда привёл его как раз для иллюстрации исключительной ценности человеческого рождения. Как раз будучи человеком, практикуя Дхамму и Винаю, возможно обрести один из возможных плодов- либо Ниббаны, либо родится в "Чистых обителях", чтобы там уже полностью освободится. 
> Согласно Махападана сутте, Будда посещал мир чистых обителей, и многие обитатели этих миров поведали ему, что когда-то были учениками одного из будд прошлого.


Конечно же я знаю про пример с черепахой, вот он http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm Там говорится о крайне редком совпадении: когда кто-либо рождается человеком + в это время Татхагата, достойный и правильно само-пробуждённый, появляется в мире и Дхамма и Виная, изложенные им, возникают в этом мире. Там не говориться, о редкости и ценности человеческого рождения вообще (например когда в мире нет Дхаммы и Винаи), и не говориться, что человеческое рождение лучше, чем рождение в мирах дэва, в которых есть Дхамма.
То, что ниббана - истинный покой и главная цель существ, практикующих Будда Дхамму, я не сомневаюсь и не отрицаю.




> Да, но Будда также говорил, что по мере исчерпания той каммы, что привела к рождению в этих мирах, происходит новое перерождение - в каком-либо другом мире. Поэтому главное, что Будда поощрял, так это усилие в практике Дхаммы в этой самой жизни. 
> Что касается поощрения "продолжения практики в божественных мирах", то это уже Ваше умозаключение (на мой взгляд ошибочное). Будда говорил, что для некоторых практиков, добившихся определённого уровня, такое возможно, но из этого никак не следует, что Он именно поощрял мысли о продолжении практики в божественных мирах. Как говорится- делай что должен и будь что будет...


Согласен, что если удалось встретить Дхамму, то нужно стремиться к ниббане, но человеческая жизнь коротка, и не все успеют это осуществить. Если удалось достичь стадии "вошедшего в поток", то это тоже очень хороший результат, и такое существо ждет максимум 7 рождений в мирах людей или дэва. Само по себе рождение дэва не хуже человеческого (при равных условиях с наличием Дхаммы), а достижение одной из стадий Пробуждение, и последующее рождение в мире дэва - вообще отлично. В двух словах, Будда *не ругал* рождение в форме дэва.

----------


## Zom

Вообще есть вот эта сутта: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....135.than.html
Здесь Будда говорит, что "сильно посчастливилось вам, монахи, вести сейчас святую жизнь", ибо есть "ад 6 сфер контакта" (где всё исключительно болезненно, а значит практика невозможна), и ибо есть "рай 6 сфер контакта" (где всё исключительно приятно, а значит практика также невозможна).

Прямого утверждения о том что я написал в скобках в самой сутте нет, но, из общего контекста, складывается именно такое ощущение.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Сергей Ч (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вообще есть вот эта сутта: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....135.than.html
> Здесь Будда говорит, что "сильно посчастливилось вам, монахи, вести сейчас святую жизнь", ибо есть "ад 6 сфер контакта" (где всё исключительно болезненно, а значит практика невозможна), и ибо есть "рай 6 сфер контакта" (где всё исключительно приятно, а значит практика также невозможна).


Насколько я понял, это говорилось, про какой-то конкретный мир сферы желаний (например про сферу Четырех Королей, где кайфуют наги, якхи и т.п.), а не про все миры дэва, и уж тем более не про миры форм. В суттах же описывается, что дэвы Таватимсы (33) получали Дхамму и достигали Пробуждения, что уж говорить про более утонченные миры.

----------


## Zom

> Насколько я понял, это говорилось, про какой-то конкретный мир сферы желаний, а не про все миры дэва, и уж тем более не про миры форм.


Вопрос спекулятивный (то есть сказать крайне сложно что-то однозначное на этот счёт).

Есть сутта, где говорится о том, что высшие наслаждения в мире людей имеет Чаккавартин. Но его наслаждения = 1/16 наслаждений дэвов мира Четырёх Царей (а это самый низший из уровней небес). Далее, есть сутта (в этой теме приведена выше), где Будда утверждает, что по мере возрастания уровня рая, "качество" наслаждений всё также возрастает (не ясно в какой пропорции, но, возможно, что и в такой же как в соответствии уровня людей/4 царей). На основании этого можно, видимо, некоторые выводы сделать. 

Хотя в ДН 21 упоминается о том, что находясь в мире камалоки можно, будучи божеством, практиковать и продвинуться выше. Хотя, скорей всего, это исключение, а не правило. 

Рискну предположить, что в божественных мирах ты забываешь обо всём, кроме чувственных наслаждений.. Когда они через миллион лет кончаются, и ты опять человек, то, если было устремление к практике, то ты опять видишь страдания (человеческого мира), и опять прикладываешь усилия.

Небезынтересно, что уровень Не-возвращения - это уровень высочайшей рупа-локи. А все остальные миры - это уровни "возвращения" (то есть арья обязательно вернётся в мир людей, чтобы положить конец страданиям).

Опять-таки, небезынтересно, что дэвы наставляют умирающего дэва в Итивуттаке "родиться человеком и утвердиться в Дхамме". При всём при этом, сами они непонятно чем занимаются. Почему они его отправляют в человеческий мир? Почему бы им не сказать, "давай опять к нам, и попрактикуем тут и дальше". Можно сделать предположение, что слишком плохие условия для практики у них там (может пример грубоват - но всё равно что в публичном доме практиковать воздержание). Ничего не утверждаю, просто мысли.

----------

Homer (07.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вообще наши рассуждения на счет разных миров спекулятивны. Но из сутт можно заключить, что как минимум: 1. Будда - давал Дхамму богам (и значит она существует там), 2. Будда не порицал богов или стремление людей к менее страдательному миру, при том что главная цель буддизма - ниббана, (оставление всех миров сансары).

----------


## Zom

> 1. Будда - давал Дхамму богам (и значит она существует там),


Существует, но если посмотреть на то, что за Дхамма даётся божествам (в суттах) - то она явно более поверхностна, чем та, что даётся людям. 
Почему так - не знаю.




> Будда не порицал богов или стремление людей к менее страдательному миру


Некоторых богов порицал. Стремление некоторых людей к небесным мирам исключительно тоже порицал.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

Есть ещё вот такая сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....123.than.html
В ней говорится, о человеке, который регулярно пребывает в первой джане и потом перерождается в мире Брахм. Обычный человек после окончания жизни там перерождается в аду, среди петов или животных. Но ученик Будды родившись там, использовав срок жизни там, там же и достигает ниббаны.
Аналогично и про остальные 3 джханы и рождение в мирах Абхассара, Субхакинна и Вехапхала (в сутте говорится, что в последней живут 500 кальп).

----------

Карло (13.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Существует, но если посмотреть на то, что за Дхамма даётся божествам (в суттах) - то она явно более поверхностна, чем та, что даётся людям. 
> Почему так - не знаю.


Возможно из-за того, что людям нет пользы знать подробности обучения богов.




> Некоторых богов порицал.


Я немного не то имел в виду, понятно, что он порицал ложные взгляды, но те качества что ведут к рождению богом и затем присущие богам, он не порицал.




> Стремление некоторых людей к небесным мирам исключительно тоже порицал.


Я веду речь о людях практикующих Дхамму.

----------


## Zom

> Возможно из-за того, что людям нет пользы знать подробности обучения богов.


Сомневаюсь. Иначе это уже тянет на "тантраяну" ,)
Скорее тут вариант такой, что божества слишком уж вовлечены в чувственность и не видят страданий (потому и объяснять что-то особое нет надобности, ибо всё равно практика не идёт).

Опять-таки, если берём ДН 21, то видим, что Сакка, могучий царь богов, говорит что выберет место, чтобы родиться человеком, где будет практиковать (вероятно это будет уже при Будде Меттейе), а потом станет анагамином. Но мы ничего не видим, никаких упоминаний о том, чтобы он практиковал здесь-и-сейчас в своём мире богов. То есть он сам же и утверждает, что для того, чтобы ему стать анагамином, ему нужно вначале родиться человеком.

----------

Карло (13.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Есть ещё вот такая сутта:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....123.than.html
> В ней говорится, о человеке, который регулярно пребывает в первой джане и потом перерождается в мире Брахм. Обычный человек после окончания жизни там перерождается в аду, среди петов или животных. Но ученик Будды родившись там, использовав срок жизни там, там же и достигает ниббаны.
> Аналогично и про остальные 3 джханы и рождение в мирах Абхассара, Субхакинна и Вехапхала (в сутте говорится, что в последней живут 500 кальп).


Вот о чем я и говорю, что человек практикующий Дхамму в человеческом рождении, достигнув успехов, но не успевший стать архатом, будет продолжать начатое в божественных мирах.

----------

Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Существует, но если посмотреть на то, что за Дхамма даётся божествам (в суттах) - то она явно более поверхностна, чем та, что даётся людям.


Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под легковесной, но вот например есть сутта о вопросах Сакки, где разбираются различные вопросы Дхаммы:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.2x.than.html
В конце ее кстати говорится, что "когда было дано это разъяснение", сам Сакка и 80000 божеств обрели "око Дхаммы": "что подвержено возникновению, то подвержено и прекращению" - обычная формулировка "вступления в поток".

----------

Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Да, и это максимум. Но дальнейших, более детальных и более глубоких наставлений, таких, например, какие мы видим в Маджхиме, божествам (по крайней мере, конкретно именно им, а не людям) не даётся.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Возможно из-за того, что людям нет пользы знать подробности обучения богов.


А возможно из-за того, что им сложно полностью осознать Первую Благородную Истину. Поэтому и Освобождения там достигают только те, кто в прошлом был учеником Будды. 




> Я немного не то имел в виду, понятно, что он порицал ложные взгляды, но те качества что ведут к рождению богом и затем присущие богам, он не порицал.


Рождение в высших мирах происходит благодаря ведению святой жизни и следованию Дхамме телом, речью и умом. Естественно, Будда не мог этого порицать. Но вот что касается стремления в высшие миры, то вряд ли Будда это мог поощрять. Он сказал:

_"Не устремляйся за прошлым,
Не стремись к будущему:
Прошлое ушло, 
Будущее не наступило. 
Но гляди ясно на это самое место,
На тот объект, который есть теперь. 
Найдя спокойное и невозмутимое 
Состояние ума, – живи в нём."_

----------

Zom (07.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (19.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (07.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Вообще у меня лично есть такая мысль по теме, не знаю, насколько она валидна, но я вижу в небесных мирах опасность того, что в них запросто можно потерять всё то отречение от чувственных удовольствий, которое с таким старанием взращивалось и достигалось при практике в человеческой жизни. Ты туда попал, всё забыл, и закайфовал на пару миллионов лет. За этот немалый срок ум приобрёл вновь чёткую наркоманскую тенденцию к чувственности. В итоге в следующем человеческом рождении придётся начинать опять с нуля, ну или почти с нуля. Мука же шь.

----------

Джигме (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вообще у меня лично есть такая мысль по теме, не знаю, насколько она валидна, но я вижу в небесных мирах опасность того, что в них запросто можно потерять всё то отречение от чувственных удовольствий, которое с таким старанием взращивалось и достигалось при практике в человеческой жизни. Ты туда попал, всё забыл, и закайфовал на пару миллионов лет. За этот немалый срок ум приобрёл вновь чёткую наркоманскую тенденцию к чувственности. В итоге в следующем человеческом рождении придётся начинать опять с нуля, ну или почти с нуля. Мука же шь.


Ну если практикуя Дхамму, не успел достичь ниббаны, а святой жизни придерживался, то скорее всего там придется таки родиться, но с другой стороны если достигнуто вступление в поток, то ниббана, максимум через 7 жизней неизбежна. У анагаминов вот, срок последнего рождения в одном из миров Суддхаваса, вообще от 1000 до 16000 махакапп, и только после этого ниббана, а куда деваться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Ну если практикуя Дхамму, не успел достичь ниббаны, а святой жизни придерживался, то скорее всего там придется таки родиться, но с другой стороны если достигнуто вступление в поток, то ниббана, максимум через 7 жизней неизбежна.


Так оно понятно, что оно так. Но тут что интересно. Если вступление в поток - то будет возврат в человеческие жизни оттуда в любом случае. Почему? Почему не говорится, что уже из божественных миров достигается ниббана? Разумно предположить, что не то состояние, чтобы там практиковать. Поэтому и будет обязательный возврат. То есть штурмовать ниббану придётся несколько раз, если с первого не получится. 

В случае с сакадагамином - опять-таки имеем утверждение, что он родится в божественном мире, опять оттуда обязательно свалится вниз в человеческий, и уже со второй попытки (то есть в этом вторичном человеческом рождении) он достигнет ниббаны - и именно в человеческом мире, не в божественном. Почему? Да судя по всему по той же причине.

Ну и наконец берём анагамина. Есть несколько видов:
1) достигает ниббаны в момент смерти, не рождаясь в чистых обителях (хотя это по сути архат)
2) второй тип достигает ниббаны в промежутке (сарвастивадины говорят об антарабхаве здесь)
3) третий тип достигает ниббаны "по приземлении" (куда? видимо в мир Чистых обителей)
4) четвёртый тип достигает ниббаны (в чистых обителях) без приложения усилий (видимо, естественным образом, в процессе всех этих длительных махакальп)
5) пятый тип достигает ниббаны с приложением усилий (видимо, периодически практикует - и поэтому и достигает).
6) шестой тип проходит все 5 миров чистых обителей, и только в конце достигает ниббаны (видимо не практикует, а просто кайфует в этих мирах в течение всех этих махакальп).

Если взять в рассмотрение этот безумно огромный срок их жизни, то встаёт естественный вопрос: почему монахам в человеческом мире достаточно лишь несколько лет для достижения архатства, тогда как брахмам чистых обителей не хватает для этого сотен махакальп (с учётом того, что их мир соответствует развитости 4 джханы!)..? Ответ, видимо, опять же такой же - слишком блаженно и практиковать не хочется. Но поскольку 5 пут отброшены, всё же жажда к чувственности их уже не влечёт и они постепенно угасают (по мере того, как угасает их жажда существовать).

----------

Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Сергей Ч (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

лично мое скромное мнение (особо отмечаю мое мнение) такого что все эти песенки про дэвов суть антипиарная компания направленная против поглощения Буддизма индуизмом. типа как клином клин вышибать. да дэвам побоку все Три Драгоценности разом. чтобы не было побоку надо хотя бы тень страданий видеть. а при обрахе жизни дэва это вряд ли. да и скажите мне холодным разумом. на кой шиве (к примеру) любителю ганджубаса Буддизм? народ почитайте веды. там эти дэвы такое творят что ОЙ!

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Я согласен, что человеческая жизнь более предпочтительна для осуществления Пути. Потому что она является как бы срединным путем между крайностями адского страдания и божественного счастья. И в то же время, только человек может познать и счастье и страдание, а значит и Первую Благородную Истину. Но и для дэвов есть возможность освобождения. Они не знают страдания, но у них есть другие качества, которых нет у людей. И потом: как и люди, они тоже разные. Одному человеку легко достичь освобождения, для другого это невозможно. Так же и дэвы - для одного это возможно, для другого - нет. Все от каммы зависит, так ведь? Но не любить их нельзя. Как-то очищаешься от одной мысли о них... Как написал один мой друг: "Если долго на Небо смотреть, подобреешь невольно".

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Zom (07.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Сергей Ч (07.11.2011), Тао (07.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> лично мое скромное мнение (особо отмечаю мое мнение) такого что все эти песенки про дэвов суть антипиарная компания направленная против поглощения Буддизма индуизмом.


Я тоже, кстати, думаю, что такое, до определённой степени, вполне может быть. Читая некоторые сутты появляется впечатление, что берутся некие популярные в то время легенды и мифы о божествах, и они "перерабатываются" на буддийский лад. Например, если почитать дэвата-саньютту или брахма-саньютту, где целые собрания таких сутт, то складывается стойкое ощущение, что происходит некое "внедрение вируса" в чужую систему с целью показать, что божества, которым "вы тут все служите", на самом деле, извините за грубость, "наши братаны". Аналогичное можно проследить и в суттах о божестве Луны и божестве Солнца, например.

Но, при всём при этом, в целом, всё равно постулируется идея о том, что небесные миры с их соответствующими обитателями реально существуют.




> Индуисты наверняка бы лоббировали свои интересы через тибетских буддистов(это же так очевидно),а у тех рождение в дэва -локе считается не совсем благоприятным.Нет.Здесь что-то иное.


В то время даже Махаяны не было, какой уж там тибетский буддизм..

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Когда идет тихий, крупный, невероятной белизны снег, скрадывающий остроту боли - я знаю, это дэва пришел укрыть меня своим состраданием. Это правда, а не лирика. Есть правда, недоступная холодному рассудку.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Volkoff (09.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (22.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> В случае с сакадагамином - опять-таки имеем утверждение, что он родится в божественном мире, опять оттуда обязательно свалится вниз в человеческий, и уже со второй попытки (то есть в этом вторичном человеческом рождении) он достигнет ниббаны - и именно в человеческом мире, не в божественном.


Про сакадагами пишут, что он родится еще раз в камалоке. Достичь освобождения он может и будучи человеком, и будучи божеством.
Сайт palikanon.com сейчас мне недоступен, вот например здесь нашел:
http://www.usamyanmar.net/Buddha/Article/Ariyas.pdf

----------

Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Я согласен, что человеческая жизнь более предпочтительна для осуществления Пути. Потому что она является как бы срединным путем между крайностями адского страдания и божественного счастья. И в то же время, только человек может познать и счастье и страдание, а значит и Первую Благородную Истину. Но и для дэвов есть возможность освобождения. Они не знают страдания, но у них есть другие качества, которых нет у людей. И потом: как и люди, они тоже разные. Одному человеку легко достичь освобождения, для другого это невозможно. Так же и дэвы - для одного это возможно, для другого - нет. Все от каммы зависит, так ведь? Но не любить их нельзя. Как-то очищаешься от одной мысли о них... Как написал один мой друг: "Если долго на Небо смотреть, подобреешь невольно".


Ну, по крайней мере, как видно из сутт, понять истину о безличности, непостоянстве и страдательности "Всего-и-Вся" они способны. 
А вот так - чтобы они практиковали отказ от небесных чувственных удовольствий - вот такого нигде в каноне нет, даже ни намёка.

(хотя нет, вру, есть упоминание в ДН 21, о чём уже сказал выше; но, опять же, это скорее исключение, а не правило, судя по тем наставлениям для божеств, что даются в суттах)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Про сакадагами пишут, что он родится еще раз в камалоке. Достичь освобождения он может и будучи человеком, и будучи божеством.


На palikanon такого нет:
http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/a/ariya_puggala.htm

Да и в суттах не попадается вроде как такое утверждение (по крайней мере я первый раз об этом слышу).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, по крайней мере, как видно из сутт, понять истину о безличности, непостоянстве и страдательности "Всего-и-Вся" они способны. 
> А вот так - чтобы они практиковали отказ от небесных чувственных удовольствий - вот такого нигде в каноне нет, даже ни намёка.


И что? Не любить их теперь? Я - люблю.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Есть правда, недоступная холодному рассудку.


никогда такую не видел. этот эе снег когото заморозит до смерти. вот правда. прости что грубо

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> И что? Не любить их теперь? Я - люблю.


Да я всё о практике, а не о том, как к ним относиться непосредственно...

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, Аджан Джаясаро мне лично сказал (по приезду летом 2009-го), что _"божества существуют и помогают тем, кто практикует Дхамму"_ и что их можно увидеть в виде белых точек, которые, при внимательном рассмотрении, оказываются вовсе не белыми точками. Я думаю врать он бы не стал, да ему было и незачем, вообщем-то.

----------

Joy (07.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Карло (13.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## До

> их можно увидеть в виде белых точек, которые, при внимательном рассмотрении, оказываются вовсе не белыми точками.


Что за точки?

----------


## Zom

Он не объяснил, а я как-то постеснялся его расспрашивать подробно (но, думаю, тут речь шла о каком-то медитативном видении при определённой глубине самадхи). Правда я спросил - видят ли монахи их (божеств) в медитации или же видят так, вне её, в повседневности. Он ответил, что и так и так бывает.

----------


## Федор Ф

> никогда такую не видел. этот эе снег когото заморозит до смерти. вот правда. прости что грубо


Вы, наверно, не поэт, Чунн Генн...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, Аджан Джаясаро мне лично сказал (по приезду летом 2009-го), что _"божества существуют и помогают тем, кто практикует Дхамму"_ и что их можно увидеть в виде белых точек, которые, при внимательном рассмотрении, оказываются вовсе не белыми точками. Я думаю врать он бы не стал, да ему было и незачем, вообщем-то.


Ура!!! Я же говорил.

----------


## Zom

.)

----------

Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообще наши рассуждения на счет разных миров спекулятивны. Но из сутт можно заключить, что как минимум: 1. Будда - давал Дхамму богам (и значит она существует там), 2. Будда не порицал богов или стремление людей к менее страдательному миру, при том что главная цель буддизма - ниббана, (оставление всех миров сансары).


Будда нигде и остальных не порицал. Чего их порицать-то? Другой вопрос, что существуют кроме 3-х нижних миров еще и дурные уделы. И Будда также не давал гарантий, что кто-то туда попадет, равно как и что прокайфовав какое-то время в мире дэвов и исчерпав свою благую карму переродишься потом человеком. В теме речь начиналась с того, что Федор надеялся на поддержку дэвов и уделает какое-то время (насколько я понимаю) обращению к ним, нежели обращению к Будде. А вот это уже пустая трата времени (с чем, я надеюсь. мы уже разобрались). Это приблизительно, как если бы я собрался ехать в Москву. но на всякий случай если вдруг колесо спустит. заехал бы в Бронницы и стал искать там гостиницу, на случай если придется возвращаться  :Smilie: 

А так кто ж спорит-то, что лучше быть богатым и здоровым. чем бедным и больным?  :Smilie:  Только вот гарантий никому даже Будда не давал

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Возможно из-за того, что людям нет пользы знать подробности обучения богов.


...или богам какой-то из видов опыта человеческого существования недоступен  :Smilie:  Допустим на рублевке можно собрать подаяния для детей в Африке, но объяснить им что такое умирать от голода там будет проблематично  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Только вот гарантий никому даже Будда не давал


Почему не давал.. давал ,)

*Из - CН 55.25
Дутия саракани сакка сутта: Саракани
*

5. Вот, Маханама, человек не полностью предан Будде и не имеет к нему полного доверия таким образом: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, истинно само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный». И то же в отношении Дхаммы и Сангхи. Он не продвигается легко и быстро в совершенствовании мудрости и не достигает освобождения. Но у него есть следующие качества: качество веры, качество усердия, качество осознанности, качество сосредоточения, качество мудрости. И с помощью мудрости он рассмотрел и до определённой степени согласился с тем, что провозгласил Татхагата. Этот человек, Маханама, также *полностью освобождён* от рождения в аду, в утробе животного, в мире голодных духов, неспособный более пасть, освобождённый от состояний лишений.

6. Вот, Маханама, человек не полностью предан Будде и не имеет к нему полного доверия таким образом: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, истинно само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный». И то же в отношении Дхаммы и Сангхи. Он не продвигается легко и быстро в совершенствовании мудрости и не достигает освобождения. Но у него есть следующие качества: качество веры, качество усердия, качество осознанности, качество сосредоточения, качество мудрости. И у него есть достаточное доверие и симпатия к Татхагате. Этот человек, Маханама, *также полностью освобождён* от рождения в аду, в утробе животного, в мире голодных духов, неспособный более пасть, освобождённый от состояний лишений.

----------

Владимир Гудилин (13.11.2011), Карло (13.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Сергей Ч (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Он не объяснил, а я как-то постеснялся его расспрашивать подробно (но, думаю, тут речь шла о каком-то медитативном видении при определённой глубине самадхи).


Скорее всего. ) Потому что вряд ли с помощью простого человеческого зрения  можно увидеть большинство всех этих существ. Однако это возможно сделать за счёт обретения "божественного глаза" - одной из психических сверхспособностей, достигаемых развитым сосредоточением. Например Асанга смог увидеть Майтрею и получить от него помощь в освоении Учения как раз после долгой и упорной практики сосредоточения ума.

----------

Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Возможно практикующие дэва, рождаются в мире людей в добровольном порядке, чтобы поддержать Дхамму в нашей локе, и уйти в ниббану отсюда  :Wink:

----------

Джигме (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И что? Не любить их теперь? Я - люблю.


Да вообще-то равностное отношение должно быть  :Smilie:  Любить, так всех  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Ура!!! Я же говорил.



Все, теперь жизнь удалась, больше ничего и не надо, правда? :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (07.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему не давал.. давал ,)


В чем тут гарантия? Я вижу констатацию факта свободы от перерождения в трех нижних мирах при соблюдении определенных условий

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Возможно практикующие дэва, рождаются в мире людей в добровольном порядке, чтобы поддержать Дхамму в нашей локе, и уйти в ниббану отсюда


Потому пока Федор готовится туда, его дэва готовится сюда  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Возможно практикующие дэва, рождаются в мире людей в добровольном порядке, чтобы поддержать Дхамму в нашей локе, и уйти в ниббану отсюда


Точно помню что среди учеников Будды был один такой перерожденец.

----------


## Zom

> В чем тут гарантия?


Гарантия, что вниз уже никак ,)

----------

Федор Ф (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Гарантия, что вниз уже никак ,)


Правда-правда? Никогда-никогда? Только вверх по нарастающей?  :Wink:

----------


## sergey

> В теме речь начиналась с того, что Федор надеялся на поддержку дэвов и уделает какое-то время (насколько я понимаю) обращению к ним, нежели обращению к Будде. А вот это уже пустая трата времени (с чем, я надеюсь. мы уже разобрались).


Артем, я вот чему удивляюсь в этой теме, что вы, хотя сами вроде обращаетесь к различным существам, судя по тому, что вы пишете на БФ, вдруг порицаете за это Федора. Вы и нагам вроде как подношения делаете, а вот из ваших сообщений поиском по "божеств":
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....567#post380567
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....343#post314343
Т.е. вы-то сами вроде не чураетесь с божествами, нагами, местными духами общаться, молиться божествам, делать подношения нагам и духам. А Федору пишете "пустая трата времени".
?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2011), Леонид Ш (07.11.2011), Федор Ф (08.11.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Кстати, Аджан Джаясаро мне лично сказал (по приезду летом 2009-го), что _"божества существуют и помогают тем, кто практикует Дхамму"_ и что их можно увидеть в виде белых точек, которые, при внимательном рассмотрении, оказываются вовсе не белыми точками. Я думаю врать он бы не стал, да ему было и незачем, вообщем-то.


Это очень интересно! Во время медитации на дыхании и простираний я видела множество точек белого света (как звёзды на черном-черном небе) и было ощущение, что они живые и что они всегда так присутствуют, но не видны. 
В то время, когда у меня были такие явления во время занятий, я отбрасывала их, возвращаюсь к дыханию.
Значит стоит рассмотреть их во время медитации, как думаете? 
Где можно почитать об этом?

----------

Федор Ф (08.11.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Т.е. вы-то сами вроде не чураетесь с божествами, нагами, местными духами общаться, молиться божествам, делать подношения нагам и духам. А Федору пишете "пустая трата времени"?


 Всё правильно, только Вы традиции не учли  :Wink:  в Тхераваде это просто не принято, в Тантраяне же... так получилось, что в этом направлении (через "территории" нагов, духов местностей, дэвов и т.д.) просветленными существами был проложен кратчайший путь к Просветлению... для тех кому очень-очень туда надо... ну так просто короче получилось... (на целые кальпы короче!) но, извиняюсь, об этом не в этом разделе конечно =)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Т.е. вы-то сами вроде не чураетесь с божествами, нагами, местными духами общаться, молиться божествам, делать подношения нагам и духам. А Федору пишете "пустая трата времени".


А еще я делаю страшное. Я когда из дома выхожу *с людьми* в лифте здороваюсь, выказывая им свое уважение. Иногда молитвенно к ним обращаюсь: "Пропустите пожалуйста" (в смысле не создавайте препятствий мне на пути) А когда у меня недавно дверь стало клинить, я даже (ОУЖАС!!!) молитвенно призвал слесаря и даже сделал ему подношение  :Big Grin:  Вы действительно не понимаете в чем разница между Охранителями Учения и в чем их функция и тем, чем занимается Федор, или просто из духа противоречия?

----------

Же Ка (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Это очень интересно! Во время медитации на дыхании и простираний я видела множество точек белого света (как звёзды на черном-черном небе) и было ощущение, что они живые и что они всегда так присутствуют, но не видны. 
> В то время, когда у меня были такие явления во время занятий, я отбрасывала их, возвращаюсь к дыханию.
> Значит стоит рассмотреть их во время медитации, как думаете? 
> Где можно почитать об этом?


Таки вы лучше сразу с ними поговорите "за жизнь", чайку с ними попейте :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Где можно почитать об этом?


 Если желаете, на это можно даже и посмотреть =) Это творчество художника, пережившего клиническую смерть, и ставшего видеть эти светящиеся сущности буквально во всём... вот, сами смотрите - http://maranov.ru/gran.htm

----------

Joy (08.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Это очень интересно! Во время медитации на дыхании и простираний я видела множество точек белого света (как звёзды на черном-черном небе) и было ощущение, что они живые и что они всегда так присутствуют, но не видны.
> В то время, когда у меня были такие явления во время занятий, я отбрасывала их, возвращаюсь к дыханию.
> Значит стоит рассмотреть их во время медитации, как думаете?
> Где можно почитать об этом?


Думаю, нигде не прочитаете.
Вообще у меня тоже такие точки бывают. Но я это списываю на электрические импульсы, которые могут возникать в глазу, возможно, из-за чрезмерного напряжения. Потому что эти точки весьма похожи на то, когда посмотришь на лампочку и закроешь глаза - свет от лампы какое-то время виден, сохраняется отпечаток света на сетчатке. Тут примерно то же самое, только ..на лампочку перед этим не смотришь. Не уверен, что Аджан Джаясаро имел в виду именно этот феномен.

----------

Joy (08.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Вы действительно не понимаете в чем разница между Охранителями Учения и в чем их функция и тем, чем занимается Федор, или просто из духа противоречия?


Я не знаю, чем таким занимается Федор, вроде ни о чем он не писал. Насчет охранителей учения я читал (и сейчас посмотрел), но не скажу, что разбираюсь в этом.
Если вы считаете нормальным делать подношения существам кама-локи (местным нагам и духам), причем, как я понимаю, в частности и для того, чтобы решать какие-то проблемы, почему вы считаете ненормальным, что Федор надеется получить какую-то помощь от божеств кама- или рупалоки?
Впрочем, вопрос наверное риторический, может быть я чего-то недопонимаю, просто мне ваша позиция показалась не вполне последовательной. Дискутировать на эту тему здесь наверное не очень к месту, но если вы дадите еще какое-то пояснение (кроме того, что в предыд. сообщении), то может быть мое недопонимание и рассеется.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не знаю, чем таким занимается Федор, вроде ни о чем он не писал.


Может я не так понял, но:




> Значит, с чистой совестью буддист при необходимости может прибегнуть к помощи и поддержке дэвов? Перед смертью, например? Уж *лучше к ним прильнуть, в надежде на лучшее перерождение*, если не получится освободиться? Но все-таки *с уверенной надеждой на окончательное освобождение* в перспективе? Да?





> Что дает мне право дерзнуть и бросить ей (камме) вызов. И сделать это можно двумя способами... Второй, менее достойный и надежный - *прибегнуть к помощи дэвов*, что может хоть в какой-то степени смягчить приговор.


По-моему этого уже достаточно. Практики же вторичные в Ваджраяне направлены, в отличие от того, что предлагается Федором, на устранение препятствий *в практике основной*. Т.е. это приблизительно то же самое, что повесить на дверь гостиницы табличку "Не беспокоить" и еще на стойке оставить шоколадку с просьбой, чтобы девочки ночью номером не ошибались и клятвенным обещанием, что если кто не понял, придут серьезные ребята и выдернут ноги  :Smilie:  Ну как-то так, очень условно  :Smilie: 

А молиться нагам или еще кому чтобы коврижек насыпали - это действительно неправильно. Еще Падмасамбхава со всей суровостью пресекал и тиртхиков, которые таким занимались, и самих нагов, которые такое поощряли. да и даже делать вторичные практики с целью личной корысти - Гуру Ринпоче такое называл "Черная Дхарма"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Артем, нет, вы слишком утрируете. Не в ущерб основной цели я обращаюсь к дэвам. Но лишь за поддержкой, как к добрым друзьям. Насчет перерождения в небесном мире - это я зря написал, сам удивляюсь - почему? Никогда я этого не хотел. Если бы хотел - остался бы христианином и не было бы никаких проблем. Но всем своим внутренним духовным опытом, мировоззрением, устремлениями я совпадаю с основной целью - освобождением от сансары.

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Алексей Е (08.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011), Леонид Ш (08.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (23.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, нет, вы слишком утрируете. Не в ущерб основной цели я обращаюсь к дэвам. Но лишь за поддержкой, как к добрым друзьям. Насчет перерождения в небесном мире - это я зря написал, сам удивляюсь - почему? Никогда я этого не хотел. Если бы хотел - остался бы христианином и не было бы никаких проблем. Но всем своим внутренним духовным опытом, мировоззрением, устремлениями я совпадаю с основной целью - освобождением от сансары.


Тогда я Вас неправильно понял. Извините

----------

Федор Ф (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Просьба ближе к теме темы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Да и перенесенную тему неплохо бы восстановить. впрочем можно поднять там и обсуждение истории принесенных в Тибет тантр с Ланки

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> можно поднять там и обсуждение истории принесенных в Тибет тантр с Ланки


Для этого лучше создать отдельную тему, наверное.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тогда я Вас неправильно понял. Извините


Наверное в некоторой невнятности и противоречивости моих высказываний проявляется глубокий внутренний разлад с самим собой. Как-то еще не совсем осознанный разлад. Вот написал про перерождение в божественных мирах, а назавтра сам себе удивился... Но именно из-за этой неуспокоенности, каких-то остатков привязанностей, которые цепляют как колючки, я и решился завести этот разговор. Так что это вы меня простите. Ничего не бывает просто в этой жизни.

----------

Алексей Е (09.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011), Сергей Ч (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Знаете, Федор, на самом деле я Вам благодарен за поднятую тему и за то, что ее перевели на вторичные практики. на моя взгляд это очень важно понимать, что есть основная практика. Многие же приходят в буддизм, чтобы найти какое-то укрытие от *собственных* невзгод. Практикуют для того, чтобы было здоровье, достаток, уходят в монахи, чтобы спрятаться от мирских дел (сразу оговорюсь, что это безличностно. но все мы не раз такое намерение видели во всех колесницах). Но сколько бы ни извиваться. все равно в конце концов приходишь к тому, что нет покоя вне основной практики. Ни у дэвов. ни в богатстве, ни за стенами монастыря нет укрытия от сансары и только основная практика является спасением. чем бы ты не занимался  :Smilie: 

Желаю вам твердо стоять на пути и преодолеть все препятствия на нем.

----------

Homer (08.11.2011), Алексей Е (09.11.2011), Кузьмич (10.11.2011), Федор Ф (08.11.2011), Фил (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Существует, но если посмотреть на то, что за Дхамма даётся божествам (в суттах) - то она явно более поверхностна, чем та, что даётся людям. 
> Почему так - не знаю.


Потому что божества во многом уже достигли совершенства (например, в нравственности), они лишены грубых омрачений. О том, что им осталось еще сделать,(совсем чуть-чуть) о том Будда им и говорил. Я так думаю.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (23.08.2013), Ринчен Намгьял (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, и это максимум. Но дальнейших, более детальных и более глубоких наставлений, таких, например, какие мы видим в Маджхиме, божествам (по крайней мере, конкретно именно им, а не людям) не даётся.


Будда дал дэвам Абхидхамму - утонченное, возвышенное, сложное знание, которое многим людям не по зубам.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы сильно путаете понятие богов которое есть в буддизме с тем что под этим понимают в христианстве или в античности. В последних двух вариантах бог или боги правители мира которые типа управляю всем. В буддизме это просто один из 6 классов существ наряду с другими и не более того. Просто они в силу своей кармы живут более комфортно чем другие.



Интересно. Создается такое впечатление, что существуют буддийские боги, существует христианский бог, античные и пр. И все они благополучно уживаются на Небесах. А мы выбираем, кто нам больше нравится. Даем им свои имена, наделяем их какими -то характеристиками. Спорим о том - есть ли Бог-творец или нет. (Это, вообще-то, его личное дело - творец он или нет, нас это не касается.  Художник - тоже творец. Кого-то это раздражает?) Смешно. Богам вообще плевать, какое у нас о них представление и что мы о них напридумали. Они просто есть в реальности и все. И не нам судить о их мире.
Ценность буддизма в том и заключается, что  Будда учил тому, что есть на самом деле, а не пытался подстроить мироздание под свое субъективное представление. И своих учеников призывал к тому, чтобы проверять своей интуицией, своим внутренним духовным зрением информацию о том, что мы не можем видеть воочию.  У кого интуиция работает, тот знает, что Будда говорил правду. Так что не существует никаких христианских или античных богов, существуют только то, о чем свидетельствовал Будда.

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (23.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Потому что божества во многом уже достигли совершенства (например, в нравственности), они лишены грубых омрачений. О том, что им осталось еще сделать,(совсем чуть-чуть) о том Будда им и говорил. Я так думаю.


Так вот тогда и должны быть куда более глубокие учения - но мы видим в точности обратную ситуацию.




> Будда дал дэвам Абхидхамму - утонченное, возвышенное, сложное знание, которое многим людям не по зубам.


Увы, этот миф не выдерживает никакой критики с учётом общей исторической картины развития канона.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так вот тогда и должны быть куда более глубокие учения - но мы видим в точности обратную ситуацию.


Ну откуда мы можем знать, какое учение давал Будда богам? Мы же не боги. Что нам положено - то мы получили. Что положено им - получили они. Мы же не можем спросить у них - о чем с ними Будда говорил.

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ну откуда мы можем знать, какое учение давал Будда богам?


Из сутт конечно, откуда же ещё.
Я об этом выше так и сказал - если смотреть в канон, то увидим, что богам даются достаточно поверхностные учения. Самое глубокое - это быть может в ДН 21 царю богов Сакке. Но более глубоких (которые встречаются в Маджхима Никае, да и в той же Саньютте) бесед богам не даётся. Да и общий вектор бесед как бы намекает, что "богам не до практики". Это, вообщем-то, логично и разумно, если учесть, что небесные наслаждения ни в какое сравнение не идут с человеческими. Кайфуют там на небесах, а не медитируют ,)

----------

Lanky (11.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так вот тогда и должны быть куда более глубокие учения - но мы видим в точности обратную ситуацию.


Из чего *мы* это *видим*?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда дал дэвам Абхидхамму - утонченное, возвышенное, сложное знание, которое многим людям не по зубам.


Не думаю, что Абхидхарма данная людям менее глубокая, утонченная и сложная, особенно если учесть то, что именно в мире людей  практика Дхармы оказывается наиболее эффективной. А то, что учения данные богам могут отличаться от тех, что были даны людям, то это связано с различием восприятия. Т.е. говорить о превосходстве данных богам учений не представляется возможным, иначе Будда говорил бы о необходимости стремиться к рождению в мире богов, дабы полностью постичь Дхарму. Однако всё наоборот- Будда говорит, что это самое постижение возможно прямо в этой самой жизни и многие просветлённые Учителя это подтверждают.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Из сутт конечно, откуда же ещё.
> Я об этом выше так и сказал - если смотреть в канон, то увидим, что богам даются достаточно поверхностные учения. Самое глубокое - это быть может в ДН 21 царю богов Сакке. Но более глубоких (которые встречаются в Маджхима Никае, да и в той же Саньютте) бесед богам не даётся. Да и общий вектор бесед как бы намекает, что "богам не до практики". Это, вообщем-то, логично и разумно, если учесть, что небесные наслаждения ни в какое сравнение не идут с человеческими. Кайфуют там на небесах, а не медитируют ,)


Потому что Канон для людей предназначен. Боги Канон не читают. 
Кайфуют, конечно, ясен пень. Но дэвы, предназначенные для освобождения, что должны делать по-вашему, если на Небесах нет знания о Пути? Они ведь из Небесного мира должны освободиться. Есть там знание. Но оно другое. Нам этого не понять.

----------

Мира Смирнова (23.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Из чего мы это видим?


Почитайте канон, и *увидите*.




> Но дэвы, предназначенные для освобождения, что должны делать по-вашему, если на Небесах нет знания о Пути?


Отличный вопрос! И я вот им задаюсь. Что же они там делают по нескольку миллиардов лет, с учётом того, что для достижения ниббаны многим хватает вполне одной человеческой жизни - то есть 100 лет, а не 10 миллиардов ,)

Видите какая неувязочка...

Самый разумный ответ тут такой - откладывают практику в долгий ящик... практикуя может изредка.. через каждые 50-100 миллиончиков лет ))) (если вообще к тому времени не забывают о том, что нужно делать и нужно ли)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не думаю, что Абхидхарма данная людям менее глубокая, утонченная и сложная, особенно если учесть то, что именно в мире людей  практика Дхармы оказывается наиболее эффективной. А то, что учения данные богам могут отличаться от тех, что были даны людям, то это связано с различием восприятия. Т.е. говорить о превосходстве данных богам учений не представляется возможным, иначе Будда говорил бы о необходимости стремиться к рождению в мире богов, дабы полностью постичь Дхарму. Однако всё наоборот- Будда говорит, что это самое постижение возможно прямо в этой самой жизни и многие просветлённые Учителя это подтверждают.


Да нет, не о превосходстве я говорю, а именно о том, что в соответствии с их восприятием и необходимостью им и дано было.

----------


## sergey

Zom, насчет учений божествам вы пока не привели ни одного аргумента, просто заявляете, что даются "поверхностные" учения. Можете привести примеры?
Что касается способности божеств понимать глубокие учения, то например в сутте малого наставления Рахуле излагается учение об анатта и в конце её говорится: "И у тех многих тысяч божеств возникло безупречное, незапятнанное Око Дхаммы: "Всё, что подвержено возникновению, подвержено прекращению"" . т.е. обычная формулировка "вступления в поток".
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn147.htm

----------

Joy (11.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Из сутт конечно, откуда же ещё.


Мне слабо вериться, что по возвращении в человеческое измерение Будда озадачился "отчетом по командировке на небеса"  :Smilie:  Далее, чисто педагогически, на мой взгляд, было бы неверно сообщить, что тут я вам даю крохи, а там дал что-то особое. Логично предположить. что в этом случае все устремились бы не практиковать здесь и сейчас, а срочно готовиться к походу за неким тайным знанием  :Smilie:  Еще далее, Будда давал Учение, согласно существующим способностям и условиям. Глупо рассказывать дэвам о том как это "больно", что такое "порезать палец", поскольку в их измерении все эти вопросы решаются достаточно просто. Также и в человеческом измерении можно рассказать о ясновидении на сколько-там кальп и измерений, но это все чисто номинальное знание, как представить себе миллион чего-либо. Вот ну не способен человеческий ум представить себе миллион чего-либо. Научно доказанный факт  :Smilie:  Возможно только в виде абстракций. типа: "миллион долларов - это куче такой вот высоты, миллион снежинок - это таких вот размеров снежный ком".

----------

Федор Ф (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Отличный вопрос! И я вот им задаюсь. Что же они там делают по нескольку миллиардов лет, с учётом того, что для достижения ниббаны многим хватает вполне одной человеческой жизни - то есть 100 лет, а не 10 миллиардов ,)
> 
> Видите какая неувязочка...


А в чем тут неувязочка? Рассмотрите жизнь среднестатистического бомжа с позиции бабочки, живущей один день. Настолько же увлекательное и настолько же бессмысленное занятие

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Отличный вопрос! И я вот им задаюсь. Что же они там делают по нескольку миллиардов лет, с учётом того, что для достижения ниббаны многим хватает вполне одной человеческой жизни - то есть 100 лет, а не 10 миллиардов ,)


Ну отдохнуть тоже надо от страдания-то. Перевести дыхание. Заслужили. 




> Видите какая неувязочка...


Не вижу. Пусть отдохнут, бедняжки.




> Самый разумный ответ тут такой - откладывают практику в долгий ящик... практикуя может изредка.. через каждые 50-100 миллиончиков лет ))) (если вообще к тому времени не забывают о том, что нужно делать и нужно ли)


Может, им не нужно вот такой практикой заниматься, как людям. Я ведь и говорю - может для них Путь - другой. Вы же, Зом, все думаете, что у них все так же, как у нас. Да и миллиарды лет для них, может, как для нас - 10 лет. Все там по-другому.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, насчет учений божествам вы пока не привели ни одного аргумента, просто заявляете, что даются "поверхностные" учения. Можете привести примеры?


Так в том и дело, что тут надо обратные аргументы приводить - что им даётся глубокая Дхамма. Таких аргументов я привести не могу. Да, в некотором смысле ДН 21 неплоха. Ну к ней ещё может обращение к Брахме в Кеваттха сутте - где любимый всеми этерналистами стих содержится. А сутт типа Маджхимы в беседах с божествами нет. А вот зато всякие стихи и строфы общего плана - такого полно.




> Что касается способности божеств понимать глубокие учения, то например в сутте малого наставления Рахуле излагается учение об анатта и в конце её говорится: "И у тех многих тысяч божеств возникло безупречное, незапятнанное Око Дхаммы: "Всё, что подвержено возникновению, подвержено прекращению""


Может и так оно - но сутта не к ним - а к Рахуле. А я имею в виду прямые наставления самих божеств, притом, желательно, в божественном же мире.

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А в чем тут неувязочка? Рассмотрите жизнь среднестатистического бомжа с позиции бабочки, живущей один день. Настолько же увлекательное и настолько же бессмысленное занятие


Некорректное сравнение. Бомж понимает Дхамму? Может её практиковать? А бабочка?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но дэвы, предназначенные для освобождения, что должны делать по-вашему, если на Небесах нет знания о Пути? Они ведь из Небесного мира должны освободиться. Есть там знание. Но оно другое. Нам этого не понять.


Я тоже думаю, что там есть знание, и что оно может быть другим. Но я бы не стал называеть его более возвышенным, более сложным и утончённым. Иначе пришлось бы считать, что Пробуждение достигаемое людьми и Пробуждение в мире богов разные. 
Согласен, многие знания и возможности богов не сравнимы с людскими, но мы ведь говорим именно о знании Дхармы, ведущей к Пробуждению, а не о сансарных знаниях.
Лонгчен Рабджам сказал:

"Знание бескрайне, как звезды в небе, и нет конца предметам изучения.
Так не лучше ль сразу ухватить их суть - неизменную крепость Дхармакайи?"

----------

Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> И я вот им задаюсь. Что же они там делают по нескольку миллиардов лет, с учётом того, что для достижения ниббаны многим хватает вполне одной человеческой жизни - то есть 100 лет, а не 10 миллиардов ,)


В сутте о Паясии, Паясий говорит монаху, что вот когда у него умирают друзья, которые жили праведной жизнью и по описаниям они должны бы попасть после смерти в небеса Тридцати трех, то он приходит к ним и просит, если попадут туда, то навестить его и дать ему знать. Но его знакомые не приходят. Монах приводит ему несколько аргументов, почему - так, один из них такой:



> – Так я тебя, князь, порасспрошу в ответ, а ты мне говори, как считаешь правильным. *То, что для людей сто лет, – то для богов Обители Тридцати Трех одни сутки.* Тридцать таких суток составят месяц, двенадцать таких месяцев составят год, а тысяча таких божественных лет – это жизненный век богов Обители Тридцати Трех. А те твои друзья-приятели, кровные родственники, что были отвращены от убийства, отвращены от воровства, отвращены от прелюбодеяния, отвращены ото лжи, отвращены от клеветы, отвращены от грубости, отвращены от пустословия, не жадны, лишены враждебности, исполнены истинных воззрений, – те после смерти, после распада тела попали в благой удел, на небеса, в сообщество богов Обители Тридцати Трех. Что, если им придет на ум: "Мы, пожалуй, два-три дня ублажим, удовлетворим и потешим божественными усладами все пять чувств, а уж потом навестим князя Паяси и дадим ему знать, что есть тот свет, есть самородные существа, есть плоды и последствия дурных и добрых дел". – Так как же, навестят они тебя и дадут ли знать: есть-де тот свет, есть самородные существа, есть плоды и последствия дурных и добрых дел?
> – Вовсе нет, уважаемый Кашьяпа. Нас ведь к тому времени давно уже не будет в живых.


(выделение жирным - моё - sergey)
Я не знаю, конечно (кажется что-то на этот счет встречал в суттах), но можно предположить что в более "высоких" мирах, где продолжительность жизни больше, эта разница масштабов времен также больше.

----------

Zom (10.11.2011), Федор Ф (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Может, им не нужно вот такой практикой заниматься, как людям. Я ведь и говорю - может для них Путь - другой. Вы же, Зом, все думаете, что у них все так же, как у нас.


Вот и я склоняюсь к тому, что они не занимаются практикой особо. А другой Путь - это ерунда. Путь он один для всех и каждого - Благородный Восьмеричный во всех подробностях и деталях. 




> Да и миллиарды лет для них, может, как для нас - 10 лет.


Вот это ещё один спекулятивный вопрос. Что значит миллиард как 10? Замедленный метаболизм у них там что ли - пока одну ногу передвигают тысяча лет проходит - или как? ,)

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> В сутте о Паясии, Паясий говорит монаху, что вот когда у него умирают друзья, которые жили праведной жизнью и по описаниям они должны бы попасть после смерти в небеса Тридцати трех, то он приходит к ним и просит, если попадут туда, то навестить его и дать ему знать. Но его знакомые не приходят


Вот! Если эта сутта правдивая, то тогда получается такая весьма вот странная ситуация, что "Божества и глазом моргнуть не успели", как Будда родился, дал Дхамму, умер, и Дхамма исчезла.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Так в том и дело, что тут надо обратные аргументы приводить - что им даётся глубокая Дхамма.


Да нет, обычное разумное правило, если человек выдвигает тезис, то он должен его обосновать, а не оппоненты должны обосновывать обратное. Если бы было иначе, то человек мог бы выдвинуть с десяток тезисов, никак их не обосновывая, и сидеть, отдыхать, а собеседники должны были бы их опровергать. Вы выдвинули тезис, вам его и обосновывать. Я не прошу у вас исчерпывающего обзора, но хотя бы пару примеров, чтобы понять, что вы имеете в виду. Понятно, что пара примеров не является доказательством, но поможет понять, о каких поверхностных учениях вы говорите.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А другой Путь - это ерунда. Путь он один для всех и каждого - Благородный Восьмеричный во всех подробностях и деталях.


А вот и нет. Зачем им, скажем, нравственность развивать, или правильные средства существования? 
Правильные взгляды, может, только. Остальное у них все есть.




> Вот это ещё один спекулятивный вопрос. Что значит миллиард как 10? Замедленный метаболизм у них там что ли - пока одну ногу передвигают тысяча лет проходит - или как? ,


А почему нет? В любом случае - нам этого не понять. Не судите с точки зрения нашего мира.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Глупо рассказывать дэвам о том как это "больно", что такое "порезать палец", поскольку в их измерении все эти вопросы решаются достаточно просто. Также и в человеческом измерении можно рассказать о ясновидении на сколько-там кальп и измерений, но это все чисто номинальное знание, как представить себе миллион чего-либо. Вот ну не способен человеческий ум представить себе миллион чего-либо.


Как раз в человеческом измерении возможно развить такую способность. "Божественный глаз" называется. ) Например Анурудха, ученик Будды был мастером этой способности. Миларепа также пел в своих песнях о видении возникновения и разрушения целых миров и представить себе "миллион чего-либо" для него вряд ли было проблематичным. А вот почувствовать боль в мире богов вряд ли возможно.  В бесформенном мире существа не имеют тела вообще, а состоят полностью из ума. Их ум непрерывно пребывает в блаженстве, соответствующему одной из арупа-джхан. Не имея физического тела, эти существа не могут слышать Дхарму.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Да нет, обычное разумное правило, если человек выдвигает тезис, то он должен его обосновать


Дак вот мой тезис: "я не могу привести примеров глубокой Дхаммы типа сутт Маджхима Никаи для божеств".
Как мне по-вашему его доказывать? ,) Весь канон тут цитировать что ли..?




> Я не прошу у вас исчерпывающего обзора, но хотя бы пару примеров, чтобы понять, что вы имеете в виду. Понятно, что пара примеров не является доказательством, но поможет понять, о каких поверхностных учениях вы говорите.


Ну например, открываете любые сутты из Девата-Саньютты и читаете. К примеру:
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...ravaggo-e.html

Или из Сакка-Саньютты:
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...ravaggo-e.html

Или из других саньютт о божествах - Яккха саньютта или какие там ещё есть.


А потом - например - для сравнения можно открыть салаятана-саньютту или кхандха-саньютту и сравнить глубину.

----------


## sergey

Вот есть отличная сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html
В ней божество спрашивает Будду, как он переправился через поток. Будда говорит, что он переправился не стоя на месте и не "проталкиваясь вперед" (в воде). Когда он стоял на месте, то погружался, а когда "проталкивался", то его сносило (или заворачивало). Поэтому он переправился, не оставаясь на месте и не проталкиваясь вперед. )
Может (скорее всего) быть я плохо изложил, вот анг. перевод со ссылкой на оригинал на пали:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Некорректное сравнение. Бомж понимает Дхамму? Может её практиковать? А бабочка?


Вы хотите сказать, что в измерениях бохеств все имеют возможность практиковать Дхарму. лаже там, где она не давалась? Я ожидал этот уход от ответа на вопрос. Хорошо, пусть бабочка пролетит мимо окна помещения, в котором некто практикует Дхарму. а потом сядет восхищаться тем, как повезло бомжу  :Smilie: 

Насчет того, что может бабочка - сие мне неведомо  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А вот и нет. Зачем им, скажем, нравственность развивать, или правильные средства существования?
> Правильные взгляды, может, только. Остальное у них все есть.


Ну это всё равно не другой Путь, а тот же самый. 
К тому же, в мире Таватимса постоянно война идёт какая-то (из сутт именно такое ощущение складывается). Божества друг друга убивают.
Так что, видимо, нравственность тоже там может быть не блестящей.. .)

----------


## Zom

> В ней божество спрашивает Будду, как он переправился через поток. Будда говорит, что он переправился не стоя на месте и не "проталкиваясь вперед" (в воде). Когда он стоял на месте, то погружался, а когда "проталкивался", то его сносило (или заворачивало). Поэтому он переправился, не оставаясь на месте и не проталкиваясь вперед. )


Ну да, задал божеству коан. Не факт, что божество поняло о чём речь.

----------


## sergey

> Ну например, открываете любые сутты из Девата-Саньютты и читаете. К примеру:


Сутты могут говорить о нравственности, хорошем перерождении и т.д., а могут говорить, теми или иными словами, кратко или развернуто, об освобождении, о 4 благородных истинах. Будда говорит божествам не только о заслугах, нравственности, но и об освобождении. Насчет развернутых поучений я не знаю, кроме сутты вопросов Сакки, но сказанное кратко не означает, что это сказано поверхностно.
По работе не могу сейчас больше участвовать в обсуждении.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как раз в человеческом измерении возможно развить такую способность.


Как показывает документально подтвержденный опыт, в человеческом измерении и Буддой стать возможно.  :Smilie:  Мы же говорим о том, что некоему среднестатистическому не обделенному благой кармой человеку начинают давать Учение.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дак вот мой тезис: "я не могу привести примеров глубокой Дхаммы типа сутт Маджхима Никаи для божеств".
> Как мне по-вашему его доказывать? ,) Весь канон тут цитировать что ли..?


Никак. Сейчас вы очень просто доказали, что не можете привести примеров.  :Smilie:  Равно, как и ваш оппонент не может привести обратного доказательства. Однако то, что Вы не видите что творится за поворотом, не означает, что там не может находиться автомобил ВАЗ красного цвета  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну это всё равно не другой Путь, а тот же самый.


Ну опять же приходим к тому, что Будда давал дэвам только то, что им необходимо добрать. И это, конечно, гораздо меньше, чем нужно для людей. В силу большего совершенства богов, а не в силу их неспособности воспринять Дхамму.

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Сутты могут говорить о нравственности, хорошем перерождении и т.д., а могут говорить, теми или иными словами, кратко или развернуто, об освобождении, о 4 благородных истинах. Будда говорит божествам не только о заслугах, нравственности, но и об освобождении. Насчет развернутых поучений я не знаю, кроме сутты вопросов Сакки, но сказанное кратко не означает, что это сказано поверхностно.


Я не спорю с тем, что могут конечно говорить об освобождении. Но подробностей и деталей, которые нужны для глубокой практики (которые даются в Маджхима Никае и в ряде сутт Саньютты и Ангуттары) - такого нет. Об освобождении и четырёх истинах Будда и мирянам говорил - этого было достаточно для того, чтобы они достигали вступления в поток. Но, опять же, вспоминаем, как Анатхапиндика плакал перед смертью от того глубокого наставления, которое ему дал Сарипутта (впервые за всю жизнь!). Вот таких глубоких наставлений, которые давались практикующим Путь на глубоком уровне монахам, судя по всему, и божествам не давалось.




> Ну опять же приходим к тому, что Будда давал дэвам только то, что им необходимо добрать. И это, конечно, гораздо меньше, чем нужно для людей. В силу большего совершенства богов, а не в силу их неспособности воспринять Дхамму.


Как раз такой вывод мы сделать и НЕ можем. Если бы он давал им лишь то, что "необходимо добрать" - то он давал бы глубокую Дхамму по медитации. А такого нет.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну да, задал божеству коан. Не факт, что божество поняло о чём речь.


Поняло, судя по тексту сутты.

----------


## Zom

> Никак. Сейчас вы очень просто доказали, что не можете привести примеров. Равно, как и ваш оппонент не может привести обратного доказательства. Однако то, что Вы не видите что творится за поворотом, не означает, что там не может находиться автомобил ВАЗ красного цвета


Уместо было б так говорить, если бы я к этому ещё сказал, что не знаю канона. А я его знаю - по крайней мере чем-то новым меня удивить в нём крайне сложно ,)




> Поняло, судя по тексту сутты.


Едва ли. Там сказано что "учитель одобрил мой стих" и всё.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не спорю с тем, что могут конечно говорить об освобождении. Но подробностей и деталей, которые нужны для глубокой практики (которые даются в Маджхима Никае и в ряде сутт Саньютты и Ангуттары) - такого нет. Об освобождении и четырёх истинах Будда и мирянам говорил - этого было достаточно для того, чтобы они достигали вступления в поток. Но, опять же, вспоминаем, как Анатхапиндика плакал перед смертью от того глубокого наставления, которое ему дал Сарипутта (впервые за всю жизнь!). Вот таких глубоких наставлений, которые давались практикующим Путь на глубоком уровне монахам, судя по всему, и божествам не давалось.


Просто божества плакать не умеют.






> Как раз такой вывод мы сделать и НЕ можем. Если бы он давал им лишь то, что "необходимо добрать" - то он давал бы глубокую Дхамму по медитации. А такого нет.


Все-таки я убежден, Зом, что мы не можем знать и понять, что он им давал. Их мир - *другой*

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (23.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Всетаки я убежден, Зом, что мы не можем знать и понять, что он им давал. Их мир - другой


Вот такой аргумент в целом да, работает: Будда давал божествам глубокую Дхамму, но это никак не отражено в каноне. 
Правда в таком случае мы делаем некое весьма вольное допущение - тут и до тантры не далеко, а дальше и до "христос тоже был буддой"... Именно на подобных допущениях выросла Махаяна, например (вспоминаем про "скрытые в мире нагов сутры").

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как раз такой вывод мы сделать и НЕ можем. Если бы он давал им лишь то, что "необходимо добрать" - то он давал бы глубокую Дхамму по медитации. А такого нет.


А зачем им медитация? Они и так все могут. Единственная проблема для них - понять, что сансара - это страдание и надо отсюда сваливать. Понять им это, естественно, сложно. Но есть ведь и талантливые боги, которые страдания хлебнули в прошлых перерождениях. Им только напомнить об этом стоит- и все дела.

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.11.2011), Сергей Ч (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот такой аргумент в целом да, работает: Будда давал божествам глубокую Дхамму, но это никак не отражено в каноне. 
> Правда в таком случае мы делаем некое весьма вольное допущение...


Почему? Вывод один я вижу - не нашего ума дело. Вот когда будем богами - тогда и узнаем.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> (вспоминаем про "скрытые в мире нагов сутры").


Это только доказывает то, что людям всё по зубам!  :Smilie:   Поэтому вряд ли у богов есть какие-то "сверхзнания" касаемы Дхармы,  которых нет у людей.

----------


## Zom

> А зачем им медитация? Они и так все могут. Единственная проблема для них - понять, что сансара - это страдание и надо отсюда сваливать.


Затем, чтобы они могли успешно применить свои мега-навыки. Но мы не видим наставлений для этого. А в случае с наставлением монахов - мы это видим.




> Почему? Вывод один я вижу - не нашего ума дело. Вот когда будем богами - тогда и узнаем.


А я вижу другой вывод - нет там толком Дхаммы для практики оставления сансары. 
Поэтому есть сутты, где божества призывают умирающих божеств *родиться человеком*, а не божеством, чтобы практиковать в божественном мире!

Царь богов - Сакка - сам говорит, что найдёт подходящую утробу в человеческом мире, где будет практиковать, чтобы потом стать анагамином. Почему бы ему СРАЗУ этого не сделать, минуя рождение человеком? Видимо никак.. (и это с учётом того, что он помощнее других богов будет)

----------

Сергей Ч (10.11.2011)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

В Палийском каноне достаточно серьезных и глубоких сутт, данных девам (деватам), не уступающих "человеческим". Вот на первый случай МН 49, едва ли не самая философски насыщенная в ПК. Сутта дается в небесах Брахмы, великому Бака Брахме. В ДН 21 и Самьютта Никае даются детальные наставления властителю богов Сакке. В Самьютте вообще множество философских сутт о времени и пространстве, теле, аятанах, кхандхах и т.п. Я уже не говорю о том, что, согласно традиции, вся Абхидхамма была первоначально дана дэвам в небе, среди которых была и Махамайя, мать Будды (Бодхисатты).
Хочу напомнить слова Будды, что тот, кто отрицает что-либо из того, что говорил или делал Будда или приписывает ему то, чего он не говорил и не делал, совершает серьезное нарушение, за которым следуют тяжелые каммические последствия.

----------

Федор Ф (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но есть ведь и талантливые боги, которые страдания хлебнули в прошлых перерождениях. Им только напомнить об этом стоит- и все дела.


Не только истину о страданиях они поняли в прошлых жизни, но и подошли вплотную к познанию истины о прекращении страданий, иначе не родились бы в столь высоких мирах. Это только доказывает то, что нет у них никакх более сложных и возвышенных знаний Дхармы, чем в мире людей. Рождение в мире богов вместо ниббаны происходит как раз таки из-за недостаточной мудрости.

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Zom (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> В Палийском каноне достаточно серьезных и глубоких сутт, данных девам (деватам), не уступающих "человеческим".


Это я уже упоминал. Кроме этого примеры привести можете?




> Я уже не говорю о том, что, согласно традиции, вся Абхидхамма была первоначально дана дэвам в небе, среди которых была и Махамайя, мать Будды (Бодхисатты).


Да уж, и вот незадача - на первом буддийском соборе забыли как-то упомянуть, что существовала какая-то там абхидхамма....




> Хочу напомнить слова Будды, что тот, кто отрицает что-либо из того, что говорил или делал Будда или приписывает ему то, чего он не говорил и не делал, совершает серьезное нарушение, за которым следуют тяжелые каммические последствия.


Вот именно. Тяжкое может быть последствие для того, кто утверждает то, чего нет ,)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Например, есть текст, описывающий такой случай. Однажды Ануруддха жил один в лесу, и перед ним появилась женщина-божество по имени Джалини из мира богов Тридцати Трёх. В прежней жизни, когда Ануруддха был царём Саккой из небесного мира богов Тридцати Трёх - где она всё ещё и находилась - она была его женой и царицей. Из-за привязанности к нему она жаждала вновь воссоединиться с ним в этом небесном мире, где они вместе проживали. Поэтому она убеждала его пожелать переродиться в этом мире. Но Ануруддха ответил:
> 
>  «Плохой дорогой, в самом деле, идут эти небесные девы,
>  Которые, в привязанности, цепляются за самость и желание.
>  Плохой дорогой идут и те,
>  Кто станут мужьями этих небесных дев».
> 
>  Но она не поняла значения слов и смысла сказанного, и ответила:
> 
> ...


Ануруддха - Мастер Божественного Глаза

----------

Zom (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Царь богов - Сакка - сам говорит, что найдёт подходящую утробу в человеческом мире, где будет практиковать, чтобы потом стать анагамином. Почему бы ему СРАЗУ этого не сделать, минуя рождение человеком? Видимо никак.. (и это с учётом того, что он помощнее других богов будет)


Только лишь для того, чтобы страдание изведать. (Сакку так люблю!!!)

----------

Сергей Ч (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот именно. Тяжкое может быть последствие для того, кто утверждает то, чего нет ,)


Как зловеще... Зом, кто что утверждает-то? Я лишь говорю о том, что мы не можем знать, чему Будда богов учил. А значит не можем делать выводов, что он не давал им глубоких знаний.

----------


## Федор Ф

Хорошо, Зом, а зачем бы тогда дэвам вообще у Будды учиться и прославлять его, если они так далеки от освобождения? Какая заинтересованность была у Брахмы, уговорившего Будду учить Дхамме? Почему скорбели дэвы об его уходе?

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Привести сутты могу, но не буду. Поищите сами. Как сделавший перевод трех первых Никай и часть пятой и знакомый с четвертой, знаю, о чем говорю. Если в чем-то не уверен, оговариваю это. Вы же часто утверждаете то, чего нет, причем очень авторитетно. Знание вас иногда подводит. Относительно Абхидхаммы: написано - "согласно традиции", то есть не прямому высказыванию Будды. Не думаю, однако, что Абхидхамма неавторитетна даже для Тхеравады. Аутентичность слов Будды в ней часто подтверждается хотя бы прямыми цитатами из Канона.

----------

Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А значит не можем делать выводов, что он не давал им глубоких знаний.


Как не можем делать и обратных выводов.




> Хорошо, Зом, а зачем бы тогда дэвам вообще у Будды учиться и прославлять его, если они так далеки от освобождения? Какая заинтересованность была у Брахмы, уговорившего Будду учить Дхамме? Почему скорбели дэвы об его уходе?


Далеки от освобождения? Я такого не говорил. Покажите где. Как и не утверждал, что божества не способны достичь, скажем, вступления в поток.

Я лишь утверждаю, что божественный мир - не лучшее поле для практики. Человеческий - лучшее. Поэтому божества, как видно, стремятся родиться обратно в человеческом мире, чтобы вновь встретить Дхамму и практиковать глубоко. В божественном мире, видимо, это едва ли возможно (если только ты уже не брахма-анагамин - да и ему может потребоваться множество циклов вселенной - уж почему - не знаю...)

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Сергей Ч (10.11.2011), Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Привести сутты могу, но не буду. Поищите сами. Как сделавший перевод трех первых Никай и часть пятой и знакомый с четвертой, знаю, о чем говорю. Если в чем-то не уверен, оговариваю это. Вы же часто утверждаете то, чего нет, причем очень авторитетно. Знание вас иногда подводит.


Так и я знаком, не на пустом месте же говорю. Знание меня подводит - так покажите в чём именно. Искать не будете. А я вот помню, что таких сутт попросту нет, или крайне мало, по сравнению с теми, что даются людям. Вы упомянули глубокие сутты в СН - ну что же, я согласен. Да вот только не божествам они даются, вот в чём дело. И с Маджхимой дело в точности также обстоит. Да и с Ангуттарой тоже.




> Не думаю, однако, что Абхидхамма неавторитетна даже для Тхеравады. Аутентичность слов Будды в ней часто подтверждается хотя бы прямыми цитатами из Канона.


Я вообщем-то о том, что едва ли стоит серьёзно рассматривать аргумент, якобы Абхидхамма давалась дэвам Таватимсы. Это просто не выдерживает критики - притом, объективной. Вы, вообще-то, должны бы это знать. Или вы только переводите, а происхождением текстов не интересуетесь?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как раз такой вывод мы сделать и НЕ можем. Если бы он давал им лишь то, что "необходимо добрать" - то он давал бы глубокую Дхамму по медитации. А такого нет.


Я еще раз Вам повторю, может наконец обратите внимание  :Smilie:  

1. То, что в Каноне не записан отчет по командировке не значит, что Будда чего-то не давал. Это значит, всего лишь, что Будда сообщил то, о чем посчитал нужным сообщить
2. С чего Вы решили, что лучше Будды знаете какие методы являются более глубокими. какие менее глубокими? Простой пример из тантрического буддизма. Для начала ты делаешь предварительные практики. Кроме размышлений, ты еще выполняешь простирания, подношения мандалы, рецитацию. Для чего? Для того, чтобы достичь определенной ясности за счет успокоения ума (один из моментов). Дэвы обладают той же степенью ясности? Нет. Надо им снижать уровень омрачений как людям? Очевидно нет. Зачем давать им методы, которые им уже не нужны? Далее, вы должны делать определенные практики, для того. чтобы добиться визуализации божества, трам-пам-пам... Что это такое? Продолжение очищения более тонких омрачений. Дэвам оно надо? Да они и без того прекрасно себе и без визуализации друг дружку видят. Нужен им этот метод? Нет, конечно. Далее, минуем стадии дальнейших упражнений и подойдем непосредственно к Тогел, завершающей стадии перед реализацией тела света. И тут мы выясним, что для данной практики необходима комфортная обстановка, хороший климат, полное расслабление, никаких тревожащих тебя людей и т.п. Т.е. прямо таки условия а-ля дэвы с их. как вы выражаетесь, "кайфуют и развлекаются". Ну и?.. если у вас степень восприятия такова, что Ваша ясность вам позволяет с полуслова воспринимать все, иметь переживания, для которых человеку требуется время для расслабления. то наверное вам сразу перейдут к завершающей стадии. Нет?  :Smilie:  И наверное, если бы ТАМ было как-то хуже практиковать, то нигде бы не говорилось о том, что это благой удел. Другой вопрос, что Будда ставил целью достижение освобождения. а разговоры о том. где лучше. а где хуже. где Дхарма была поглыбже. а где поострее не приводят к освобождению, а с точностью до наоборот  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я лишь утверждаю, что божественный мир - не лучшее поле для практики. Человеческий - лучшее. Поэтому божества, как видно, стремятся родиться обратно в человеческом мире, чтобы вновь встретить Дхамму и практиковать глубоко. В божественном мире, видимо, это едва ли возможно (если только ты уже не брахма-анагамин - да и ему может потребоваться множество циклов вселенной - уж почему - не знаю...)


Хорошо. С этим я согласен. 
Только в Каноне и не должно быть наставлений для богов, потому что Канон - для людей. ОК? Не сердитесь,Zom, дорогой.

----------

Kit (10.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.11.2011)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Я вам указал для начала сутту Маджджхимы - № 49. Она кому дана, мирянам? Или недостаточно глубока? Признайте хотя бы это. Протом приведу еще.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поэтому есть сутты, где божества призывают умирающих божеств *родиться человеком*, а не божеством, чтобы практиковать в божественном мире!


А Вам не приходило в голову. что если божество умирает, то, существует такая вероятность, что оно исчерпало свою карму рождения дэвом и ему просто указывают на ближайшую доступную посадочную площадку?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> 1. То, что в Каноне не записан отчет по командировке не значит, что Будда чего-то не давал. Это значит, всего лишь, что Будда сообщил то, о чем посчитал нужным сообщить


Всё бы ничего, да вот только Ананда просил Будду сообщать ему все проповеди, которые он давал - не важно где. Это было одним из условий, которые он выдвинул, прежде чем стать личным помощником Будды. Будды дал такое согласие. И именно *поэтому* Ананда декламировал всю Дхамму на 1 соборе. 




> С чего Вы решили, что лучше Будды знаете какие методы являются более глубокими. какие менее глубокими?


Не нужно быть Буддой, чтобы понимать, какие наставления более глубокие а какие нет. В противном случае никто не смог бы освободиться - так как попросту ничего не соображал бы в Дхамме ,)

А насчёт тантры - всё это мимо кассы, простите.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Только в Каноне и не должно быть наставлений для богов, потому что Канон - для людей. ОК?


Боюсь с такой точкой зрения ни один из учителей не согласится. Да и я тоже.




> Я вам указал для начала сутту Маджджхимы - № 49. Она кому дана, мирянам? Или недостаточно глубока? Признайте хотя бы это. Протом приведу еще.


Про эту сутту (точнее практически аналогичную - Кеваттху) я сам упомянул выше. И как я уже говорил (тоже выше), подобные сутты единичны. Кроме того, несмотря на глубину в общем, в них нет разборов деталей этой глубины - которые нужны _для практики_, что делается в случае с глубокими суттами, что адресованы монахам, а не божествам. Так, например, Саббасава сутта тоже глубока по своему смыслу (как и другие подобные сжатые, но глубокие по смыслу сутты). Но это не практическое наставление. Её цель, скорее, в том, чтобы исправить неправильное воззрение - как и МН 49, что вы привели, где цель - исправить неправильное воззрение Брахмы, а не призвать и наставить его в практике.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Всё бы ничего, да вот только Ананда просил Будду сообщать ему все проповеди, которые он давал - не важно где. Это было одним из условий, которые он выдвинул, прежде чем стать личным помощником Будды. Будды дал такое согласие. И именно *поэтому* Ананда декламировал всю Дхамму на 1 соборе.


Вы сами признаете, что не имеете достоверных доказательств того, что давалось, а что не давалось.  :Smilie:  Одному Будда давал поверхностную Дхарму как медитировать, другому давал очень глубокую Дхарму как подметать пол, чтобы достичь результата практики  :Smilie: 




> Не нужно быть Буддой, чтобы понимать, какие наставления более глубокие а какие нет. В противном случае никто не смог бы освободиться - так как попросту ничего не соображал бы в Дхамме ,)


Ну понятно. Если к Вам подойдут студент Физтеха и дошкольник и попросят рассказать об устройстве синхрофазатрона и в ходе рассказа дошкольнику тот разрыдается. постигнув тайну таблицы умножения, это будет свидетельствовать о глубине таблицы умножения по сравнению с таблицей Менделеева или теории поля  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Боюсь с такой точкой зрения ни один из учителей не согласится. Да и я тоже


Почему?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> в них нет разборов деталей этой глубины - которые нужны _для практики_, что делается в случае с глубокими суттами, адресованным монахам, а не божествам...


...что говорит о том, что монахам нужно объяснять то, что не нужно объяснять дэвам  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Вы сами признаете, что не имеете достоверных доказательств того, что давалось, а что не давалось.


А чем вас не устраивает доказательство с Анандой?




> ...что говорит о том, что монахам нужно объяснять то, что не нужно объяснять дэвам


В таком случае все дэвы мгновенно бы становились архатами везде и всюду. А они почему-то рождаются людьми...




> Почему?


Потому что "Дхамма была дана во всей полноте, а учитель ничего не держал сокрытым в сжатом кулаке".
Если мы начинаем считать, будто есть некая "Мега-Дхамма", непонятная людям (которую учитель скрыл от наилучших своих учеников) - то тогда мы приходим к позиции более поздних буддийских традиций, типа тибетской. Тхеравада и ранние школы такого подхода никогда не признавали.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Сергей Ч (10.11.2011), Федор Ф (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как сделавший перевод трех первых Никай и часть пятой и знакомый с четвертой, знаю, о чем говорю.


Почему широко не известно о таком масштабном переводе на русский? Где можно ознакомиться с переводами?

----------

Kit (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В таком случае все дэвы мгновенно бы становились архатами везде и всюду. А они почему-то рождаются людьми...


Это ведь не правило. Бывает, что и освобождаются из божественных миров.

----------


## Zom

> Это ведь не правило. Бывает, что и освобождаются из божественных миров.


Не вспомню ни одного канонического случая (за исключением брахм-анагаминов из Чистых Обителей, которые по своей природе освобождаются именно там; ну и ещё некоторых брахм, которые родились не в чистых обителях, но в других рупа или арупа-мирах, предварительно в мире людей став арьями и разивив джханы).

----------

Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А чем вас не устраивает доказательство с Анандой?



Тем. что, к примеру. Три Завета Гараба Дордже занимают 3 строчки, а комментарий к ним 3 раздела учения в каждом по многу томов  :Smilie: 




> В таком случае все дэвы мгновенно бы становились архатами везде и всюду. А они почему-то рождаются людьми...


Скажите, а в каноне есть указание о том, что после Учения Будды в тех мирах ВСЕ дэвы. а не ВСЕ ПРИСУТСТВОВАВШИЕ дэвы достигли того или иного результата?




> Потому что "Дхамма была дана во всей полноте, а учитель ничего не держал сокрытым в сжатом кулаке".


Тогда зачем все эти танцы вприсядку с Учителями? Бери канон, читай, следуй инструкции и становись себе Буддой. Или Учение дается тем, кто читать не умеет?




> Если мы начинаем считать, будто есть некая "Мега-Дхамма", непонятная людям (которую учитель скрыл от наилучших своих учеников) - то тогда мы приходим к позиции более поздних буддийских традиций, типа тибетской. Тхеравада и ранние школы такого подхода никогда не признавали.


Это новое в критерии  :Smilie:  Я никогда не видел и не признаю существование айфона, что бы не говорили враги в интернетах  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Тем. что, к примеру. Три Завета Гараба Дордже занимают 3 строчки, а комментарий к ним


Тогда, значит, в каноне (в котором не комментарии, а суть содержится) должны быть сжатые наставления божеств. Они есть. Но они - не такие глубокие, как те, что даны монахам. О чём я собстна и пытаюсь втолковать. 

А тома комментариев на канон тоже существуют. Но это - не канон.




> Тогда зачем все эти танцы вприсядку с Учителями? Бери канон, читай, следуй инструкции и становись себе Буддой. Или Учение дается тем, кто читать не умеет?


Абсолютно с Вами согласен! 
Я вообще за то, чтобы люди почаще и побольше читали канонических текстов. А то читают всякую побочную литературу в основном.. а первоисточника не знают.

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тогда зачем все эти танцы вприсядку с Учителями? Бери канон, читай, следуй инструкции и становись себе Буддой. Или Учение дается тем, кто читать не умеет?


Кстати, никогда не понимал, зачем все эти танцы... На мой взгляд, совсем даже ни к чему. Уж простите. 
Будда говорил: Пусть Дхамма будет вам прибежищем и Учителем. Во всем огромном Каноне никакого такого значения Учителям не придается.

----------

Zom (10.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Есть еще тема, что ввергающая камма, которая влияет на условия рождения, накапливается *только* в локе людей, во всех остальных локах она только изживается, соответственно и окончательно освободиться можно в локе людей. Т.е. накопил человек благой каммы (заслуг), и после смерти, (заслуги) как локомотив затащили его в мир Таватимса, а расходуются там эти заслуги по отведенному сроку жизни в этом мире т.е. несколько десятков миллионов лет, если человек еще и джханы развил, то "локомотив" его в мир брахм на несколько капп завозит. Может и в Таватимса и мире Брахм практика Дхаммы будет продолжаться, но для окончательного освобождения придется разок в мир деяний вернуться, когда "локомотив" солярку отработает. 

Точно так же в нижних мирах нельзя на камму существенно повлиять, пока срок пребывания там не закончится. Исключение только в 5 мирах Суддхавса для анагаминов. 

Но то что в божественных мирах не происходит окончательного освобождения, не значит, что там не практикуют, и не достигают других ступеней Пробуждения, может достигают, да в количествах во много раз превосходящих человеческие, а разок потом на 70-80 лет в мире людей родиться, сущая мелочь, по сравнению со сроками жизни дэва.

----------

Joy (29.11.2011), Kit (10.11.2011), Сергей Ч (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Может и в Таватимса и мире Брахм практика Дхаммы будет продолжаться, но для окончательного освобождения придется разок в мир деяний вернуться


Тут противоречие - потому что "практика будет продолжаться" - это не что иное как сотворение каммы. И в этом смысле совершенно неясно, зачем возвращаться обратно в мир людей - потому что вполне тогда можно освободиться и в божественном мире (Будда в некоторых случаях говорил что и 7 дней достаточно... человеческих!). А тут кальпы просиживаются (за этот срок можно было тыщщи раз ниббаны достичь). Несостыковочка-с...

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тогда зачем все эти танцы вприсядку с Учителями?


В тхераваде нет танцев вприсядку с Учителями, в отличие от ваджраяны, Учителя для того и нужны, что-бы Канон разЪяснять и своим примером вдохновлять.




> Бери канон, читай, следуй инструкции и становись себе Буддой. Или Учение дается тем, кто читать не умеет?


Так многие и поступают, читают Канон, практикуют и становятся Архатами, либо достигают других стадий Пробуждения.

Артем, не троллили бы вы в раздете тхеравады  :Wink:

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Zom (10.11.2011), Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я вообще за то, чтобы люди почаще и побольше читали канонических текстов. А то читают всякую побочную литературу в основном.. а первоисточника не знают.


Вот что меня больше всего удивляет в этой, как вы выразились, побочной литературе - так это отсутствие Будды. Читаешь канонические тексты - там Будда присутствует во всем - в каждом слове, в каждой мысли, в каждом сюжете, в самом духе Канона - Будда! Все им пропитано! Читаешь другие тексты - Будды нет и в помине, лишь упоминается, как нечто далекое. Вроде и не буддизм вовсе.

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.11.2011), Zom (10.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тут противоречие - потому что "практика будет продолжаться" - это не что иное как сотворение каммы. И в этом смысле совершенно неясно, зачем возвращаться обратно в мир людей - потому что вполне тогда можно освободиться и в божественном мире (Будда в некоторых случаях говорил что и 7 дней достаточно... человеческих!). А тут кальпы просиживаются (за этот срок можно было тыщщи раз ниббаны достичь). Несостыковочка-с...


Я не про любую камму говорю, а про ввергающую и про полное прекращение. Какую-то минимальную камму может даже и глисты с существами ада накапливают, но не достаточную повлиять на следующее рождение. Эти размышления, мне Милиндапаньха в свое время навеяла, там в начале интересно, когда Нагасену зовут из обители богов, родиться в мире людей, а он несколько раз уклоняется от такого "счастья". И еще там несколько раз по тексту говориться, что именно людской мир - мир деяний (как я понял мир, где накапливается камма, способная повлиять на следующие рождения).

----------

Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Vladiimir

На случай, если кто еще не читал, то вот, подробная статья, в которой автор, уважаемая Susan Elbaum Jootla, подробно рассматривает 1) прямые наставления, которые Будда давал дэвам и каким образом они могут быть полезны людям в практике Дхаммы; 2) то, как дэвы, преисполненные веры и благодарности, почитают Будду и поддерживают его Учение; 3) процесс достижения освобождения для дэв, брахм и людей.
Teacher of the Devas
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel414.html

Статьи в Википедии, кажутся, тоже вполне заслуживающими доверия:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deva_(Buddhism)
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Боги_(буддизм)

----------

sergey (10.11.2011), Zom (10.11.2011), Карло (16.11.2011), Леонид Ш (10.11.2011), Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Вот что меня больше всего удивляет в этой, как вы выразились, побочной литературе - так это отсутствие Будды. Читаешь канонические тексты - там Будда присутствует во всем - в каждом слове, в каждой мысли, в каждом сюжете, в самом духе Канона - Будда! Все им пропитано! Читаешь другие тексты - Будды нет и в помине, лишь упоминается, как нечто далекое. Вроде и не буддизм вовсе.


Именно так. "Будда завален стопкой книг и комментариев" ,)

----------

Bob (10.11.2011), Карло (16.11.2011), Федор Ф (10.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А тома комментариев на канон тоже существуют. Но это - не канон.


А это то, о чем я Вам говорю  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, никогда не понимал, зачем все эти танцы... На мой взгляд, совсем даже ни к чему. Уж простите.


Я на самом деле беседы с Аджанами имел в виду.  :Smilie:  Если в Каноне все есть, то зачем еще эти посиделки?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В тхераваде нет танцев вприсядку с Учителями, в отличие от ваджраяны, Учителя для того и нужны, что-бы Канон разЪяснять и своим примером вдохновлять.


Так, судя по словам Зома, все сказано, ничего в кулаке не сокрыто. Нафига на лекции еще-то ходить?  :Smilie:  Да еще с этими коллективными песнопениями.  :Smilie:  В тантре хотя бы понятно. Работа со звуком, вседела, а в Тхераваде-то оно за чем, если работы с энергией нет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если в Каноне все есть, то зачем еще эти посиделки?


Артем, а что, кто-то Будду превзошел, чтобы брать на себя смелость "дополнять" его Учение? Давайте об Учителях не будем, а то мы с вами поссоримся, а я этого не хочу.




> Я на самом деле беседы с Аджанами имел в виду.


Я этого не знаю, честно. Я самостоятельно Канон изучаю

----------

Bob (10.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так, судя по словам Зома, все сказано, ничего в кулаке не сокрыто. Нафига на лекции еще-то ходить?  Да еще с этими коллективными песнопениями.  В тантре хотя бы понятно. Работа со звуком, вседела, а в Тхераваде-то оно за чем, если работы с энергией нет?


Так лекции по каноническим материалам и проводятся. Артем, если следовать вашей логике, то и институты с университетами ни к чему, ведь в учебниках и книгах все есть, а преподаватели ничего сами не придумывают, а по учебным пособиям учат. Есть люди, кому и книгу прочитать достаточно (я сам такой, в учителе помимо Будды не нуждаюсь), а есть такие кому нужно рассказать, примеры привести, на вопросы ответить. Песнопения - это те же сутты или благословения, никакой тантры.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Песнопения - это те же сутты или благословения, никакой тантры.


А что тантра? Тантра- это те же сутты и благословенения, изложенные иным способом, в обход цепляниям, стереотипам и привычным концепциям ума!  :Smilie:  Поэтому Ваджраяна является быстрым путём, хотя и риск увеличивается- вместо Пробуждения можно очень много неблагой каммы накопить.. Одно из названий Ваджраяны- Колесница Тайной Мантры.  В наше время популяризируются тантрические методы- думаю это не очень хороший признак.. кали юга.

----------

Joy (29.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что тантра? Тантра- это те же сутты и благословенения, изложенные иным способом, в обход цепляниям, стереотипам и привычным концепциям ума!

----------

Zom (11.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, а что, кто-то Будду превзошел, чтобы брать на себя смелость "дополнять" его Учение? Давайте об Учителях не будем, а то мы с вами поссоримся, а я этого не хочу.


А кто говорит о "дополнении"? И насчет учетелей, я как раз подчеркиваю их необходимость. В противном случае каждый умеющий читать стал бы Буддой.  :Smilie:  Но, вероятно, не все так просто, если кроме Будды и Дхармы есть еще такой элемент, как Сангха. То же и касаемо локи дэвов. Мы можем строить сколь угодно красивые и логичные гипотезы, но как оно на самом деле обстоит - нам неведомо.

----------

Же Ка (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так лекции по каноническим материалам и проводятся. Артем, если следовать вашей логике, то и институты с университетами ни к чему, ведь в учебниках и книгах все есть, а преподаватели ничего сами не придумывают, а по учебным пособиям учат.


Ну. по-хорошему, институтские преподаватели учат пользоваться учебником и справочными материалами, в отличие от Учителей Дхармы, которые учат методу. 




> я сам такой, в учителе помимо Будды не нуждаюсь


Простите, но оно и видно, несмотря на всю Вашу природную скромность  :Smilie: 




> Песнопения - это те же сутты или благословения, никакой тантры.


 :Big Grin:  Ну то есть Тхеравада - это такие индийские протестанты. Те тоже любят воскресные алилуйки  :Smilie:  (шутка)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А кто говорит о "дополнении"? И насчет учетелей, я как раз подчеркиваю их необходимость. В противном случае каждый умеющий читать стал бы Буддой.  Но, вероятно, не все так просто, если кроме Будды и Дхармы есть еще такой элемент, как Сангха.


Артем, мы запутались. Объясняю. Возможно, многие со мной не согласятся, но мое мнение: есть наш разум, интуиция, духовный опыт - этого достаточно для  восприятия Дхаммы. Посредники (учителя) только мешают и уводят в сторону. Это вовсе не значит, что не надо уважать мудрых людей и прислушиваться к ним. Бывает, что случайный прохожий становится тебе учителем. Но лишь на какой-то момент. А дальше ты снова идешь сам, один. Обретая свой опыт через сомнения, ошибки, достижения. Но через свои собственные. Иначе грош цена нашим достижениям. Нельзя пройти путь по чужим стопам. И никто нас не проведет по этому пути за руку. Мы только сами можем его пройти. Потому что у каждого свой личный путь, обусловленный его способностями и каммой. И этого личного пути не избежать, даже если мы выбрали дорогу, проложенную Буддой. Лично я предпочитаю, чтобы на этой дороге мне никто не мешал, никакие учителя не подсказывали, как мне сделать следующий шаг. Пусть я лучше ошибусь, но сделаю этот шаг сам. Будда говорил: "Будьте островом, будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища".

Короче: я прислушиваюсь к советам и мнениям, но поступаю по своему, учителя мне не нужны. Есть один учитель - Будда. И то только потому, что я вижу истинность его учения и другой истины не вижу.  Прав я или нет, но иначе не умею жить. Свободолюбивый :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, мы запутались


Знаете, Федор, у вас должно чудесно получаться наверное что-то писать. Вы очень поэтичный. К сожалению Дхарма - это не наука и не литература. Дхарма это метод и традиция. если каждое поколение будет читать Канон и делать из этого свои выводы, в конечном итоге Дхарма выродится. Почему она не вырождается? Благодаря сангхе, благодаря традиции, благодаря Учителям. Вы не можете сказать, что Ваш учитель - Будда, или Ленин, или Аристотель, поскольку ни одного из этих персонажей Вы не знали. Знания и метод Вы получаете не только из книг. но и благодаря МЕТОДУ, а его Вам дают конкретные люди - Учителя.

...что, конечно, не умаляет значения собственного опыта, который, кстати. правильно воспринимать, учит вас опять же не Будда. Ленин, Аристотель, а Учитель

----------

Же Ка (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дхарма это метод и традиция.


И искусство и творчество, в какой-то мере. И глубокое переживание. И прозрение. И утонченное художественное видение тоже.




> если каждое поколение будет читать Канон и делать из этого свои выводы, в конечном итоге Дхарма выродится. Почему она не вырождается? Благодаря сангхе, благодаря традиции, благодаря Учителям.


Благодаря Учителям, которые неизбежно вносят свое субъективное восприятие и понимание в Дхамму она и вырождается




> Вы не можете сказать, что Ваш учитель - Будда,


Могу, благодаря Дхамме, которую сохранил нетронутой Канон.

----------


## Zom

> ...что, конечно, не умаляет значения собственного опыта, который, кстати. правильно воспринимать, учит вас опять же не Будда.


Как раз большое благо, что _пока ещё_ есть возможность учиться на словах самого Будды - а не его учеников (то есть учителей). Сам же Будда предупреждал, что упадок Дхаммы начнётся тогда - когда будут слушать не ЕГО, а - его учеников и прочих внешних людей.

не будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты - глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами - трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, словами учеников. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Таким образом, из искажённой Дхаммы проистекает искажённая дисциплина; из искажённой дисциплины, искажённая Дхамма.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...tta-III-sv.htm

Когда такой возможности не станет (а её становится всё меньше и меньше, судя по тому, что уже практически никто не знает оригинала - изначального канона) - вот тогда фальшивкой будет набит весь сундук с Дхаммой и поделать будет уже ничего нельзя ;-/

----------

Akaguma (12.11.2011), Bob (11.11.2011), Lanky (11.11.2011), Vladiimir (11.11.2011), Леонид Ш (11.11.2011), Федор Ф (11.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Артем, мы запутались. Объясняю. Возможно, многие со мной не согласятся, но мое мнение: есть наш разум, интуиция, духовный опыт - этого достаточно для  восприятия Дхаммы. Посредники (учителя) только мешают и уводят в сторону. Это вовсе не значит, что не надо уважать мудрых людей и прислушиваться к ним. Бывает, что случайный прохожий становится тебе учителем. Но лишь на какой-то момент. А дальше ты снова идешь сам, один. Обретая свой опыт через сомнения, ошибки, достижения. Но через свои собственные. Иначе грош цена нашим достижениям. Нельзя пройти путь по чужим стопам. И никто нас не проведет по этому пути за руку. Мы только сами можем его пройти. Потому что у каждого свой личный путь, обусловленный его способностями и каммой. И этого личного пути не избежать, даже если мы выбрали дорогу, проложенную Буддой. Лично я предпочитаю, чтобы на этой дороге мне никто не мешал, никакие учителя не подсказывали, как мне сделать следующий шаг. Пусть я лучше ошибусь, но сделаю этот шаг сам. Будда говорил: "Будьте островом, будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища".
> 
> Короче: я прислушиваюсь к советам и мнениям, но поступаю по своему, учителя мне не нужны. Есть один учитель - Будда. И то только потому, что я вижу истинность его учения и другой истины не вижу.  Прав я или нет, но иначе не умею жить. Свободолюбивый


В традиционно-тхеравадинских странах не так. Там, всё-таки, понимают, что без Сангхи - невозможно.

----------

Федор Ф (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Благодаря Учителям, которые неизбежно вносят свое субъективное восприятие и понимание в Дхамму она и вырождается 
> 
> Могу, благодаря Дхамме, которую сохранил нетронутой Канон.


А кто для вас нетронутый Канон донёс? Не Сангха ли с учителями?

----------

Bob (11.11.2011), Lanky (11.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (11.11.2011), Же Ка (11.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (25.08.2013), Федор Ф (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А кто для вас нетронутый Канон донёс? Не Сангха ли с учителями?


Я ни в коей мере не умаляю значения Сангхи. Я против того, чтобы мнение учителей затмевало слово Будды и выдвигалось на первое место. Убежден, что такое отношение к учителям и есть упадок Дхаммы. Zom все правильно сказал по этому поводу.

----------

Bob (11.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.11.2011), Vladiimir (11.11.2011), Zom (11.11.2011), Леонид Ш (11.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Это само собой. Если мнение учителя противоречит словам Будды, то прав Будда.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.11.2011), Леонид Ш (12.11.2011), Тао (12.11.2011), Федор Ф (11.11.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

И ЭТО АКСИОМА

----------

Тао (12.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Zom? Если обращаться  к ДН 16, то даже только в ней несколько раз повторяется, что Будда - учитель дэвов и людей.  И сам Будда перед своим уходом говорил, что он давал Дхамму из сострадания к миру, для блага и счастья *дэвов* и людей. Как-то людей особо не выделял. (но интересно, что не ради всех живых существ, а только на благо дэвов и людей. Т.е. Дхамму могут воспринять только дэвы и люди, больше никто).

Теперь: не теряйте меня, я, возможно, лягу в больницу на пару месяцев. Но вернусь :Smilie: 
Всем спасибо еще раз.

----------

Алексей Е (12.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Я разве спорю с тем, что он "учитель богов и людей"?

Удачи вам в лечении, берегите себя. Иногда высказывают такую идею, что умственный настрой сильно влияет на то, как протекает болезнь. Если согласиться с тем, что всё бесполезно, то тем самым даётся умственный приказ организму прекратить борьбу с болезнью. Но если сделать настрой противоположный - то болезнь может и отступить.

----------

Алексей Е (12.11.2011), Федор Ф (12.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дхарма это метод и традиция.


В *МН 95* сказано, что традиция *сохраняет* Истину. Этим исчерпывается ее значение. Но открытие и достижение (реализация) Истины возможны только через развитие личной мудрости и личного усилия. Не иначе. 
"Будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища" - завещал Будда. 
Полагаться во всем на традицию и Учителей - это значит - полагаться все-таки на внешнее прибежище, а не на истинное, а это противоречит и здравому смыслу и учению Будды. Это не смущает?

----------

AlekseyE (27.11.2011), Алексей Т (27.11.2011)

----------


## Joy

> В *МН 95* сказано, что традиция *сохраняет* Истину. Этим исчерпывается ее значение. Но открытие и достижение (реализация) Истины возможны только через развитие личной мудрости и личного усилия. Не иначе. 
> "Будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища" - завещал Будда. 
> Полагаться во всем на традицию и Учителей - это значит - полагаться все-таки на внешнее прибежище, а не на истинное, а это противоречит и здравому смыслу и учению Будды. Это не смущает?


Всё следует понимать срединно, между двумя крайностями: пусть один другого не очистит, но и не все еще пратьекабудды  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (27.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В *МН 95* сказано, что традиция *сохраняет* Истину. Этим исчерпывается ее значение. Но открытие и достижение (реализация) Истины возможны только через развитие личной мудрости и личного усилия. Не иначе. 
> "Будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища" - завещал Будда. 
> Полагаться во всем на традицию и Учителей - это значит - полагаться все-таки на внешнее прибежище, а не на истинное, а это противоречит и здравому смыслу и учению Будды. Это не смущает?


Вы смотрите на это с позиции дуализма. Вон там внешнее. а тут внутреннее. Личная работа и обращение внутрь себя, а не вовне - это правильно и важно, но кто кроме поколений Сангхи и Учителей донес до Вас Учение в его полноте? Кто передает Вам энергию благословения Учения? даже если Вы берете просто ПК, то кто его сохранил, записал. тыщпиццот раз проверил, следил за правильностью передачи, перевода?

Как у вас дела, кстати?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> В *МН 95* сказано, что традиция *сохраняет* Истину. Этим исчерпывается ее значение. Но открытие и достижение (реализация) Истины возможны только через развитие личной мудрости и личного усилия. Не иначе. 
> "Будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища" - завещал Будда. 
> Полагаться во всем на традицию и Учителей - это значит - полагаться все-таки на внешнее прибежище, а не на истинное, а это противоречит и здравому смыслу и учению Будды. Это не смущает?


Смущает, что чаще всего такие аргументы проистекают из гордости.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2011), Such (28.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (28.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы смотрите на это с позиции дуализма. Вон там внешнее. а тут внутреннее. Личная работа и обращение внутрь себя, а не вовне - это правильно и важно, но кто кроме поколений Сангхи и Учителей донес до Вас Учение в его полноте? Кто передает Вам энергию благословения Учения? даже если Вы берете просто ПК, то кто его сохранил, записал. тыщпиццот раз проверил, следил за правильностью передачи, перевода?


Я обратил ваше внимание на сутту Канона, в которой сказано, что традиция сохраняет Истину. Это, конечно, важно, кто же спорит. Но знания, сохраненного традицией, недостаточно для постижения Дхаммы. Нужна еще огромная внутренняя работа. Поэтому, ваше утверждение, что Дхамма - это традиция и метод - только частично верно. Дхамма - это мудрость, прежде всего.




> Как у вас дела, кстати?


Спасибо. Пока все ограничивается обследованиями и переобследованиями. Уже два раза ездил в Екатеринбург, но на лечение пока не положили. Конца и края нет этим мытарствам. Но у врачей есть сомнение по поводу правильности диагноза, а значит - у меня появилась надежда.

----------

Алексей Е (29.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (29.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Смущает, что чаще всего такие аргументы проистекают из гордости.


Я подумаю об этом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но знания, сохраненного традицией, недостаточно для постижения Дхаммы. Нужна еще огромная внутренняя работа. Поэтому, ваше утверждение, что Дхамма - это традиция и метод - только частично верно. Дхамма - это мудрость, прежде всего.


Так кто ж спорит-то? Но согласитесь, что лучше идти днем по дороге в компании добрых попутчиков. чем ночью. по болоту одному с фонариком  :Smilie:  Будда, Дхарма и Сангха суть лодка, капитан и попутчики, перевозящие на другой берег. А уж если не грести. то лодка не поплывет. это кто ж спорит-то?  :Smilie: 

Искренне рад за Вас. Надежда - это хорошо

----------

Федор Ф (29.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Рождение человеком считается лучшим из всех шести миров. Человек испытывает страдания и ищет способы от него избавиться но божество не испытывает много страданий и это похоже на проживание в пятизвездочном отеле. Когда деньги закончатся его попросят из гостиницы. Если божество дева только проживает благую карму не создавая новой благой кармы, то потом может получить рождение снова не такое хорошее. Если у божества очень хорошая карма то это божество сможет создавать хорошую карму. В таком случае ничего страшного нет. Но в целом считается что божества захвачены удовольствиями и не создают никакой хорошей кармы, лишь проживая свою хорошую карму.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так кто ж спорит-то? Но согласитесь, что лучше идти днем по дороге в компании добрых попутчиков. чем ночью. по болоту одному с фонариком  Будда, Дхарма и Сангха суть лодка, капитан и попутчики, перевозящие на другой берег. А уж если не грести. то лодка не поплывет. это кто ж спорит-то?


Несмотря на то, что и у меня в жизни были добрые попутчики, но все же я прошел один по болоту с фонариком. Иначе не умею. Но считаю, что даже если этот путь одиночки трудный и предполагает больше преодоления и ошибок, но и результаты бывают более глубокие и надежные. Выстраданные собственным опытом, а не повторенные вслед за кем-то. Поэтому еще раз, если вы услышите меня: внутри проложенного Пути есть еще и личный Путь каждого. И его нужно пройти,преодолеть,  это неизбежно. Абсолютное подчинение учителю и следование за ним не предполагают понимания и преодоления самого себя. Только не называйте меня поэтом, а постарайтесь понять, о чем я говорю. 
Впрочем, наверное, для разных людей бывает по-разному, я не знаю. Но я лично начинаю задыхаться, если чувствую хоть малейшее покушение на мою свободу, даже со стороны более мудрых и уважаемых людей, чем я.

Каждый добрый попутчик свой собственный путь тоже должен пройти, даже если кажется, что он идет рядом с вами.
По большому счету ничего ни с кем нельзя разделить, человек по сути своей одинок в этом мире.

----------

AlekseyE (29.11.2011), Bob (30.11.2011), Zom (29.11.2011), Алексей Е (29.11.2011), Леонид Ш (30.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (25.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

В добавление к сказанному: вот возьмем живопись (наиболее понятный для меня пример). Если человека научили рисовать (даже самые лучшие мастера), это еще не значит, что он стал художником. Это только значит, что он научился рисовать, и подражать своим учителям. Но история искусства знает массу примеров, когда великими художниками становились самоучки, для которых не техника, а суть и глубокое художественное видение были главными в живописи. (Сравните выпускника художественного училища, которого научили рисовать и выдали диплом и Ван Гога. Кто из них художник?)
 Думаю, что и на духовном пути должно срабатывать это правило.

----------

AlekseyE (29.11.2011), Bob (30.11.2011), Zom (29.11.2011), Алексей Е (29.11.2011), Мира Смирнова (25.08.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поэтому еще раз, если вы услышите меня: внутри проложенного Пути есть еще и личный Путь для каждого. И его нужно пройти,преодолеть,  это неизбежно. Абсолютное подчинение учителю и следование за ним не могут дать результата понимания и преодоления самого себя.


 :Smilie:  Я могу только еще раз повторить, что Вы все правильно говорите, но немножко не понимаете что такое Учитель. Это совсем не "руководящая и направляющая" и ни о каком "подчинении" речь не идет. Простой пример. Вы же не пытаетесь спорить с Буддой. Вы просто следуете определенным правилам, которые он дал. Знаете, я некоторое время жил в общине. и некоторое время очень далеко от нее. С Общиной напряжно, но гораздо легче. А без Учителя. так вообще никак  :Smilie: 

Насчет того, что человек одинок - это дуальность видения. Если разделяешь себя и других - так и получается. Если ты стремишься лишиться своего Эго и объединиться, то тут как раз получается несколько по-другому  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В добавление к сказанному: вот возьмем живопись (наиболее понятный для меня пример). Если человека научили рисовать (даже самые лучшие мастера), это еще не значит, что он стал художником. Это только значит, что он научился рисовать, и подражать своим учителям. Но история искусства знает массу примеров, когда великими художниками становились самоучки, для которых не техника, а суть и глубокое художественное видение были главными в живописи. (Сравните выпускника художественного училища, которого научили рисовать и выдали диплом и Ван Гога. Кто из них художник?)
>  Думаю, что и на духовном пути должно срабатывать это правило.


До момента реализации как Будда - это прямой путь в нью-эйдж  :Smilie:  Это там "изобретатели" постоянно что-то изобретают исходя из своих концепций. В лучшем случае оказывается, что до них уже все изобретено. В худшем - они попадают совсем не туда и еще толпу народа с собой уводят

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы же не пытаетесь спорить с Буддой. Вы просто следуете определенным правилам, которые он дал.


Я просто вижу, что он во всем прав и у меня не возникает сомнения по поводу его правоты. Не о чем спорить, когда нет разногласий. Поэтому следую его правилам, ни по какой другой причине.





> Если ты стремишься лишиться своего Эго и объединиться, то тут как раз получается несколько по-другому


Нет!!! Только не объединиться! Ужас какой!!!
Будда часто говорил о ценности уединения и отказа от общения.

----------

Bob (30.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> До момента реализации как Будда - это прямой путь в нью-эйдж  Это там "изобретатели" постоянно что-то изобретают исходя из своих концепций. В лучшем случае оказывается, что до них уже все изобретено. В худшем - они попадают совсем не туда и еще толпу народа с собой уводят


Хм. Ладно, пример из сферы искусства был неудачным. Возможно.

----------


## Алексей Е

Аджан Джаясаро тоже высказывался где-то в том духе, что хоть путь и указан, но каждому прийдется найти свою тропинку внутри него.

Опять же где-то видел сравнение пути с "прогулкой" по краю пропасти. Можно легко и сорваться, но если шаг достаточно тверд... В любом случае продвинуться может только сам человек, своими "ногами".
В творчестве важно иметь чистый, не "запыленный" взгляд и некоторые мастера обучают именно такому взгляду. Но человек способен и сам его обрести. (тем более, если учитывать возможность кармических "накоплений")

----------

AlekseyE (29.11.2011), Zom (29.11.2011), Федор Ф (29.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хм. Ладно, пример из сферы искусства был неудачным. Возможно.


В Вашем примере рассмотрены лишь два _крайних_ варианта: либо -- ремесленник (более или менее овладевший техникой и материалом), либо -- гений-самоучка.

Применительно к следованию Дхарме эти же два варианта:
-- либо ученик, имеющий крайне мало заслуг и прилежно овладевающий азами Дхармы, истово и неуклонно следуя наставлениям избранных им "внешних" учителей,
-- либо -- уже овладевший добротно несколькими совершенствами (парамитами), которому осталось _в этой или нескольких грядущих жизнях_ лишь _самостоятельно_ совершить последнее личное усилие (прибегнув к полному отречению от мира и мирского)...
Второй вариант -- это, по сути, путь пратьекабудды. : )

Но ведь есть и средний (наиболее разумный, по мне) вариант: не имея сил или условий/возможности предаться полному отречению -- не строить иллюзий по поводу своей "гениальности" и неустанно овладевать "техникой и материалом", продолжая учиться не только у себя, но и у существующих Мастеров?

----------

Volkoff (30.11.2011), Алексей Е (29.11.2011), Марина В (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Юй Кан. Да, в правы насчет крайностей. Но все-таки из этих крайностей вторая  - более привлекательная и верная. Поэтому я говорю о ней. Или потому, что по своему характеру больше склонен понимать эту крайность. При том, что ни о каких "иллюзиях по поводу" не может идти и речи в моем случае.
Еще о крайностях. Иногда правильно будет придерживаться серединки между ними, иногда - нет. Например,  есть две крайности - сансара и Ниббана. Разве Будда учил пути между ними? Или он учил прямому Пути к Ниббане?

----------

Алексей Е (29.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет!!! Только не объединиться! Ужас какой!!!
> Будда часто говорил о ценности уединения и отказа от общения.


 :Big Grin:  Федор, скажите пожалуйста. с какой целью Будда создавал Сангху? Почему он не разогнал всех по пещерам и не замуровал там?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, скажите пожалуйста. с какой целью Будда создавал Сангху? Почему он не разогнал всех по пещерам и не замуровал там?


Ну да, вообще-то... создал Сангху... не замуровал почему-то... Знаете, Артем, что я думаю? Мы оба правы. По своему.
А интровертам-то что делать? Трудно им с кем-то рядом быть.

----------

Тао (29.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, скажите пожалуйста. с какой целью Будда создавал Сангху? Почему он не разогнал всех по пещерам и не замуровал там?


Наверное, потому что ходить по пещерам и разговаривать с каждым по отдельности - слишком хлопотно. 
В общем, мой интеллектуальный запас на сегодня исчерпан. Начинаю говорить глупости. Пора отдохнуть. Всего доброго.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не, просто Вы вычленяете очень важную часть и она у Вас остается как бы в стороне. Бханте Топпер указал Вам правильное направление.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Наверное, потому что ходить по пещерам и разговаривать с каждым по отдельности - слишком хлопотно.


 :Big Grin:  Ну вроде как Будда мог и к людям и к дэвам спокойно перемещаться и тысячи эманаций являть. Так что наверное что-то там другое было.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему он не разогнал всех по пещерам и не замуровал там?


Не сумел бы. Сколь ни отсылал их в лес--сидеть в падмасане, а народ всё кучковался в коллектив. Коллектив--сила.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.11.2011), Федор Ф (29.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> В добавление к сказанному: вот возьмем живопись (наиболее понятный для меня пример). Если человека научили рисовать (даже самые лучшие мастера), это еще не значит, что он стал художником. Это только значит, что он научился рисовать, и подражать своим учителям. Но история искусства знает массу примеров, когда великими художниками становились самоучки, для которых не техника, а суть и глубокое художественное видение были главными в живописи. (Сравните выпускника художественного училища, которого научили рисовать и выдали диплом и Ван Гога. Кто из них художник?)
>  Думаю, что и на духовном пути должно срабатывать это правило.


Здесь мы сравниваем два варианта: гениальный самоучка и ремесленник-знающий технику. При выборе из этих двух, конечно лучше гениальный самоучка. Но есть ведь и ещё одна пара: гениальный, обученный художник и бесталанный самоучка. Если прибавить эти два варианта, то, пожалуй лучше быть обученным ремесленником, нежели необученным, бесталанным самоучкой.
И понятно, что лучший вариант - это обученный талант.




> Еще о крайностях. Иногда правильно будет придерживаться серединки между ними, иногда - нет. Например,  есть две крайности - сансара и Ниббана. Разве Будда учил пути между ними? Или он учил прямому Пути к Ниббане?


Конечно учил! Обязательно учил!
Ниббана - это высший плод. Но кроме этого Будда учил и счастью в следующих жизнях, и счастью в этой жизни.




> А интровертам-то что делать? Трудно им с кем-то рядом быть.


Для интровертов тоже можно найти формат. Это не проблема. 
я сам интроверт, но ничего, нахожу нишу и для себя.

----------

Bob (30.11.2011), Raudex (01.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011), Фил (30.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Аджан Джаясаро тоже высказывался где-то в том духе, что хоть путь и указан, но каждому прийдется найти свою тропинку внутри него.


Только ведь сам Аджан Джаясаро подвизался, как раз, в очень общественном монастыре. Да и сейчас, говорил, что нашёл для себя оптимальный формат: полгода более-менее уединённой практики, пол года работа для других.

----------

Алексей Е (30.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2011), Фил (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> лучший вариант - это обученный талант.


Не все так просто. Часто обучение затирает самобытность и оригинальность таланта. Вот моя дочь, например. С раннего детства в ней была эта оригинальность. Но когда она закончила художественную школу, то сказала мне: "Ты мне всю жизнь испортил этой школой. Я больше никогда не буду рисовать!". Это была трагедия. Прошло несколько лет, прежде чем моя девочка снова взяла кисть в руки. Но ни о каком обучении даже слышать не хочет. Пишет, как бог на душу положит.




> Конечно учил! Обязательно учил!
> Ниббана - это высший плод. Но кроме этого Будда учил и счастью в следующих жизнях, и счастью в этой жизни.


Будда говорил (не дословно): Как вода в океане пропитана солью, так мое учение пропитано освобождением.





> Для интровертов тоже можно найти формат. Это не проблема. 
> я сам интроверт, но ничего, нахожу нишу и для себя.


Вы интроверт?! О, как я рад!

----------


## Топпер

> Не все так просто. Часто обучение затирает самобытность и оригинальность таланта. Вот моя дочь, например. С раннего детства в ней была эта оригинальность. Но когда она закончила художественную школу, то сказала мне: "Ты мне всю жизнь испортил этой школой. Я больше никогда не буду рисовать!". Это была трагедия. Прошло несколько лет, прежде чем моя девочка снова взяла кисть в руки. Но ни о каком обучении даже слышать не хочет. Пишет, как бог на душу положил.


Есть, конечно самородки. Но, на мой взгляд, без огранки, всё-равно это не очень. Это вам дочка теперь, после получения образования так говорить может. Более того, теперь она может и рисовать в стиле "мазня" (как у нас в творческом содружестве сознательно доводил себя до полного дилетанства один профессиональный актёр), но именно потому, что имеет образование. Были бы ценны её творческие изыскания, возьми она кисть первый раз в жизни? И если были бы, то для широкого ли круга зрителей?
Хотя, конечно, это вопрос субъективного взгляда.



> Будда говорил (не дословно): Как вода в океане пропитана солью, так мое учение пропитано освобождением.


Это в глобальном смысле. А в реальном Будда учил людей даже тому, как тратить и зарабатывать деньги.



> Вы интроверт?! О, как я рад!


притом ярко выраженный. Собственно говоря я потому и стал буддистом  :Embarrassment:

----------

Алексей Е (30.11.2011), Тао (30.11.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да тут на форуме половина интровертов  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

> Только ведь сам Аджан Джаясаро подвизался, как раз, в очень общественном монастыре.


 Да, то высказывание больше о том, что "готовых рецептов" для каждого не существует.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, то высказывание больше о том, что "готовых рецептов" для каждого не существует.


Это понятно. И я, мне помнится, тоже самое летом говорил.  :Smilie: 
Но, в то же время наличествующие методы - это буйки, обозначающие верное направление. А внутри этого фарватера мы, конечно должны проявлять импровизацию и искать персональную технологию, подходящую именно нам.

----------

Алексей Е (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Да тут на форуме половина интровертов


Остальные типа здоровы?  :EEK!:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Кэп Очевидность: остальные--не интроверты.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не все так просто. Часто обучение затирает самобытность и оригинальность таланта. Вот моя дочь, например. С раннего детства в ней была эта оригинальность. Но когда она закончила художественную школу, то сказала мне: "Ты мне всю жизнь испортил этой школой. Я больше никогда не буду рисовать!". Это была трагедия. Прошло несколько лет, прежде чем моя девочка снова взяла кисть в руки. Но ни о каком обучении даже слышать не хочет. Пишет, как бог на душу положит.


Беда гениев "от бога" (живописцев, поэтов и т.д.) в том, что они и живут "как бог на душу положит", т.е. не признают вообще никаких норм и правил. Тот же Ван Гог, да и -- самый яркий пример из нашего недавнего прошлого -- Анатолий Зверев... Иными словами, их кредо -- "*Я* так *хочу*, и вообще никто мне не указ!"
Буддизм же основывается на обуздании своего "я" и укрощении самостных желаний, и никак иначе.

Потому, мне кажется, так вот напрямую соотносить искусство (основывающееся, в общем случае, _на эмоциях_) и Путь освобождения (от привязанностей и потакания самостным желаниям) не вполне корректно.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.11.2011), Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, Юй Кан, все так, абсолютно верно. Мы ведь с вами уже говорили об этом в теме "Буддизм и искусство".
Соотносить напрямую нельзя, но все-таки есть между этими противоположностями: творчеством и духовным путем кое-что общее. И то и другое - это внутренний путь, ведущий в глубину нашего сознания, кто бы что мне ни говорил. В одном случае это - самовыражение, в другом - понимание себя, преодоление себя и освобождение от себя.

----------

Алексей Е (30.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Потому, мне кажется, так вот напрямую соотносить искусство (основывающееся, в общем случае, на эмоциях) и Путь освобождения (от привязанностей и потакания самостным желаниям) не вполне корректно.


А вот Достопочтенный Тханиссаро напротив, постоянно в своих лекциях, статьях и книгах приводит аргументацию, что Будда делал такие сравнения. Так, на память, из того, что он писал - есть сутта, где Будда учит настраивать 5 индрий на имеющееся усердие подобно тому, как музыкант настраивает лютню. Или пример с искусным поваром, который должен обладать особым поварским чутьём, чтобы угодить царю. В данном примере повар - это практик, царь - это ум, приправы и блюда - это разные методы и нюансы практики. Глупый же повар будет готовить всё подряд (или - "как надо по учебнику"), а не то, что нужно в данный момент. Вообщем, суть такова, что как в искусстве требуется особое чутьё, то точно такое же чутьё требуется и в буддийской практике. В этом смысле корректно соотносить эти две вещи.

----------

Алексей Е (30.11.2011), Леонид Ш (30.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Беда гениев "от бога" (живописцев, поэтов и т.д.) в том, что они и живут "как бог на душу положит", т.е. не признают вообще никаких норм и правил. Тот же Ван Гог, да и -- самый яркий пример из нашего недавнего прошлого -- Анатолий Зверев... Иными словами, их кредо -- "*Я* так *хочу*, и вообще никто мне не указ!"


Для них-то, может, и беда, но для нас-то счастье, иначе никаких гениев попросту не было бы.
Да, мне Зверев тоже нравится. Не говоря уж о Ван Гоге. Правил никаких, конечно, быть не может для них. Ван Гога пытались научить живописи по приезде его в Париж, но кончилось это тем, что он сказал что-то типа: "Ну нет, ребята, я так не хочу писать". А великие духовные лидеры, известные истории, разве не так же себя вели?

Разве Будда примерно не то же самое сказал, поучившись у своих учителей?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Соотносить напрямую нельзя, но все-таки есть между этими противоположностями: творчеством и духовным путем кое-что общее. И то и другое - это внутренний путь, ведущий в глубину нашего сознания, кто бы что мне ни говорил. В одном случае это - самовыражение, в другом - понимание себя, преодоление себя и освобождение от себя.


 :Smilie:  Есть хорошее высказывание: "Нельзя жить в аду с осознанием этого" Вы находитесь в сансаре, вы хотите из нее выбраться. Само собой, что кроме Вас никто не может выбраться  :Smilie:  Это очевидно. Но для этого в мир и пришел Будда, как достигший того берега, чтобы показать как попасть на тот берег. Чтобы не идти в обход по острову, а построить лодку. Чтобы не плыть по течению. а грести веслами  :Smilie: 

Сейчас Будды с нами нет. Вернее он есть, но наших способностей не хватает на непосредственный контакт. Что мы делаем? мы обращаемся к тем, кто уже продвинулся на пути. Кто поддерживает жизненность благословения Будды через линию передачи. Вы можете собраться в путь, но вы же все равно зайдете в магазин за крепкой обувью. И хоть 1000 раз интроверт, но поинтересуетесь у консультанта какие ботинки вам лучше выбрать, а не будете сами учиться по книжке плести лапти. Ведь так?

----------


## Федор Ф

Ну конечно, Артем, так. Разумеется. Иначе я и все мы не были бы буддистами. Все бы были сами по себе. Мы о чем-то спорим с вами? Что-то я уже не вижу предмета спора. Вроде все друг друга поняли. Просто беседуем.

----------


## Zom

> Что мы делаем? мы обращаемся к тем, кто уже продвинулся на пути. Кто поддерживает жизненность благословения Будды через линию передачи.


Здесь грамотный подход - это просто выслушать тех, кто "якобы продвинулся на пути". Но - насколько тот или иной человек продвинулся на пути - сказать крайне затруднительно. Нужно обладать собственной весьма острой мудростью, чтобы понять, продвинулся ли он или нет, если да, то в чём, если нет, то почему. И определить вот так сходу бывает это тоже очень непросто. Просто полагаться целиком на один только авторитет может быть как максимум опасно, как минимум - не продуктивно. В этом тхеравада тоже весьма сильно отличается от ваджраяны - тем что учитель здесь не играет такой роли - и вполне можно продвигаться и без учителя. Или же можно иметь в качестве учителей сразу много кого и чего. Упор делается на собственное понимание, а не авторитет других.

Опять-таки, не забывайте, что Будда учил внимать его словам - а уж на втором месте словам учеников. А внимая словам учеников, опять же придётся возвращаться к словам самого Будды, чтобы удостовериться в том, что противоречий нет. 

Вот, например, взять реальную живую ситуацию. В монастыре Суан Мок есть авторитетные монахи, со стажем, учителя. Они ведут ретриты для монахов, а после этих ретритов берут всех участников ретрита и делают марш-бросок через джунгли, болота, полные колючек, ядовитых змей и прочей гадости. И этим они напрямую противоречат указаниям Благословенного - держаться подальше от ключек, ядовитых тварей и тому подобного. Вот вам пример, когда глупо и даже опасно целиком доверяться неким авторитетным лицам, даже в рамках живой традиции.

----------

AlexТ (01.12.2011), Леонид Ш (30.11.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В этом тхеравада тоже весьма сильно отличается от ваджраяны - тем что учитель здесь не играет такой роли - и вполне можно продвигаться и без учителя. Или же можно иметь в качестве учителей сразу много кого и чего. Упор делается на собственное понимание, а не авторитет других.


Тхеравада не работает с методами Ваджраяны. В этом принципиальное отличие. Потому в Тхераваде такой подход возможен, хотя не все так просто, иначе не было бы такого культивируемого авторитета монахов, а каждый желающий мог бы по книжке взять и практиковать. Тем не менее уж где-где, а в Тхераваде-то формальностей выше крыши. 

В Ваджраяне также можно иметь в качестве Учителей много кого. это называется "поведение пчелы" и оно является обязательным аспектом. Другой вопрос. что Коренного Учителя даже не выбирают  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Потому в Тхераваде такой подход возможен, хотя не все так просто, иначе не было бы такого культивируемого авторитета монахов


Если где есть культы личности - то это, как правило, не от большого ума, а от религиозной потребности масс. Вы увидите такое сплошь и рядом в буддийских странах с самыми разными учителями, высказывающими самые удивительные вещи и подчас противоречащие друг другу. И несмотря на противоречия и странные вещи, культ вокруг них всё равно создаётся. Просто из-за отношения "это великий учитель". А великий потому, что так говорят другие. Возьмите, например, ту же Дхаммакаю. Миллионы тайцев с пеной у рта будут вам доказывать, что настоятель Дхаммакаи архат, обладает чудесными способностями и т.д. и т.п. - а всякие неприятные факты о нём - это просто происки завистников. 




> Другой вопрос. что Коренного Учителя даже не выбирают


В Тхераваде коренного учителя тоже не выбирают, если вы понимаете, о чём я ,)




> Тхеравада не работает с методами Ваджраяны. В этом принципиальное отличие. Потому в Тхераваде такой подход возможен


Это как раз не важно. Слепое потакание гуру - это всегда плохо, вне зависимости от метода. Своей головой думать надо.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.11.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В Тхераваде коренного учителя тоже не выбирают, если вы понимаете, о чём я ,)


Поскольку такого понятия там нет, если Вы понимаете о чем я  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Поскольку такого понятия там нет, если Вы понимаете о чем я


Почему нет, есть. Коренной учитель - это Будда. Все остальные - ну уж никак не могут быть коренными учителями. Если только будды прошлого.

----------

Vladiimir (30.11.2011), Леонид Ш (30.11.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Ittosai

. 

Вот, например, взять реальную живую ситуацию. В монастыре Суан Мок есть авторитетные монахи, со стажем, учителя. Они ведут ретриты для монахов, а после этих ретритов берут всех участников ретрита и делают марш-бросок через джунгли, болота, полные колючек, ядовитых змей и прочей гадости. И этим они напрямую противоречат указаниям Благословенного - держаться подальше от ключек, ядовитых тварей и тому подобного. Вот вам пример, когда глупо и даже опасно целиком доверяться неким авторитетным лицам, даже в рамках живой традиции.[/QUOTE]

Интересно а из каких соображений делается этот марш-бросок?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему нет, есть. Коренной учитель - это Будда. Все остальные - ну уж никак не могут быть коренными учителями. Если только будды прошлого.


Вы когда-нибудь Будду видели, получали от него Учения непосредственно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это как раз не важно. Слепое потакание гуру - это всегда плохо, вне зависимости от метода. Своей головой думать надо.


Это как раз важно. Насчет думать своей головой, я уже приводил высказывание ЧННР, который говорит, что хотел бы чтобы его ученики стали свободны полностью, в т.ч. от него и его методов. и полностью отказавшись от них, смогли понять зачем оно нужно. Другой вопрос, что думание своей головой в рамках предложенного Буддой метода приводит к плачевным результатам. Достаточно посмотреть на думающих своей головой последователей Агни Йоги. к примеру. Для этого в Тхераваде и существуют монахи, которые следят за правильностью следования методу, для этого и установлены правила. так что тут речь не о культе личности, а о том, что некто, обладающий опытом (в т.ч. и практическим) и необходимыми знаниями берет на себя ответственность за передачу Учения и поддержания живого благословения линии преемственности.

Вы же не признаете женское монашество? Почему? Нет линии. Однако по вашей логике - фигня вопрос. Взял ножницы. прочел мануал и вперед. Ан не все так просто  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Интересно а из каких соображений делается этот марш-бросок?


Зная тайцев - соображения могут быть какими угодно чудными. Но важно не это, а то, что следуя совету Будды, так делать не нужно.




> Вы когда-нибудь Будду видели, получали от него Учения непосредственно?


У учителя можно учиться и заочно. Или вам необходимо созерцать его тело? ,) Сам Будда как-то раз покритиковал того, кто хотел просто "увидеть его лично". Опять-таки, приведу ещё раз эту цитату Будды: "Кто видит меня - тот видит Дхамму, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня".




> Достаточно посмотреть на думающих своей головой последователей Агни Йоги. к примеру. Для этого в Тхераваде и существуют монахи, которые следят за правильностью следования методу, для этого и установлены правила. так что тут речь не о культе личности, а о том, что некто, обладающий опытом (в т.ч. и практическим) и необходимыми знаниями берет на себя ответственность за передачу Учения и поддержания живого благословения линии преемственности.


Возвращаю вас к вышенаписанному - *в итоге* как бы вы ни крутили, всё равно придётся своей головой думать, а не чужой, сколь бы авторитетной она ни была.

----------

Vladiimir (30.11.2011), Леонид Ш (30.11.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У учителя можно учиться и заочно. Или вам необходимо созерцать его тело? ,) Сам Будда как-то раз покритиковал того, кто хотел просто "увидеть его лично". Опять-таки, приведу ещё раз эту цитату Будды: "Кто видит меня - тот видит Дхамму, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня".


Это все хорошо, конечно, но Тхеравада оперирует исключительно уровнем материальной окружающей нас действительности. Метод Ваджраяны отличен от метода Тхеравады. Заочно получить посвящение невозможно  :Smilie:  Поскольку тут мы расходимся в подходах школ. то предлагаю закруглиться и оставить Ваджраяне ваджраяново  :Smilie:  




> Возвращаю вас к вышенаписанному - *в итоге* как бы вы ни крутили, всё равно придётся своей головой думать, а не чужой, сколь бы авторитетной она ни была.


Если Вы про голову Будды - абсолютно с вами согласен.  :Smilie:  Но пока она не на Ваших плечах, Вам придется опираться на метод, сохраняющийся в традиции и за разъяснением трудных мест и контролем обращаться не к своей голове. а к той. которая располагает большими знаниями и опытом практики  :Smilie:  Тремя Драгоценностями являются Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. а не Ваша Голова и Мануал. согласитесь, что наверное Будда неспроста так устроил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Но пока она не на Ваших плечах, Вам придется опираться на метод, сохраняющийся в традиции и за разъяснением трудных мест и контролем обращаться не к своей голове. а к той. которая располагает большими знаниями и опытом практики Тремя Драгоценностями являются Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. а не Ваша Голова и Мануал. согласитесь, что наверное Будда неспроста так устроил.


Так вот а как он устроил? Когда, например, говорил - "будьте сами себе светильниками"? м?
Почему я и говорю - что в итоге, даже опираясь на некие методы неких учителей и даже опираясь на некие советы неких учителей - всё равно придётся своей головой думать, а не бездумно следовать по указке "только потому что так сказал учитель". Особенно с учётом того, что сколько учителей - столько и методов и советов. Подчас противоположных ,)

----------

Vladiimir (30.11.2011), Леонид Ш (30.11.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так вот а как он устроил? Когда, например, говорил - "будьте сами себе светильниками"? м?


Я Вас как художник, художника спрошу: Вы читать умеете?  :Smilie:  Двигаетесь Вы *сами*, но *в рамках метода*. Хотите придумывать новый метод - велком ту зе нью эйдж. Методы Вы получили от Будды. Передают их и следят за чистотой передачи Учителя, монашеская Сангха, в Вашем случае. Это настолько непонятно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> есть сутта, где Будда учит настраивать 5 индрий на имеющееся усердие подобно тому, как музыкант настраивает лютню. Или пример с искусным поваром, который должен обладать особым поварским чутьём, чтобы угодить царю. В данном примере повар - это практик, царь - это ум, приправы и блюда - это разные методы и нюансы практики. Глупый же повар будет готовить всё подряд (или - "как надо по учебнику"), а не то, что нужно в данный момент. Вообщем, суть такова, что как в искусстве требуется особое чутьё, то точно такое же чутьё требуется и в буддийской практике. В этом смысле корректно соотносить эти две вещи.


Покажите, пожалуйста, эту сутту?
Остальное -- ниже, в ответе Фёдору.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Метод Ваджраяны отличен от метода Тхеравады. Заочно получить посвящение невозможно


То есть лицезреть рупу важраянского учителя таки первично для просветления?  :EEK!:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для них-то, может, и беда, но для нас-то счастье, иначе никаких гениев попросту не было бы.
> Да, мне Зверев тоже нравится. Не говоря уж о Ван Гоге. Правил никаких, конечно, быть не может для них. Ван Гога пытались научить живописи по приезде его в Париж, но кончилось это тем, что он сказал что-то типа: "Ну нет, ребята, я так не хочу писать". А великие духовные лидеры, известные истории, разве не так же себя вели?


При таких широких аналогиях, по мне, теряется самое важное. Попробую ещё о том же, но -- образно.
Есть путь, связанный с "раздуванием огня" (потаканием эго или жажде). Этот путь -- не к Освобождению, а к умножению страданий.
И есть другой путь, связанный с "прекращением огня" (обуздыванием эго или жажды). Это и есть путь, ведущий к Освобождению.




> Разве Будда примерно не то же самое сказал, поучившись у своих учителей?


Но ведь Будда, *всё-таки, учился*, правда? И лишь *когда он усвоил* то, что могли ему дать его наставники и понял, что этого мало и никто из наставников не может дать ему больше, дальше он пошёл самостоятельно...

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.11.2011), Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> При таких широких аналогиях, по мне, теряется самое важное. Попробую ещё о том же, но -- образно.
> Есть путь, связанный с "раздуванием огня" (потаканием эго или жажде). Этот путь -- не к Освобождению, а к умножению страданий.
> И есть другой путь, связанный с "прекращением огня" (обуздыванием эго или жажды). Это и есть путь, ведущий к Освобождению.


Так я с этим не только согласен, а сам это утверждал в упомянутой уже теме и в своем блоге. Поэтому и говорю, что *в этих противоположностях* есть кое-что общее





> Но ведь Будда, *всё-таки, учился*, правда? И лишь *когда он усвоил* то, что могли ему дать его наставники и понял, что этого мало и никто из наставников не может дать ему больше, дальше он пошёл самостоятельно...


Думаю, что его обучение было чисто символическим. Так, проверил только, что могут ему предложить его учителя.

----------


## Федор Ф

> гениальный, обученный художник


Гения невозможно обучить, на то он и гений.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То есть лицезреть рупу важраянского учителя таки первично для просветления?


В Махаяне (равно как и в Тхераваде) первично получить Прибежище. Как его получать заочно - непонятно. То. что касается Ваджраяны и Дзогчен, то там еще веселее и не имеет никакого отношения к "лицезрению". И я еще раз попрошу в виду различия воззрений не пытаться рассматривать Ваджраяну с т.з. Тхеравады. Будет приблизительно то же, что и рассматривать пространство Лобачевского с точки зрения Эвклидовой геометрии - глупость.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так я с этим не только согласен, а сам это утверждал в упомянутой уже теме и в своем блоге. Поэтому и говорю, что *в этих противоположностях* есть кое-что общее


Напомню: речь -- об искусстве и людях искусства (_не буддистах_), пренебрегающих любыми нормами (в т.ч. -- нравственными), и -- о пути, пройдённом Буддой, пути, подразумевающем тщательное, усердное обуздание себя согласно вполне определённым нормам (прежде всего -- нравственным: _панча сила/шила_).
И это -- главное.
А на основе разных "кое-что" можно много чего себе измыслить... Но зачем?




> Думаю, что его обучение было чисто символическим. Так, проверил только, что могут ему предложить его учителя.


Насколько знаю, согласно ПК это не так. Были уже в форуме споры и по этому поводу...

----------

Марина В (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А на основе разных "кое-что" можно много чего себе измыслить... Но зачем?


Ладно, пусть так, не суть важно





> Насколько знаю, согласно ПК это не так.


Почему? Будда очень быстро достигал уровня очередного учителя, фактически сразу, и, убедившись, что этого уровня недостаточно для освобождения - уходил от него.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ладно, пусть так, не суть важно


По мне, вопрос "Зачем искать кое-что общее в пути _принципиально_ небуддийском и пути, открытом Буддой?" -- очень важный. Важный -- для самопознания, опять же.




> Думаю, что его обучение было чисто символическим. Так, проверил только, что могут ему предложить его учителя.





> Почему? Будда очень быстро достигал уровня очередного учителя, фактически сразу, и, убедившись, что этого уровня недостаточно для освобождения - уходил от него.


Но откуда тут следует "символичность" обучения или "только проверка учителей"?

----------

Марина В (01.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> По мне, вопрос "Зачем искать кое-что общее в пути _принципиально_ небуддийском и пути, открытом Буддой?" -- очень важный. Важный -- для самопознания, опять же.


Ну я вижу это общее. Вы со мной не согласны - ладно, может, вы правы, я очень не люблю спорить. Да и в самом деле, наплевать на это искусство, я давно уже собираюсь это сделать. Юй Кан, только не сердитесь :Smilie: 





> Но откуда тут следует "символичность" обучения или "только проверка учителей"?


Да, по поводу проверки - это я неверно сказал. А "символичность" следует из легкости достижения Буддой уровня учителей. Т.е. ему и учиться-то ничему не надо было.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну я вижу это общее. Вы со мной не согласны - ладно, может, вы правы, я очень не люблю спорить. Да и в самом деле, наплевать на это искусство, я давно уже собираюсь это сделать. Юй Кан, только не сердитесь


Да не, давно знаю по опыту, что, скажем, с художниками-небуддистами рассуждать об искусстве с т.зр. буддийского подхода -- верный облом. Так на что и на кого тут сердиться, кроме как на самого себя, если опять встрял в такое? : )
Но Вы ведь -- буддист!
И в Вашей ситуации, по мне, не стоит пытаться сжечь все мосты одним махом. Если искусство так дорого Вам, и оно стало неотделимой частью Вашей жизни, необходимо, может быть, поставить его на службу Дхарме?

----------

Марина В (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но в Вашей ситуации, по мне, не стоит пытаться сжечь все мосты одним махом. Если искусство так дорого Вам, и оно стало неотделимой частью Вашей жизни, необходимо, может быть, поставить его на службу Дхарме?


Мы уже обсуждали с вами этот вопрос когда-то. Мне уже ничто сансарное не дорого, Юй Кан, кроме дочурки и кота. Не знаю даже, откуда искусство опять взялось в этой теме? Вечно оно возникает там, где я появляюсь! Беда просто.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы уже обсуждали с вами этот вопрос когда-то. Мне уже ничто сансарное не дорого, Юй Кан, кроме дочурки и кота. Не знаю даже, откуда искусство опять взялось в этой теме? Вечно оно возникает там, где я появляюсь! Беда просто.


Ну да, Вы это такое нехорошее искусство -- в дверь, а оно -- в окно и вообще изо всех щелей! Улыбнитесь? : )
И я просто напомнил о том, что выход из этой ситуации -- есть!
За кота -- не скажу %), но дочурка наверняка будет рада, если Вы не будете себя терзать тем, чему посвятили жизнь, а будете радовать себя и других служением Дхарме кистью, пером...
И этот новый аспект смысла жизни, придаст, мне кажется, Вам сил и в борьбе с болезнью.

----------

Алексей Е (01.12.2011), Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

"Служить Дхарме" не пером и не кистью надобно ... ,)

----------

Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Служить Дхарме" не пером и не кистью надобно ... ,)


Если Вы можете предложить другой вариант для Фёдора -- предложите его ему?
Ему сейчас очень непросто, в отличие от...

----------

Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Если Вы можете предложить другой вариант для Фёдора -- предложите его ему?


Уже предложил. Тему прочитайте сначала.

----------

Федор Ф (30.11.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

М-да... Сколько же моих противоречий, привязанностей, омрачений, неожиданных для меня самого вскрыла эта тема. Как будто беда выявила скрытое, обнажила сердце, а в нем теснятся дэвы, страх смерти, привязанность к картинкам... Все то, что, казалось, давно изжито и преодолено. Эх, Федор, Федор! Что же это? Как же так? Как же человек порой не знает самого себя - думает о себе одно, а оказывается... не совсем то. Взгляни же в свое сердце, Федор, наберись смелости. Печально все. Спокойной ночи.

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже предложил. Тему прочитайте сначала.


Читал. Но сам (а мы с Фёдором практически ровесники) проходил несколько раз через похожее: всегда стараюсь исходить из худшего варианта развития ситуации, чтобы быть к нему готовым.
И знаю, что если ты внутренне собран и не пытаешься в отчаянии сломать всё враз об колено, а исходишь из того, что есть у тебя реально и накоплено жизненным опытом, -- тебе помогут. Дэвы ли это или некие безымянные сущности -- не знаю, да и не важно это.
Важнее всего -- внутренняя собранность и горячее желание не сдаваться и не впадать в отчаяние.
Если же не наработаны практики успокоения ума, то опираться необходимо не на нечто известное теоретически, из текстов, а -- на державшее тебя "на плаву" до сих пор: на то же искусство, как в случае Фёдора, но -- применительно к Дхарме.

Как бы то ни было, сначала нужно выкарабкаться из болезни (любым доступным способом), а там будет виднее.
И любой серьёзный кризис тем и хорош, что даёт человеку возможность оглянуться и осознать свои ошибки, омрачения, заблуждения. Горькое дело, конечно, если ты честен с самим собой, но оно может помочь очищению куда серьёзнее, чем сотни текстов.

----------

Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Попытка в трудную минуту уповать на творчество, а не на Дхамму - это ошибочный, неправильный путь. Всё равно что зарываться с головой в песок, чтобы не видеть опасности. Тексты для того и даются - чтобы их изучать, познавать, практиковать - со всеми имеющимися силами, а не отступать к неким сансарным привычкам. Причём - в том числе и в самых трудных ситуациях. Вот подумайте сами - стал бы Благословенный советовать Федору браться за краски и кисточки?

----------

Styeba (31.12.2011), Федор Ф (01.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Фёдор, улыбайтесь! Как можно чаще и искреннее!!! Всем и всему...
Улыбка нужнее всего именно тогда, когда плохо, а не когда всё путём... : )

----------

Алексей Е (01.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2011), Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот подумайте сами - стал бы Благословенный советовать Федору браться за краски и кисточки?


Интересная, наверное, тема для фэнтэзи: "Что посоветовал бы Благословенный, явись он в 21-м веке человеку 20-го века, художнику, выросшему в России и встретившемуся с Дхармой в возрасте под или за 50"...
Это к тому, что сам исхожу из реала, а не из идеалистических или идеальных умопостроений.
Ну, как бы там ни было, а решать, что и как делать, предстоит не нам, а Фёдору, такому, как он есть здесь и сейчас.
И какой бы вариант Фёдор ни выбрал, -- сил ему, чтобы достойно преодолеть этот кризис.

----------

Алексей Е (01.12.2011), Марина В (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Да-да, где-то я это уже не раз слышал - Будда учил древних индийцев, поэтому современному человеку всё это не подходит и нужны новые современные методы ))

----------


## Топпер

> . Интересно а из каких соображений делается этот марш-бросок?


Считается, что идя через опастные джунгли, можно осознать свои страхи и работать со своим "я", которое боится опасностей, боится умереть и потерять свою идентичность.

----------

Ittosai (01.12.2011), sergey (01.12.2011), Алексей Е (01.12.2011), Федор Ф (01.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Да-да, где-то я это уже не раз слышал - Будда учил древних индийцев, поэтому современному человеку всё это не подходит и нужны новые современные методы ))


То есть современному человеку нужны новые "дэвы"?

----------


## Алексей Е

> Считается, что идя через опастные джунгли, можно осознать свои страхи и работать со своим "я", которое боится опасностей, боится умереть и потерять свою идентичность.


Людей из России можно сразу к трапу самолета отводить, контраст будет достаточным.

----------


## Zom

Так вот непонятно, зачем так утруждаться, когда рядом с Суан Моком есть 6-полосное шоссе. Завяжи глаза, заткни уши и переходи ..)

----------

Алексей Е (02.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Так вот непонятно, зачем так утруждаться, когда рядом с Суан Моком есть 6-полосное шоссе. Завяжи глаза, заткни уши и переходи ..)


Мне тоже непонятно. По мне, так это странная самодеятельность, со всеми этими марш-бросками.
Может быть наш Киттисаро расскажет подробнее.

----------

Zom (02.12.2011), Алексей Е (02.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да-да, где-то я это уже не раз слышал - Будда учил древних индийцев, поэтому современному человеку всё это не подходит и нужны новые современные методы ))


Так бывает, да: нечто, некогда не раз услышанное и прочно осевшее в сознании, мешает воспринять сказанное здесь и сейчас.
Попробую объяснить ещё раз то, о чём говорил, более подробно:
1) и во времена Будды Гаутамы далеко не всем (точнее -- очень немногим) подходили методы или практики, коим он научал, т.к. для их _успешного_ применения необходима определённая готовность (кармическая, если угодно); и то, что подходит опытному и искушённому практику, может не подойти неофиту, встретившемуся с Дхармой в достаточно зрелом возрасте...




> "Служить Дхарме" не пером и не кистью надобно ... ,)





> Попытка в трудную минуту уповать на творчество, а не на Дхамму - это ошибочный, неправильный путь.


2) не предлагалось, как в Вашем варианте, "уповать" на творчество, отбросив Дхарму.
Если преобладающую часть этой жизни человек посвятил искусству, искусство было смыслом его жизни и именно искусством/творчеством пронизано всё его сознание, то предлагалось совместить следование Дхарме и творчество, дабы в кризисной ситуации не усугублять внутренний кризис, а преодолевать его мягко, постепенно. Особенно, если человек -- очень эмоциональный.

Т.е., ни в коем случае не следует пытаться _в отчаянии_ отбросить весь свой жизненный опыт. Ведь психологически *жизненный опыт* -- это самое ценное и единственное, что есть у человека, особенно у пожилого...

Иными словами, радикальные советы типа "отбрось всё прошлое и враз обнови своё сознание" -- штука очень и очень рисковая.

----------

Марина В (03.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> совместить следование Дхарме и творчество


Совместить можно - но не так, чтобы брать и начать рисовать что-то ,)

----------

Федор Ф (03.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Zom, Юй Кан. Я молчал эти дни, не потому что игнорировал ваш диалог, а потому что хотел глубже понять и разрешить эту проблему. Я очень серьезно отнесся к вашим мнениям. 
Zom, вы, конечно, правы, в этом нет сомнения. К этому идеальному варианту я и стремлюсь. Но прав и Юй Кан (правда я не в зрелом возрасте встретился с Дхаммой, а гораздо раньше :Smilie: ). Посвятить себя творчеству сейчас - нет, конечно. Но можно использовать творческий потенциал, образное мышление, мало-мальскую способность проникновения в суть вещей, то, что дано любому художнику -  в духовной практике, для успокоения ума. 
Я вам расскажу, для примера, о том, что случилось со мной на днях.
Юй Кан, помните наш разговор о цвете? О том, как я чувствую цвет, его суть, как спонтанно приходит ко мне тот или иной цвет, и я словно пребываю в нем какое-то время. Я не выбираю его. Он сам приходит. Помните, я говорил, что пришел черный цвет, но я не понимаю, почему? А это было предчувствие.
И вдруг вчера... (О!!!) Вдруг вчера все цвета стали так мягко и спокойно блекнуть, истончаться, нежнеть, переходить в едва заметные оттенки... Оттенки белого. Белое на белом. Как прекрасен этот цвет! Он пришел, как избавление от всех цветов, как прибежище, как покой, как умиротворение, как отдых, как счастье! Я закутался в него, как в мягкий, теплый плед, прильнул к нему, как ребенок к матери.  Он не покинет меня больше, не бросит назад, в хаотичное разноцветье! Я спокоен и счастлив.

 Вот примерно так...можно использовать способность проникновения в цвет, как лекарство от страдания.

----------

Алексей Е (03.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (03.12.2011), Мира Смирнова (25.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Я прошу прощения за то, что говорю о себе. Но не во мне ведь дело, а в самой проблеме, правда? Только поэтому...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Совместить можно - но не так, чтобы брать и начать рисовать что-то ,)


Есть реальная ситуация, в которой вытеснение и отчаянное отрицание всего жизненного опыта приводит только к ещё большему внутреннему разладу, которого можно избежать, исходя не из радикально-эмоционального ИЛИ-ИЛИ, а из разумного И...

----------

Марина В (03.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Я думаю не вам об этом судить - какая там ситуация и как правильно поступать ,) Но следовать _совету Будды_ буддист бы должен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, помните наш разговор о цвете? О том, как я чувствую цвет, его суть, как спонтанно приходит ко мне тот или иной цвет, и я словно пребываю в нем какое-то время. Я не выбираю его. Он сам приходит. Помните, я говорил, что пришел черный цвет, но я не понимаю, почему? Это было предчувствие.


Помню, конечно. : ) И обрадовало, когда Вы сменили аватарку, о чём мы, если помните, тогда и говорили.




> И вдруг вчера... (О!!!) Вдруг вчера все цвета стали так мягко и спокойно блекнуть, истончаться, нежнеть, переходить в едва заметные оттенки... Оттенки белого. Белое на белом. Как прекрасен этот цвет! Он пришел, как избавление, как прибежище, как покой, как умиротворение, как отдых, как счастье! Я закутался в него, как в мягкий, теплый плед, прильнул, как ребенок к матери.  Он не покинет меня больше, не бросит в хаотичное разноцветье! Я спокоен и счастлив.
>  Вот примерно так...


Классно! : ) Только ведь и это пройдёт (аничча же)?
Но пусть продлится как можно дольше!

----------

Марина В (03.12.2011), Федор Ф (03.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думаю не вам об этом судить - какая там ситуация и как правильно поступать ,) Но следовать _совету Будды_ буддист бы должен.


"Должен бы" не означает "может/способен", и особенно -- следовать в кризисной ситуации радикальным ИЛИ-ИЛИ, что уже тоже объяснялось.
А что решать как быть -- не Вам или мне, а Фёдору, с учётом или без учёта двух высказанных мнений, -- уже сказал раньше.

Заодно, касательно того же "должен бы следовать совету Будды" -- вот вполне разумное понимание:



> Да, но не всё так просто может быть на практике. То есть, бывает иногда так, что помехи могут быть настолько сильными, что никакие методы не сработают. Но бывает так, что и срабатывают.

----------

Марина В (03.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Федор, то, что Вы описываете как "способность проникновения в цвет" в тхераваде не "медитацией с нимиттой" называется? Вообщем-то, наверно, без разницы, как называется. Просто напомнило описание вполне "буддийского" метода.

----------

Федор Ф (03.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Заодно, касательно того же "должен бы следовать совету Будды" -- вот вполне разумное понимание


Это разумное понимание не означает, что и не надо пытаться. Наоборот - нужно все силы прилагать к практике методов, которые даёт Будда, а не возвращаться в сансару, сложа руки, если не получается. Не важно, сильные помехи или нет - надобность практики это не отменяет.

----------

Федор Ф (03.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это разумное понимание не означает, что и не надо пытаться. Наоборот - нужно все силы прилагать к практике методов, которые даёт Будда, а не возвращаться в сансару, сложа руки, если не получается. Не важно, сильные помехи или нет - надобность практики это не отменяет.


Кто сказал, что практика не нужна, что не надо пытаться, сложа руки и возвращаясь в сансару, из которой ещё не ушёл? : )

----------

Марина В (03.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, то, что Вы описываете как "способность проникновения в цвет" в тхераваде не "медитацией с нимиттой" называется? Вообщем-то, наверно, без разницы, как называется. Просто напомнило описание вполне "буддийского" метода.


Откровенно говоря, я не знаю, Елисей. Я специально ничего не делаю.  У меня само собой это получается, я просто следую интуиции в подобных "проникновениях". Нисходит свыше, что ли. Как вдохновение. Не знаю я, как сказать.

----------

Алексей Е (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------

